# Wildwood RiTaC III Gannu Mines



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2008)

Wildwood Red in Tooth and Claw

Chapter III Gannu Mines

RG
Info 
OOC
Old IC II 
Old IC I 

The Oath of the Hunt

_With vines and saplings we bind thee,
In forests of green shall you be.

A ring of trees to be your cage
Forever your wanton heart shall rage.
Where cruel instinct and blood lust roam
In this realm you’ll make your home.

To chase, to hunt and then to kill
All for glory and the thrill
One the predator; the other prey
Nary the hunter rues the day.

Where life and death forever duel
Only the fittest here shall rule._

Dover poem as recited by Alagor the Scholar King.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2008)

In the few hours of darkness when neither of the Forge's two suns bathe the world with illumination, a new celestial object is visible against the starry background. Few notice at first, but those who do note that it shines with an odd green light. They also notice that with each passing night it grows larger and brighter as seen in the brief hours of the night's clear view.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2008)

Three newcomers to the lands of Wildwood, seeds as they are called on the world of the Forge, followed a raven through the primeval forest.

Gravan, a short, plain, unassuming young man dressed in a simple monk's garb. Initiated as a druid and sworn to the causes of Emmantiensien the treant sage of the fey Court. He had long been been a druid of the green path learning the lore of (and from) forest plants. When he arrived on Wildwood in the realm of the treant Tuor Felagund he found a mentor in guardianship of the woods.

Rooth, a tanned woman used to living a life in the wilds. She came from a tribe of shifters, the lycanthrope touched. When she attained adulthood and left her tribe to explore the nearby cities and lands she expected to return every three years to share what she learned, but then the ravens descended and brought her from her world to Wildwood. She respected the treant's role as caretaker of the forest and serves to aid him where she can.

Syfer, one of the tiger men chiao with a scar across his feline visaged face. He bore the full orange and black striped fur upon his humanoid frame proudly. A disciple of the military upbringing of his people he is comfortable with jungle warfare. Chafing at the restrictions of his clan he traveled to a city outside the jungle where he gained his scar and fled back to the woods after committing murder in response. He dreamed of ravens and awoke that night in Felagund's realm.

The treant made them welcome so long as they respected his law of the woods harming not the forest with blade or fire. He taught them of the land and its harsh laws of predator and prey, the abundant life of Wildwood enhanced by the power of the Forge. He taught them the language of the dover, the nearest territory populated with a sentient race and the native tongue of one of his fellow druids.

One day Tuor Felagund summoned the three and told them of a great need, a fellow druid had swift need of champions, champions willing to keep the secrets of the druids. The three agreed and followed this druid's message bearer, a raven that led the way through the forest. It had borne a crescent amulet that would be needed to enter the druid's secret realm.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2008)

The raven led through the Wildwood forests leading the three deeper and deeper, long past the treant's territory borders. It would fly forward, alight upon a tree branch and wait for the trio to catch up before taking flight again to the edge of sight.

Eventually they reached a stream and the one bearing the amulet could see a second world across the stream that the others could not view. Knowing this to be the barrier of the secret realm the three linked arms and the raven alighted upon the shoulder of the lead druid agent. He walked out upon stepping stones and crossed into the misty realm of a bamboo forest on the other side that had not been there moments before.

The raven took flight again and shot out of sight, and they could here answering caws from other ravens before they spotted it again. It lead them on through dense reed tree jungle growth, slow going as it was, and ignored paths that led off invitingly in other directions.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2008)

Some time later there is a rustling among the bamboo trees ahead of the trio as if a great wind were stirring the trees to bend back and forth. The gale seems to be approaching though the sky does not change. The bamboo trees around the trio bend and then actually part to the side revealing a broad easy to traverse path in the direction the trio were heading. 

The raven immediately takes off down the path.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 30, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The druid smiles and lifts his arm with the staff. The raven takes off.
> 
> "One of my fellow druids has answered my call and sent champions to help. They will be here shortly."




"I assume you will begin the ritual when they arrive?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 30, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> The raven immediately takes off down the path.



Rooth snifs the air glances at the others and walks down the newdiscovered path. 'Well seems we are at the end of a path and at the beggining of another' she passes her fingers trough her hair and walks on senses sharpened.

Listen and spot (1d20+4=9, 1d20+7=22)


----------



## Voadam (Jan 31, 2008)

To Rooth's shapened senses the very air of this reed tree forest is different from that of the Wildwood they came through. The buzz of insects has new tones here, the sound of the breeze rustling through the bamboo, the tone of the sunlight dappling through the leaves. She spies the occasional small six legged lizard among the branches of the trees, creatures previously unfamiliar to her. Only the cawing of the ravens and the breathing of her comrades is exactly the same as they were from the Wildwood.

Eventually the trio comes to an opening in the forest and hears the cries of numerous birds.  Four beings stand out in the clearing. 

The first is a being that looks like vines woven into the rough semblance of a man bearing a vine woven staff. The second is a man in leather armor while the third a woman with blue glowing runes emanating from just under her skin. The last is a towering muddy and dented metal construct of a humanoid shaped being holding an uprooted tree. It turns its visored visage towards the trio.

The newcomers spy burned out areas in the clearing with savaged animal corpses. A quartet of odd deer with straight backed sharp antler horns lie in a burn radius, their fur scorched and it looks like large predators have been at their meat. Some of the deer seem to sport elongated sabre teeth. Another set of larger six legged lizards lie nearby, similarly burned and savaged. Crows and vultures circle overhead and are making feast on the remains when they settle down from the sky. A few rats are making meals as well.

Behind the four lie the remains of a large structure. It is partially collapsed, and the large wooden living plant doors hang awkwardly open. Near the entrance lie a half dozen bodies of dead beasts, as well as two bodies of goblins dressed in black and red leather armor. The bodies of animals and goblins alike show numerous small cuts and scratches. Outside of the structure five large standing stones can be seen forming a ring pattern. Runes are visible on the surfaces of the two boulders on this side of the structure, though they are obscured by growths of vines that cover them.

The raven the trio had been following, larger than the resident crows, flies over to land on the vine being's shoulder.

He lifts his staff and says "Hail and welcome, I am the Bloodthorne Guardian. I see you are here on behalf of Tuor Felagund. Thank you for answering my call. My grove has been violated by goblin raiders and they have made off with a dangerous prize. I will have need of champions to join in the quest to recover the Eye of Night. I bid you welcome to my grove."


----------



## Brazeku (Jan 31, 2008)

Gravan seems completely oblivious to the guardian's welcome as he rushes into the clearing."Oh no," He glances downward, then back towards the carnage scattered across the ground, and paces about nervously.  "What went on here?  Looks like somebody made a lot of mulch.  And with fire, no less!"  He peers back and forth, gingerly trotting towards the collapsed plant structure, before laying a hand on it.
"And what happened to you?  Oh dear.  This will simply not do."  Gravan squats down, pensive, before his head suddenly darts back as he realizes there are people in the grove.
"AH!" 
...
"Uh, hello.  I didn't see you.  Wait, I did!  I did!  I don't mean you aren't noticable.  I noticed!  I was just distracted, you see.  But... uh, how long have you been here?"  Gravan smiles awkwardly and gives a stiff bow.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2008)

The druid answers him "Welcome Gravan apprentice of Tuor, disciple and caretaker of the Green." He turns to the woman "Welcome Rooth Farwanderer, the eyes of Tuor." He turns to the tiger man chiao "Welcome Syfer, the claws of Tuor, strength of the forest shadows."

"You have answered my call for assistance, the need is great. My grove has been invaded, its wards pierced, and the relic from beyond the stars that I have secretly guarded in this eternal garden realm, the Eye of Night, was reaved from its immortal vault. Goblins, wargs, and rats raided, led by a potent master they called Bone Shanks. He wielded potent fire magics, carved his way straight to the relic, and tore down my magics before burning me to a husk to gain the charge I safeguarded. The Eye of Night can tap into the power of dark realms beyond the stars unleashing various fell forces depending upon the current celestial alignments. I underwent the ritual of evergreen transformation ages ago to be bound eternally in this realm as its master so I could safeguard it here. Bone Shanks' fires could not stop my regrowing and so he used the Eye of Night to empower the goblin wererat Bloodwhisker Gannu with fell powers from dark planes to guard over my body. These three," he gestures at the woman, man, and construct "Inamar, Weylan, and Ennar Forzion, arrived to offer aid and overcame Gannu to free me. They have agreed to quest to reclaim the Eye of Night, to learn more of Bone Shanks and his minions on my behalf. The evergreen ritual has given me life unending in this fey realm but I am bound to it and cannot pursue Bone Shanks and his followers into the vastness of Wildwood to reclaim the stolen prize."

He holds up his viny staff "Inamar has agreed to become my champion and bond to my staff to use its powers to recover the Eye of Night. We will perform a ritual to transfer it to her and bond its magic to her own. The ritual will be empowered by participants who likewise swear to the quest and the secrets of the Grove. Those who participate will be bound by Geasa to their oaths but will be more empowered by magics cast through the staff. Even the living will of Ennar will be part of the ritual though his memories of the realm and the Eye here will be made manifest and kept safe here. We will begin the ritual soon. It requires willing participants, will you three join in the ritual? Will you answer the call of the quest?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2008)

Inamar, a pretty young woman most likely in her late teens to early twenties, gives the newcomers a self-conscious wave and smile. Though her clothes most likely originally came from offworld by their style and material, she's slashed the shirt's bottom half off and turned the loose breeches into a much shorter pair of loose breeches; ending well above her knees. Neither article of clothing's original color is still discernable, being so stained with mud and leaf and grass. Her hair is brown and cut quite short...perhaps to leave parasites no hiding places. Most visually arresting about her though are her peculiar violet eyes, which are quite literally purple in hue, and the moving blue tattoos that move slowly over her exposed skin.

The tattoos appear to be drawn in sky blue lines, each one is a discrete rune or symbol...some recognizable to those with arcane knowledge, many more are not. They move in clusters and groups...occasionally trading symbols with neighbors, occasionally fracturing entirely and redistributing themselves. Most of their motion is slow and even rhythmic, as if they were borne on invisible waves. Every so often though, a brief flurry of frantic activity ensues. There's no visible reason why, nor does Inamar appear to even notice when it happens.

"Hi," she says, almost guiltily. "I'm Inamar, by the way. Just...thanks. If, you know, if you do it." She shrugs.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Feb 2, 2008)

"I am Syfer, maam" says the tiger-man. He lifts his hand in a start of a salute before stopping and just extending it toward Inamar "a Chiao "soldier" from the other world."

"Though I think my word would suffice, I will undertake the geas in order to defend my new home."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2008)

Inamar gingerly shakes hands with the paw and says, "I don't think it's really about your word...the ritual that he does with the staff also puts the geese on you. It's all part of the same thing."

She frowns a little and asks curiously, "Aren't you hot with all that hair?"


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 4, 2008)

Weylan introduces himself to the newcomers.  "My name is Weylan, I am a newcomer to this realm, but have found their cause to be worth fighting for."


----------



## Brazeku (Feb 4, 2008)

"Of course we'll join the ritual!  Although, um."

Gravan's face furrows as if in deep concentration, as he looks back and forth between Inamar and the fellow druid.  "I guess I have a couple of questions if that's okay.  About this Eye of Night."

"Where did it come from?  I mean, you were guarding it.  But where was it from before that?  Um.  Who does it belong to?  It doesn't sound like a very good thing to have around at all, frankly, and I can't say I like the sound of it.  I think Tuor would agree that if this thing is getting stolen by goblins and this Bone Shanks fellow, we should find a way to rid the world of it entirely.  If we can.  Because Emmantiensien knows what could happen later on down the line, I mean, do you really want to stay here forever to look after it?"

Gravan sits down heavily on a grassy hillock and scratches the back of his head.  "And this Bone Shanks.  You saw Bone Shanks, and he came here with, ah, _fire_.  Hmmm.  That's bad news.  I can't say I'm not worried.  Sir, you've been tied into the realm and granted power, life eternal!  Uh.  Just to guard the Eye, and yet Bone Shanks defeated you.  So obviously we can't really hope to beat him in a fight.  We need to tap into some wisdom.  Where can we learn about him?"

"And, ah, miss Inamur.  Inamar?  Inamar.  ...Sorry, bad with names.  Miss Inamar.  Now, you're a young girl.  I mean, I don't know what brings you out to the woods here.  Uh.  And with the tattoos and all, you look like some kind of arcanist.  Or you've had something done to you.  Sorry.  I mean sorry if it's something bad and I just brought it up.  I..."

"Anyway miss Inamer, I look at you and what I see is a young lady, not really someone who should be galavanting across the world with Iron warriors and tiger men.  I mean, look at your clothes, the forest has chewed you up!  I don't know, maybe that's the style these days and I've been in the woods too long."

"...Not to say you don't look nice!  Oh my I've put my foot in it."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2008)

The viny druid's wooden eyes bore into the awkward young druid. "Gravan, you must learn to see more truly and listen more carefully, Inamar is becoming my champion. My staff bearer."

He turns to all three newcomers and bids all six to make yourselves comfortable as he begins to explain "I have told this tale to Inamar, Weylan, and NR4ZN, but it bears retelling. In an earlier age of the world, a warband of the wood giants overcame the green dragon Estaraloth. One of the heroes of that band brought a great gem from the dragon's hoard, a large smooth topaz the size of a closed fist, and presented it to their tribe's druid Aran Hieuli as thanks for the healing that had saved him from the ravages of disease as a youth. The druid could tell that it held potent focusing magics but he knew not its purpose and brought it to his Circle for further examination. A hag among the circle, Ventrelle Cadori, was known for her powers of divination and she discerned that the gem was a summoning focus, tied to astromancy and fell realms beyond the stars. It could not be used alone, but combined with the proper other tools a skilled master could use it to draw on various other realms and powers, binding alien energies and fell beings to his will. Depending on the sacrifices performed and the current alignment of heavens at the time it was used different celestial alignments would provide access to different realms, many of them powerful and inimical to all life as we know it. Uncontrolled, such beings could be dangerous individual hazards, while some of the energies could potentially warp or scour all life from Wildwood entirely. Cadori named the gem the Eye of Night.

"The Circle decided the artefact was too dangeous and should be destroyed, but it proved resistant to shattering, lightning strikes, dragon acid, cursing, magical destruction and numerous other methods that were attempted. Cadori determined that it could be destroyed but the specific method was unknown and might require the direct power of a divinity. The Circle therefore decided to safeguard the Eye of Night, lest it fall into the hands of one who might unwittingly unleash disaster upon the Wildwood as they sought to bind personal power to themselves. Knowledge of the Eye of Night was kept a closely guarded secret of the Circle, lest those who lusted after power at any cost would not be tempted to seek it out.

"A fey realm was established, this realm, that was cut off from the vibrant full realm of Wildwood. It required a connection to the Land and could be brought into conjunction by those with a connection into or out of the realm. I was a member of the Circle and volunteered to undergrow the Evergreen Transformation ritual sacrificing much of my druidic power and my old life to become the Bloodthorne Guardian, bound to this realm for ages to come. Once I had done so I accepted the Eye of Night, hid it within my very being, and took up the stewardship of this realm, establishing further wards and defenses should its primary one ever be pierced. As the Bloodthorne Guardian I hold dominion over this fey realm and the natural features and wildlife native to the realm. Over the ages I have maintained contact with the Circle, acting as a teacher for many druids who have come to me to learn, while only the highest members of the Circle, such as your druid Tuor, held the true secret of my guardianship should disaster ever fall and I needed outside help.

"And disaster has fallen with these invaders."

"Bloodwhisker mentioned that his band swore to the master and claimed that others would soon follow, led by the Gannus in their moonstone mines. He believed his master would favor his clan.

"He was boastful that only moonstone could harm his family and that he kept enough with him so that he would not fear them. In his boasting he did not seem to realize he was anouncing his vulnerabilities. His band had been carrying a trading mission's worth of moonstone when they came upon the master, he demonstrated his power and they agreed to serve him.

"His master empowered him somehow with fell protections, what seems a lesser form of what we fear the Eye of Night can further empower when combined with other such tools. With his master's blessing, he said, only magic moonstone such as the blade he wielded could kill him and he no longer needed to fear other Gannus or those armed with moonstone or their moonspeaker's concoctions. He ranted about how if he had gone back he would have killed his father Awrenc and taken control of the clan and their mines, but that the clan would undoubtedly bow in fealty to the master and be his first servants thanks to BloodWhisker's glorious service.

"When the master and his horde made their way to me and we fought I had prepared with potent fire wards upon myself, my badger companion, and the various animals I had summoned to combat him. He was able to suppress my ward, though I do not know how, and then burned me while I was vulnerable. While I had placed many druidic battle magics to enhance my animal guardians, they fell to his minions as I writhed in his flames.

"I gathered that empowering Bloodwhisker was apparently not a thing lightly done, even when the master had the Eye of Night back in his possession. It was only after he found that I kept regrowing after being burned to the ground and that the gnawing rats Gannu commanded could keep me cut back enough to be perpetually contained that he performed his ritual to empower Bloodwhisker. After performing the ritual with the Eye the master seemed drained. I believe it severely disturbed him that he could not kill me or destroy my druid staff with his fire and he was willing to pay dearly of himself to insure I did not rise against him again.

"We still know little about Bone Shanks, you must find out more and disrupt his plans where you can. Return to me periodically to report what you learn. Given time and more knowledge to work from I can prepare rituals to aid and empower each of you that joins in this endeavor. This realm holds strong druidic power that can be harnessed to accomplish great things over time. 

"Bone Shanks is powerful. He overcame me. But even in his triumph he could not kill me. That left a thorn in his side of doubt and worry. He was willing to expend of himself using the Eye of Night to empower Bloodwhisker to guard me. Bloodwhisker believed himself and his master unbeatable, but he was blinded by his newfound power. The master seemed drained after his dark ritual. It cost him. If he does so for others he may weaken himself further. Bloodwhisker did not see such costs, only the power gained. 

"The Eye is an aid, should he find something else to power such astromancy, he might be able to use more of the dark powers. Even if you cannot destroy him directly, his plans must be disrupted and we must learn more."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2008)

When the evergreen druid has finished, Inamar nods, and whispers to Gravan, "I did this to my clothes. It's too hot and humid to be running around otherwise."

She eyes Graven then, doing some mental math. The guardian was a druid...he had a druid's staff. Graven was a druid too.

Did that mean he'd want the staff?

A bit nervously, Inamar looks back at the evergreen guardian, wanting to ask, but not quite daring...lest it give him ideas.

"So! That's how it all happened," she says quickly. "Is the ritual now?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "So! That's how it all happened," she says quickly. "Is the ritual now?"




"Gravan has agreed to the ritual. Syfer? Rooth? It is not something another can pledge you to."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 6, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Gravan has agreed to the ritual. Syfer? Rooth? It is not something another can pledge you to."



 If this ritual can help us in retrieving the gem of such fascinating powers i will be more then willing to participate Rooth takes some steps forward and lower her head to  Bloodthorne and the others 'I salute you all'


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 6, 2008)

Weylan looks over the new arrivals, pondering their motivations for joining while waiting for Syfer to respond.


----------



## Brazeku (Feb 6, 2008)

Gravan flinches slightly when the guardian chastizes him.  "Ah, I'm sorry sir.  I just, well, I'm just worried is all.  Duon always warned me to look before I think and then to think before I speak, and I guess I get the order messed up sometimes."

Gravan then turns towards Inamar.
"I'm sorry to you as well, miss Inamer.  Inamar?  Inamar.  Sorry.  I shouldn't doubt you, obviously you're here for a reason.  Frankly, all of this talk of celestial alignments and summoning is a bit over my head, but I can sense that there is something bad about this Eye of Night.  I don't want to see anyone get hurt by it."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> If this ritual can help us in retrieving the gem of such fascinating powers i will be more then willing to participate Rooth takes some steps forward and lower her head to  Bloodthorne and the others 'I salute you all'



The druid bids the shifter rise "Your skills are needed on this quest. Champions to explore the unknown, to face great dangers, and to unravel the riddle of this Bone Shanks." He turns his gaze to the tiger-furred chiao.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 7, 2008)

NR4ZN bows to the newcomers, a strange gesture coming from the damaged and muddy metallic giant. "Thank you for responding to the Bloodthorne Guardian's call. I'm ZZZZZZZsure that King Alagor of the Dover, would appreciate that you are rendering assistance as well. I hope that I may [crackle] may [crackle] may be of service as well."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2008)

Inamar shrugs.

"It's all right, I guess. I know I don't look like much. Even I don't really know what I can do yet. Not really."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Feb 9, 2008)

(sorry i haven't posted lately, I've been working on a science project all week)

Syfer stands for a minute, thinking, he then says "Very well, I also will take the ritual, this gem is of great importance and it must be recovered."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 12, 2008)

"Then it seems we are all in agreement."  Then, to the druid, "Do you need any assistance preparing the ritual?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am ready says Syfer


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2008)

Inamar takes a deep breath and nods.

"Me too."

(Her magic bumps the thread! FEAR!)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2008)

(sad, meepy bump...come home, Voadam. We miss you. And there are wolves chasing us.)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2008)

(yay he's back bump! Hopefully soon update bump! )


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2008)

*Bloodthorne Ritual Begins*

The guardian tells you that the ceremony will be performed under the night’s new moon and the day must be spent in preparation for the ritual.

There is debris and corpses from the assault to be cleared away on the surface and in his underground caverns. He shores up the pool holding the elemental water nexus and preventing it from continuing to spill down the muddy halls to the elemental earth nexus pit.

Since the tentacled thing in the algae scummed pool at the bottom of the earth pit shows no signs of being able or inclined to climb out it is left for the moment.

The Guardian instructs Gravan on his part in the ceremony and what is necessary for constructing the circles amidst the standing stones on the surface for the ritual. He instructs Syfer, Rooth, Weylan, and NR4ZN on their parts in the ritual and what they must do. He then goes down below to restore what is left of his fungal apothecary and gather what he needs.

For Weylan he creates a decoction, mashing up certain roots and herbs then boiling them using water from the pool to extract internal essentials. Once the decoction process is completed he creates a compress for Weylan to apply daily until the parasitic stinging woodfly seed embedded in his neck erupts from his flesh in a cloud of seed spores that will be carried and dispersed on the winds. The decoction will ensure that the seed does not do permanent damage as it leeches off Weylan’s life essence.

He returns to the surface and calls NR4ZN over to one of the Standing Stones. He has the construct place its large metallic hand upon the spiraling pattern rune on its surface. The Guardian invokes power and the Stone flares to life with a bright glow. The large warzoder is bathed in light from the Stone as the Guardian chants and touches his staff to the point of contact between the construct and the glowing rune. There is a bright flare upon the addition of the staff and then the light is gone and he tells NR4ZN he can return to his work in preparing the surface circles where the ritual will be performed. 

The Guardian then calls Inamar over to go over her part in the ritual and the preparations that must be accomplished before the new moon rises. She uses pure elemental water from the pool to cleanse herself and he prepares certain mushrooms for her to consume in the evening as well as an almost tea-like herbal potion to imbibe.

By evening all is in readiness, an inner and outer circle are prepared centered among the large rune Stones. Inamar steps to the inner circle and the Guardian stands facing her eye to eye. The vines composing his legs and feet unravel and root themselves into the ground.

As the moon breaks the horizon the ritual proper begins. The Guardian calls out a chant and strikes his staff to the ground before him. All of the rune Stones flare to life as he draws on the power of the Realm.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2008)

*Bloodthorne Champion Ritual*

Inamar sees the flow of power channeling into the druid and his staff. The druid reaches out to place a viny hand upon Inamar's brow. Their eyes lock and he continues to chant in the druidic tongue. 

Inamar places one hand upon the staff, touching both it and the Guardian's vine hand, and feels a feeling of power.

She feels his hand upon her brow unravel and vines spread over her head. She sees the vines of his arm and chest twist and move and feels them flow to enwrap her whole body. He unravels half of his body to cover hers, leaving his mouth chanting and his eyes staring into hers. As the moon continues to rise Gravan recognizes the chanting as the terms of the champion agreement. Upon the full rising of the new moon above the horizon there is a flare of the rune Stones and the Guardian calls out in the druidic tongue asking if she will willingly geas herself to be his champion.  She says "I do." and thorns erupt from the vines and the staff, biting into her flesh and drawing blood. More power flows from the realm through the guardian into the staff and into Inamar through the wounds in her flesh, carried on her blood.
The vines making up even his mouth unwind to complete the covering of Inamar in his living plant matter, leaving only his eyes still staring into hers. 

She feels power and connection to the druid, wild fey power, ancient power of the world, it is heady and overwhelming. There is also pain and the flowing of blood next to the ecstasy of the power. Staring into his eyes she feels as if she sees his very soul and that hers is open to him. 

This is the signal for Gravan who steps behind Inamar and opposite where the Guardian stood before. The young druid takes up the chanting and gestures to the rest of the party to take their places in the outer circle surrounding Inamar and the Guardian. Syfer and Rooth take up positions next opposite Gravan while Weylan and NR4ZN stand adjacent to them. New mixed with old.

Gravan directs the outer ritual and it is a connection into powers of the Green the likes of which he has never touched before. There is am essence of living plant, druid mystery, and fey glamour in it.

The Guardian unravels further leaving nothing humanoid but his eyes staring into Inamars. Vines travel along the ground from his central mass to each of the five parts of the outer circle to physically touch each of the outer participants.

Gravan chants and chants and the air feels charged and electric.

As the new moon reaches its apex in the night sky gravan calls out the chant in the druidic tongue laying out the terms of the Geasa for the rest of the party. Upon the moon's ascenscion in the vault of the sky, all five step forward to place their hands upon the staff. Each states "I do." and their voluntary agreement activates the ritual. The rune Stones flare with power. More thorns spring forth to pierce the flesh of the participants, drawing blood. You each feel a connection to each other and a feeling of power centered from the staff. You recognize the shifter nature of Rooth, the psionic essence of Weylan, the primal heart of Syfer, the  mystery of the green in Gravan's being, the soul of the living construct, the magic incarnate that is Inamar, and the embodiment of the realm and duty that is the Guardian.

NR4ZN feels vines extend across him and reach into the rents in his side from the wererat's inflicted wounds. The vines extend deep within his core setting off warnings of structural breach and system compromised status.

Each of you feels a bond created.

The Stones go dim and Gravan stops his chanting. The thorns, then the vines themselves withdraw as the Guardian reweaves his humanoid form.

From the side of the warzoder the withdrawing vines draw forth a memory crystal.

Each of you is bloodied but you feel a new connection to each other. The staff is in Inamar's hands, hers now as the new Bloodthorne Champion, and each of you as part of her circle.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2008)

The Guardian bids you rest and start your journey to the goblin territories in the morning.

When morning comes he presents Weylan with a supply of the decoction for his neck as well as his green cloth cloak. He presents NR4ZN with some of the moonstone that Bloodwhisker brought with him, a valuable commodity that can be crafted into weapons.

He bids you journey to the Goblin territories and investigate the Gannu mines to learn what you can of this scaled Bone Shanks and his minions, take what actions you deem appropriate, and then return to report to him.

The two crescent moon amulets will allow you to return to his realm across the fey barriers, though you must remember the way to the border crossings yourselves this time. His realm native ravens and crows were dispatched to specific druid sites outside his realm and they would not know where to journey to find you in the goblin territories.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 7, 2008)

Weylan takes the save, taking a few moments to make sure he's clear on how & how often it needs to be applied then fastens the cloak about his shoulders.

Then he turns and asks the native party members, "So, where do we find these goblins?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 8, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

'I have a idea where is should be' Rooth looks around snifs the air watches the sky and points in the right direction 'that way'

Rooth starts gathering her equipment and wile doing that she thinks to herself_* 'what a amazing thing ive felt so connected to the earth itself, such a feeling of liberty and yet so restrained to this physical form. That was more a energy feeling or a source of it. the druids hold knowledge far beyond ive ever seen and felt' *_


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2008)

Inamar comes out of the druid's den after washing all the blood off after having healed the numerous tiny wounds from the ritual. The blue tattoos still whirl across her skin, but now have acquired a slight green tint, making them more aquamarine than pure blue. The girl herself seems dazed as she emerges, holding the staff in both hands and gazing around with wide, shocked eyes. With her youthful features, small size and ragged clothes, she looks heartbreakingly vulnerable...it's easy to forget the power that seethes in her flesh.

She doesn't speak as she crosses the glade to join the others, and though her eyes focus briefly on each, it's hard to tell what she's seeing, for her slack expression never changes, and her stare is distant.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 10, 2008)

As Inamar looks at each of her companions she sees the magical connections the druid ritual made. She can see how using the staff she can channel some of its life magic to enhance her healing spells when cast through these connections. She also feels how the staff is adapting to her, how it will enhance her magic, give it more power when encountering the hissing water like resistance that the large evil looking rats and Gannu possessed that so stymied her before.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 10, 2008)

Rooth leads the party back along the path the guardian created upon being alerted to the new trio's presence in his realm. The path leads out from the cherry tree grove to the thick forest of reed trees.

The path follows the natural contours of the realm and eventually winds its way into areas NR4ZN, Inamar, and Weylan have not seen. The songs of exotic birds are heard and the buzz of brightly colored jewel-like insects. Small six legged lizards are spotted on tree branches and the small deer with antlers that grow straight back and the occasional sabre tooth structure are spotted distances away in parts where the reed trees thin out a little. The path comes to the mist shrouded banks of a stream, the barrier with Wildwood. Stones break the surface of the stream, forming a natural stepping path into the mist.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 11, 2008)

As they exit the guardian's grove, NR4ZN speaks ininterrupted by static, feedback, or similar malfunctions, "Lady Inamar, if it is your directive I will take point. But if have determined that it would be wiser to have someone someone else scout, I will, of course, accede to your wishes."

The warzoder pauses for a moment. "Please pardon the query, does anyone know where we are? My mapping function appears to be offline."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2008)

Inamar gives NZ a worried look.

"We're at the crossing...about to return to the other world...the one we left to get here. Are you sure you're okay, NZ? You look like you're in really bad shape, but I don't think my magic works on you."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 11, 2008)

Weylan whispers to Inamar, "He had to leave part of his memories behind so he could not be forced to betray the location of the grove, so of course he's confused."

Weylan scouts ahead of the party a ways, skipping across the stones and out of Bloodthorne's realm.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2008)

"Oh," Inamar replies, nonplussed. "Right. It's okay, NZ. You'll recognize stuff when we get through, I guess. Come on."

She reaches out to take his broad mechanical hand by the finger...as much as she can wrap her own fingers around...and starts to lead him after Weylan, hopping lightly from stone to stone as she goes. It's oddly cute watching the comparatively tiny Inamar hauling the towering metal man forward like a puppy pulling its leash-holder.


----------



## Brazeku (Mar 15, 2008)

"Honestly I'm a little nervous that we're going out to, ah, deal with these problems so soon, but I suppose desperate times make desperate measures.  So with haste, then."  Gravan glances around at the foliage, drops to his knees and sifts through a bit of dirt by the edge of the stream.   "Duon always told me to stop and _listen_ when I thought I should stop and _look_; sometimes you can catch a whisper from a far away place.  A sign of passage. Did any of the raiders escape, that you saw?  Maybe, ah, there is a trail or one of the forest's friends has seen something."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2008)

"I don't think any could get away unless they had something to pass through the worlds, like that druid charm," Inamar demurs. "All the raiders that survived left with their leader, leaving just Bloodwhisker behind to make sure the guardian couldn't regenerate. So we didn't see them going. I guess there could be tracks though."

She shrugs.

"Not really my thing."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2008)

(are we crossing over?)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2008)

Weylan nimbly leaps from stone to stone disappearing into the mist. The others following behind him shortly thereafter. The mist swallows the sounds of the reed tree forest, the buzz of the insects, the cry of birds, the sounds of comrades, even the rustling of the slight breeze through the leaves of the trees. 

Soon the stones lead to an earthen bank and the sounds of the rushing stream are heard clearly again as is the wind blowing through oak and willow leaves. The sunlight here is bright with a reddish hue from one of Wildwood's two suns being predominant during this time of day.

Weylan looks around and sees little amiss. The trilling of a sparrow carries clear through forest as the party emerges one by one upon the shore. Try as he might, Weylan cannot see their entry point, they are simply not there one moment, then when he turns at the sound of a voice or footfall they are fully there.

Rooth spies the area and notes the way back to the treant's territory. Getting her bearings she knows she could either take the party back to the territory and head out to goblin border she once encountered, attempt to cut directly to the border, or keep along the stream bank heading in the general direction of the goblin territory and hoping to come across some tracks or a trail used by the returning goblin raiders.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2008)

NR4ZN feels an internal message as he crosses the stream with Inamar

[sblock]"Internal error. Unable to establish wireless connection to data crystal 437rT2. Data will be inaccessible until connection is re-established." NR4ZN's memories relating to the fey realm of the Bloodthorne Guardian and the nature of his guardianship of the Eye of Night are currently inaccessible. He remembers it is important to aid Inamar and her companions on their quest and that he agreed to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Inamar gives NZ a worried look.
> 
> "We're at the crossing...about to return to the other world...the one we left to get here. Are you sure you're okay, NZ? You look like you're in really bad shape, but I don't think my magic works on you."




As she thinks more and more on this, Inamar is not so sure. He is metal, but since the ritual connected her to him she senses something more to the giant construct that she could not see before. A spirit inside him at his core being? A life force? A soul? She is not sure at all, but it casts a doubt inside her mind.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 19, 2008)

Weylan takes a quick look around the area while the others finish crossing.  Not being much of a tracker he doesn't expect to find much; but a largeish force of goblins trampling through must have left _some_ trace.

OOC: Survival +5, take 10 for 15.  If the track DC is 10 or lower he should be able to follow their tracks.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2008)

Weylan does not find evidence of a large troop's movements here. As he turns his head the stiffness in his neck irritates him for a moment.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 19, 2008)

'Two choices straight to the gobling border or the river way bordering the goblin camp. I rather take the river way so we can get a feel of the territory and the goblins that might roam the territory'


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2008)

Inamar wrenches her curious gaze away from NZ and nods. "Works for me," she says affably.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 20, 2008)

Still holding a gentle finger out for Inamar, NR4ZN looks around in what may be confusion, "My apologies for the delay in response to your query Lady Inamar. Diagnostics are ongoing and there a numerous error reports. However, despite the inaccessibility of recent memory files, my structural integrity is up 285.714% over previous baseline, a new weapon system has been detected and on-line, and all vocal actualizer subsystems appear to have been repaired."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 20, 2008)

"Glad to hear you're... feeling... better?"

Seeing as that seems to be the general agreement on the next course of action, Weylan begins scouting upstream.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 21, 2008)

The party sets out upon the river bank, Weylan scouting ahead, with NR4ZN and Rooth in the front of the party followed by Inamar then Syfer and Gravan.

Weylan is stealthy, quick, and perceptive, a good scout for noticing creatures that are there. For the moment that is mostly birds and smal forest animals and insects, with a number of toads along the streambank. As night approaches he sees a bat, then more and more. They seem quite common. 

Rooth however is a skilled tracker able to spend her time focusing on looking for signs of what has passed as the party progresses.

As it starts to get late and thoughts turn to setting up camp, Rooth sees the first of a bunch of tracks heading away from the stream. Large wolf-like tracks, small booted ones, a few that could indicate rats.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 22, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

'Seems like goblin party with some wolfs around this area' she looks up to the sky 'getting late to' 'seems we got two alternatives again' 'find a hidden camp spot or follow this people'

GM: [sblock]Does Rooth know how long time its gone since the track where made?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2008)

"I can keep going," Inamar says, shading her eyes as she looks around.

"But nights are probably pretty dangerous around here, so the more time we have to work out a shelter, the better...right?"


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> GM: [sblock]Does Rooth know how long time its gone since the track where made?[/sblock]




[sblock]Days. The traces are scant but you saw clear enough prints or markings such as scrabbling marks up the stream bank that you are certain of the IDs and the direction of the trail. You doubt they were here longer but you expect better information if you find a campsite. Even so goblins rarely make fires if they are trying to be stealthy in their travels. There was enough of them that you don't expect problems following the trail of the group if they stick together.[/sblock]


----------



## Brazeku (Mar 23, 2008)

Gravan glances at the rest of the group.
 "If we were to come across them at night, um, they could have a bit of an advantage over us.  They are creatures of darkness, after all.  That wouldn't do!  So, ah, maybe we should rest for the evening?  Perhaps a bit off the path.  Here, I'll light up for you folks. 

Gravan then activates his greenish halo.   "There we are.  Should I look for some food for us?  I'm sure there are all variety of mushrooms and berries around this stream!"


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2008)

"True, not all of us can see in the dark, and we don't want them spotting us by our light.  We should set an early start in the morning though."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2008)

Inamar blinks, and her strange lavander and purple irises glow dimly in the gathering gloom. 

"I can see just fine. I could keep watch or something."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2008)

The party starts to make camp together for the first time as the evening sets in. Little dark bats are out early scooping up insects. Fresh water is plentiful from the stream and its burbling is a calm background noise accompanied by the croaking of amphibious night songs.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2008)

Brush and dead wood are plentiful and it looks like there will be decent moonlight this clear night.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 28, 2008)

"I can't see in the dark, but my vision should be good enough to see as long as the moon is out, I will help with the watch." After the camp is made, Syfer sits down by a tree, waiting for something else to need to be done.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2008)

The party decides to camp with the tireless NR4ZN taking sentinel throughout the night, the others taking sentinel turns starting with Syfer then Inamar when it turns dark.

Later that night, but before dawn, during Gravan's shift, he and NR4ZN hear a low gibbering sound off in the distance away from the stream. It is broken by whines and half understood vocalizations. 

NR4ZN's [sblock]audio receptors pick up multiple subharmonics that render contradictory information. His processors focus inward discovering irrational number algorithims and try to compute them, drawing more and more of his processing power. Error messages start to flash as a large percentage of his input analysis is devoted to analysis that spins out increasing transforming results that divert more processing power to analysis. NR4ZN is fascinated http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#fascinated by this effect.[/sblock] and he goes still.

The sleep of the others becomes disturbed and uneasy by the noises.

Rooth [sblock]Rooth's dream turns into a deep nightmare about rotting otherworldly jungles where all becomes putrefication. Rooth senses there is a rot that gets under her skin and festers, corrupting from within. Rooth knows she is carrying it and that it will consume her slowly, but implacably increasing over time. Strangely there is a voice in goblin describing her thoughts about this, but it is not her voice. When it refers to herself it uses the name Gernak. Rooth is horribly fascinated http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#fascinated by this nightmare for the present[/sblock]

Out of the woods, from the direction Rooth said the goblins headed a small dark figure floats spectrally towards the party, it looks like the clothes from a small humanoid. Gernak 
Initiative 

Gravan 9
Syfer 11 Asleep
Welan 6 Asleep
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21 Fascinated
Inamar 19 Asleep
Rooth 17 Asleep Fascinated


----------



## Brazeku (Mar 30, 2008)

Gravan turns towards the strange creature, squinting.  He moves to wake Inamar up, glances over her sleeping form, feels awkward, then steps towards Syfer instead.  He prods Syfer somewhat gingerly.
"Wake up!  There's some kind of creature out here!"


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 31, 2008)

Listen: (1d20+5=16)*

"...zzz...  Huh what?..."

Weylan rolls to a seated position and shakes himself awake while trying to figure out what's going on.

*People talking 10-20' away is DC 2, -10 for being asleep results in DC 12, so a 16 is enough for Weylan to wake up, but not enough to make out what Gravan said as Weylan wasn't quite awake yet.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 31, 2008)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Listen: (1d20+5=16)*
> 
> "...zzz...  Huh what?..."
> 
> ...




Gravan's alarmed voice is enough to rouse not only Syfer who he gingerly prods, but also Weylan and Inamar as well. Rooth does not stir however.

ooc I'll go with that, though in the future I would prefer suggestions such as these in the ooc thread before posting actions.  

Syfer 11 awake prone
Welan 6 awake prone
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21 Fascinated
Inamar 19 awake prone
Rooth 17 Asleep Fascinated
Gravan 9


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 31, 2008)

Syfer sits up quickly, yawning, and cracks a few joints. What creature? Where? He asks, looking around as he stands himself up. Apon seeing Rooth still sleeping and NR4ZN immobile, he asks, What with them?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

"Wuzzit?" Inamar asks sleepily. She rubs her eyes and blinks at Graven with reproach, then frowns and looks around for the source of that strange sound.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 1, 2008)

The dark figure streaks forward in the night and closes with Gravan. It lashes out with a spectral knife that drips drops of yellow light. Gravan ducks, his body swaying like a slender sapling bending in the wind and the knife passes over where his head was moments before, missing by inches. There is a glowing yellow sigil on the spectral being's right arm, visible as the sleeve falls back when it strikes. The babbling and gurgling is frantic.

NR4ZN stands where he was, some hissing noise comes out of his helmet.

Rooth [sblock]As you look around the jungle you start to see a recurring pattern, a line with a diagonal slash across it that ends in a loop. This is seen on the bark of trees and vines, ripples of light in pools of water, the arrangement of colored leaves that have fallen on the ground. As you see this pattern again and again it disturbs you more and more. You are sure, though you do not know why, that it is connected to the underlying corruption.[/sblock]

Gravan 9
Syfer 11 awake prone
Weylan 6 awake prone
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21 Fascinated
Inamar 19 awake prone
Rooth 17 Asleep Fascinated

Gravan up next


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 1, 2008)

Seeing Gravan attacked, Weylan quickly stands then manifests his mindblade.

OOC: If I'm understanding correctly, you're listing initiative cyclicly and it's Gravan's action, right?


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 1, 2008)

NR4ZN continues to stand still as a statue. It finally speaks only to say, "Processing .... processing."


----------



## Brazeku (Apr 1, 2008)

Gravan ducks to the ground, shifts into predator form as a swift action, then flurries, followed by a bite as a secondary attack.

So my attacks are at +1 for BAB, +2 for str, -2 for flurry, and my bite is at -7 for flurry and secondary, they total out at +1/+1/-4

I'l roll

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1546884/

Not so great luck here.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 1, 2008)

Rooth turns uneasily on her bed roll as having a nightmare.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 1, 2008)

Rooth thrashes in her sleep, a disturbed look on her face.

Gravan's stance widens and his flesh transforms, becoming brown polished overlapping slats of wood. His hair turns into large cap-like plates resembling the scales of a pine cone. His eyes glow green and his mouth becomes a sharp slash across the wood of his still basically humanoid appearing face. His arms hang longer and a twinning tail, resembling roots, sprouts behind him. He thrashes at the dark spectral figure but it proves too swift for the newly plant-transformed gravan to hit.

Syfer 11 awake prone
Weylan 6 awake prone
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21 Fascinated
Inamar 19 awake prone
Rooth 17 Asleep Fascinated
Gravan 9

Syfer up next


----------



## hellrazor111 (Apr 2, 2008)

Syfer stands up and draws his tigerclaw.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 2, 2008)

Syfer and Weylan spring to their feet and draw weapons, a set of metal bagh nak claws the chiao pulls tight onto his hand, while a brilliant spike of psychic energy erupts from Weylan's fist illuminating the scene with light.

The spectral nature of the foe becomes clearer as its dark misty form reveals no features. It flails in return at the woody creature it faces. Its arm streaks through the plates on Gravan's transformed head without resistance, the dark knife and glowing sigil passing deep into Gravan's brain and out the other side, leaving no physical evidence of its passing.

Gravan [sblock]The passage of the creature's touch feels like it burns into your very soul and warps your mind. You gain insights into a horrific corrupt layer of reality just beneath the surface you are used to dealing with. The creature, you sense, is a manifestation of this other reality and its corruption flows strongly from the sigil. Gravan suffers four wisdom damage.[/sblock]

NR4ZN [sblock]NR4ZN begins experiencing system errors from the processing overload and subroutines begin a rerouting and terminate process function on individual subroutines.[/sblock]

Inamar 19 prone
Rooth 17 Asleep Fascinated
Gravan 9
Syfer 11
Weylan 6
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21 Fascinated

Inamar up next


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2008)

"Graven!" Inamar blurts in dismay. She scrambles to her feet, and the glyphs on her skin blaze with cold blue light as she lifts a hand as if to reach out to the stricken companion.

Instead though, something blue and violet and composed of swirling light rockets from the palm of her hand and bears down on the gloomy muttering spirit!

(Eldritch blast!)


----------



## Voadam (Apr 2, 2008)

Inamar gestures and something blue and violet and composed of swirling light rockets from the palm of her hand. It bears down on the spectral being but the creature flashes to the side as the light streaks past.

Gravan 9
Syfer 11
Weylan 6
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21 Fascinated
Inamar 19 
Rooth 17 Asleep Fascinated

Gravan up next.


----------



## Brazeku (Apr 3, 2008)

Gravan shakes his head back and forth in confusion.   "What sort of thing are you?!"  He tumbles away from the creature, shifts back to human form, and casts a cure light wounds spell, holding the charge until next round.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 3, 2008)

The plant creature tumbles agilely away from the babbling spectral creature and turns back into Gravan's human form. He casts a spell, his hand glowing with rejuvenating life power.

Syfer 11
Weylan 6
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21 Fascinated
Inamar 19
Rooth 17 Asleep Fascinated
Gravan 9

Syfer and Weylan up next.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 3, 2008)

*Weylan, 28/28hp, 5/6pp, AC 22*

Seeing the spectral nature of their foe, Weylan manifests a _Force Screen_ around himself then moves to flank the creature.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2008)

Seeing the spectral nature of their foe, Weylan manifests a Force Screen around himself then moves to flank the creature.

Syfer is momentarily taken aback by the nature of their foe.

The dark form flails its arms wildly at Weylan, but the skilled skirmisher is able to dodge the burbling creature's frantic strikes with ease.

Rooth [sblock]In the nightmare Rooth looks down at her arm and with a shock, sees the mark in the patterns of her veins on her scrawny orange-skinned arm, she realizes the corruption is within her now.[/sblock] Rooth wakes with a start. 

Inamar 19
Rooth 17
Gravan 9
Syfer 11
Weylan 6
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21 Fascinated

Inamar up next.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2008)

"Hold still you crummy..." Inamar mutters, gripping her right elbow with her left hand to steady her aim, and sighting down her arm with one eye closed. Arcs of energy curl and ripple lazily along the strange glowing blue runes that dance over her skin, culminating in another blast of power that crackles towards the shady apparition!

To hit: 16 ranged touch.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1550899/
Miss chance: 21  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1550900/
Damage: 4  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1550901/


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 6, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger. AC: 20 / HP:22*

Rooth awakens with a short scream 'corrupt!!!' she glances around and realizes the creature is upon them. She rapidly get on her feet and unfold her flail. 

She looks at th others and undersand they to are surprised with this "thing" 'What is that!?' she screams.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 7, 2008)

*Weylan, 28/28hp, 5/6pp, AC 24*

Taking care to stay clear of the creatures claws, Weylan tenatively attacks the creature, probing it's defenses.

OOC: Fight Defensively.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 7, 2008)

"Hold still you crummy..." Inamar mutters, gripping her right elbow with her left hand to steady her aim, and sighting down her arm with one eye closed. Arcs of energy curl and ripple lazily along the strange glowing blue runes that dance over her skin, culminating in another blast of power that crackles towards the shady apparition! The blost strikes its spectral garment, tearing the fabric but not striking the actual spectral figure's underlying form. The creature wails and gibbers, it seems like it was somehow affected by the blast but not harmed. 

Rooth awakens with a short scream 'corrupt!!!' she glances around and realizes the creature is upon them. She rapidly get on her feet and unfold her flail. 

She looks at the others and undersands they too are surprised with this "thing" 'What is that!?' she screams.

Gravan 9
Syfer 11
Weylan 6
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21 Fascinated
Inamar 19
Rooth 17

Gravan up next.


----------



## Brazeku (Apr 8, 2008)

Gravan shifts back into his predator form and rushes towards the creature, hoping to lay a hand on its spectral form and send a pulse of positive energy through it.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2008)

Gravan shifts back into his predator form and rushes towards the creature, hoping to lay a hand on its spectral form and send a pulse of positive energy through it, but the small flying creature between him and Weylan is flashing around to quickly and evades his woody blow. The charge of his life magic is still active in his hand. 

Taking care to stay clear of the creatures claws, Weylan tentatively attacks the creature, probing it's defenses. His blow forces it to dodge but his defensive stance proves useful as he in return dodges the thing's glowing armed counterblow with its shadowy blade.


Syfer 11
NR4ZN 21 Fascinated
Inamar 19
Rooth 17
Gravan 9
Weylan 6
Gernak 25


Syfer, Inamar, Rooth up next.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Apr 9, 2008)

Can't really say never seen anything like it says Syfer as he closes into the monster and attacks


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2008)

Can't really say never seen anything like it says Syfer as he closes into the monster and attacks. The spectral figure tries to dodge but Syfer's strike is quick and his metal claws rake through the creature's midsection, passing without resistance. The spectral figure howls and gibbers, a few words can be picked out "Corruptos! Corruptos!" those who speak goblin [sblock]"Corrupt! Corrupt!"[/sblock]

Inamar 19
Rooth 17
Syfer 11
Gravan 9
Weylan 6
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21 Fascinated


Syfer, Inamar, Rooth up next.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2008)

With a sinking feeling, Inamar looks at her hand, then at the ghostly thing. She hadn't hurt it at all! And yet...and yet...something had happened. Maybe it was kind of like the giant goblin rats. Her power hadn't always worked on them right away either...

Hoping it's so, she turns another blast of primal magical energy onto it!

To hit: 21 (ranged touch)
Damage: 5
Miss chance: 93
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1558096/


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 10, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

'Its talking goblin!' 'its saying "corrupt corrupt to us" ' 'i dont understand why it is saying this'

Rooth uses her flail on the thing.

Attack (handheld): +6 - Dmg 1d8, crit x2 (1d20+5=20, 1d8=6)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Apr 11, 2008)

Try to ask it, until then keep attacking Syfer slashes at the creature again
(ooc:I would roll myself but currently, Invisible castle hates my computer)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 11, 2008)

'Why are you calling us corupt?' 'talk to me and i will tell my friends to stop attacking you'


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2008)

With a sinking feeling, Inamar looks at her hand, then at the ghostly thing. She hadn't hurt it at all! And yet...and yet...something had happened. Maybe it was kind of like the giant goblin rats. Her power hadn't always worked on them right away either...

Hoping it's so, she turns another blast of primal magical energy onto it! Again the blast strikes true passing entirely through the center of the creature. This time however there is a rippling and crackling effect where the magical bolt passed through the creature and part of its form unravels a little. It continues to gibber and cry out, perhaps one word in four understandable to those who speak goblin and these words seemingly uncconected in context.

Rooth shouts out as she closes with the spectral figure 'Its talking goblin!' 'its saying "corrupt corrupt to us" ' 'i dont understand why it is saying this' Rooth uses her flail on the thing. The path of her offworld flail head spins through the spectral creature's form entirely without seeming effect though it tries desperately to dodge her.

Try to ask it, until then keep attacking Syfer suggests as he slashes at the creature, again his claws rake through the creature's form despite its speed and attempted dodges, but again they pass through without resistance as if the creature did not exist.

With a nod Rooth shouts to the creature "Por que você está chamando corupt nós?" 'Falar para mim e para os meus amigos i dirá para deixar de atacar você' but the creature continues to gibber and slash about with the dagger wielded by the arm with the glowing sigil.

Rooth [sblock]recognizes the sigil from her dream.[/sblock]

Gravan 9
Weylan 6
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21 Fascinated
Inamar 19
Rooth 17
Syfer 11


Gravan and Weylan up next.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 11, 2008)

*Weylan, 28/28hp, 5/6pp, AC 24*

Listening to it's babbling, Weylan doubts that it is sane enough to be reasoned with.  Remaining on the defensive, he continues striking at the strange creature.

OOC: Fight defensively again.


----------



## Brazeku (Apr 11, 2008)

Gravan takes a 5 foot into flanking if possible with either Rooth or Weylan (whichever is easier), and tries to strike with the charged cure spell again.
 "Perhaps this positive energy will quell your maddened state,"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2008)

Gravan's plant form shifts position to flank with Weylan and tries to strike with the charged cure spell again. Being incapable of speech in this form Gravan thinks  "_Perhaps this positive energy will quell your maddened state,_"   

Listening to the creature's babbling, Weylan doubts that it is sane enough to be reasoned with. Remaining on the defensive, he continues striking at the strange creature. His cautious strike forces the creature straight back into Gravan's blow and augmented magical life energy pours into the creature's being unraveling about half of the shadowy spectral essence that makes up the creature. It howls and gibbers and flails maniacally at Weylan, but the agile combatant expertly sidesteps the shadowy blade it wields.

NR4ZN [sblock]The out of control processes have all been shut down and processing resources are no longer rerouted to dealing with the problem, you can again focus on the external events in realtime. The data of what has been going on around you for the past few rounds floods in and you can react. Fascinated status is ended.[/sblock]

NR4ZN 21 
Inamar 19
Rooth 17
Syfer 11
Gravan 9
Weylan 6
Gernak 25

NR4ZN and Inamar up next.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 11, 2008)

"... Processing ... processin ... process killed, main systems online." NR4ZN reanimates and immediately retrieves the moonstone provided by the Bloodthorne Guardian from a compartment at its waist. Reaching over Weylan, the robot attempts to smack the wraithlike figure using the strange ore clenched in its fist.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2008)

"... Processing ... processin ... process killed, main systems online." NR4ZN reanimates and immediately retrieves the moonstone provided by the Bloodthorne Guardian from a compartment at its waist. Reaching over Weylan, the robot attempts to smack the wraithlike figure using the strange ore clenched in its fist. The raggedy spectral figure manages to dodge out of the way. Its eyes fixate on the metallic colossus and the white ore in its fist and the babbling increases to a keening.

Inamar 19
Rooth 17
Syfer 11
Gravan 9
Weylan 6
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21

Inamar, Rooth, Syfer up next.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 15, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

Roth swings her flail.

Attack (handheld): +6 - Dmg 1d8, crit x2 (1d20+5=20, 1d8=6) (1d20+5=10, 1d8=5)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2008)

"Yes!" Inamar exults. Encouraged by the success, she moves in closer, circling around behind Rooth...not TOO close, but enough that she can see the translucent thing a bit more clearly and aim more carefully. Unfortunately, she gets a bit eager and unleashes another bolt before she's done moving...only to find that there's not much difference between a moving target and a moving firer when it comes to hurting your odds of hitting.

To hit: 9 (ranged touch)
Damage: 2
Miss chance: 77

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1566483/

(note, forgot the point blank shot bonus to damage in previous post)


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2008)

"Yes!" Inamar exults. Encouraged by the success, she moves in closer, circling around behind Rooth...not TOO close, but enough that she can see the translucent thing a bit more clearly and aim more carefully. Unfortunately, she gets a bit eager and unleashes another bolt before she's done moving...only to find that there's not much difference between a moving target and a moving firer when it comes to hurting your odds of hitting.

Rooth swings her flail, the creature tries to dodge out of the way but her blow is too swift and her aim too sure. Her flail head passes right through the center of the creature, passing without reistance, though it babbles manically.

Syfer 11
Gravan 9
Weylan 6
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21
Inamar 19
Rooth 17

Syfer, Gravan, and Weylan up next.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 16, 2008)

*Weylan, 28/28hp, 5/6pp, AC 22*

Seeing that they have it surrounded and that everyone has joined the fight, Weylan steps up the assault, driving hard at the creature.

OOC: Straight-up attack this round.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Apr 17, 2008)

Apon seeing Rooths attack and his own pass right through it Syfer says "It seems like our weapons arent doing much but making it angry" as he attacks again.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2008)

Apon seeing Rooths attack and his own pass right through it Syfer says "It seems like our weapons arent doing much but making it angry" as he attacks again. The creature dodges, flinging itself away from Syfer's tiger claw attack even though the metal seems to pass through the creature harmlessly. It is as if the creature does not realize that it is not fully part of the physical world despite some weapons passing through it.

Gravan 9
Weylan 6
Gernak 25
NR4ZN 21
Inamar 19
Rooth 17
Syfer 11

Gravan up next.


----------



## Brazeku (Apr 18, 2008)

Gravan tumbles back from melee, shifts into human form, and casts another cure light spell, holding the charge.   "We will soon put you to rest."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2008)

Gravan tumbles back from melee, shifts into human form, and casts another cure light spell, holding the charge.   "We will soon put you to rest." 

Seeing that they have it surrounded and that everyone has joined the fight, Weylan steps up the assault, driving hard at the creature. His mind blade catches the creature's tattered form but seems to bounce off the spectral essence of it. "I got something there. Magic seems to work, at least partially. Someone try using the goblin's dagger." Weylan draws out a short white stone knife and holds it out for a comrade to grasp.

In response the gibbering floating creature's eyes fixate on the knife. It gurgles and swings at Weylan wildly getting in a lucky blow, its spectral knife flashes into Weylan's arm and he feels the presence of another reality where it passes through his flesh, the sensation jars with his sense of existence in this reality and causes internal dissonance in the soulknife.

ooc 1 wis damage for Weylan

NR4ZN 21
Inamar 19
Rooth 17
Syfer 11
Gravan 9
Weylan 6
Gernak 25

NR4ZN and Inamar up next


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2008)

Natural 1 to hit. (Damn you Invisible castle! DAMN YOOOUUU!!)

"Magic? I have magic! Look!"

Then she steps wrong and slips, falling onto her back. The blast of energy crackles uselessly into the sky like a violet shooting star in reverse.

"...ow," she mutters, blushing furiously.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2008)

Inamar says "Magic? I have magic! Look!"

Then she steps wrong and slips, falling onto her back. The blast of energy crackles uselessly into the sky like a violet shooting star in reverse.

"...ow," she mutters, blushing furiously.


NR4ZN 21
Rooth 17
Syfer 11
Gravan 9
Weylan 6
Gernak 25
Inamar 19

NR4ZN and Rooth up next


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 22, 2008)

Taking advantage of the flanking positions of the others, NR4ZN once again sends an armored fist, full of moonstone, whistling over Weylan toward the gibbering creature.

OOC note: Armor Adept powered armor punches, at least according to the sourcebook they're from, don't incur non-proficiency penalties or AoO's, and deal 1d6 base lethal damage (1d8 when large?).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 22, 2008)

Rooth tries again.

Attack (handheld): +6 - Dmg 1d8, crit x2 (1d20+5=11, 1d8=4)


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2008)

Taking advantage of the flanking positions of the others, NR4ZN once again sends an armored fist, full of moonstone, whistling over Weylan toward the gibbering creature. The blow's aim is true, but passes through the creature as if passing through water. There is some reistance but the spirit stuff does not catch on this blow.

Rooth tries again but the creature is moving too fast and her flail does not catch it.

Syfer 11
Gravan 9
Weylan 6
Gernak 25
Inamar 19
NR4ZN 21
Rooth 17

Syfer and Gravan up next


----------



## Brazeku (Apr 22, 2008)

Before my turn, if he can shout some instructions, Gravan will say,  "I need someone to step back so I can get in there!" 

If he can get in there, he'll shift to predator form, move into position and attempt the touch attack.  Otherwise he holds his action until someone moves aside.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll take the dagger says Syfer reaching for it. Syfer then attacks with the strange dagger.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2008)

"I'll take the dagger" says Syfer reaching for it. Syfer then attacks with the strange dagger. The little white stone dagger fits his large hand poorly but he slashes determinedly at the spectral figure. The blade catches on the being's spectral robes and is deflected off them, it has substance the blade seems capable of interacting with, somehow.

Gravan says,  "I need someone to step back so I can get in there!"  Maneuvering slightly so he can get in there, he shifts to his plant predator form, moves into position, and attempts the touch attack. The life energy explodes on contact with the spectral being unravelling it further and leaving a gaping whole in its being. 

Weylan slashes at the creature but it starts whirling around in a frenzy and the glowing spike of his soulknife does not catch it.

It is still active but hanging in threads and lashes out with the spectral knife. Gravan once again ducks the unskilled attack, despite his treant trained battle focus being somewhat disrupted by the thing's previous touch upon his psyche.

Inamar 19
NR4ZN 21
Rooth 17
Syfer 11
Gravan 9
Weylan 6
Gernak 25

Everyone up next


----------



## hellrazor111 (Apr 24, 2008)

Feeling resistance with the dagger, Syfer swings as hard as he can. (Power Attack trading full BAB)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 24, 2008)

Roth attacks.

Attack (handheld): +6 - Dmg 1d8, crit x2 (1d20+6=23, 1d8=4)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2008)

Blushing madly, Inamar scrambles to her feet and hurls another bolt of iridescent witchfire at the hovering apparition!

To hit: 13
Miss chance: 75
Damage: 3

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1576491/

(sigh...I hate incorporeals )


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2008)

*Victory!*

Blushing madly, Inamar scrambles to her feet and hurls another bolt of iridescent witchfire at the hovering apparition! The spirit dodges to the side, just to be caught by Rooth's flail which flashes through its being. The spirit seems nonplussed and its shadowy eyes blink in what looks like surprise and comprehension as the flail passes through it without resistance. Having felt resistance with the dagger, Syfer swings as hard as he can. As the spirit is caught by Rooth's attack it fails to notice Syfer flanking and his leaping strike on the other side, the small knife is driven hard slashing through the spiritual essence of the creature, tearing it's head in half. The shadow essence of the creature unravels at the split and it starts to dissipate entirely. 

Soon there is no visible evidence that it was ever there.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

"All right," Inamar demands, a little out of breath. "What. Was. THAT?!"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 28, 2008)

Weylan pulls off the sleeve off the golves and rolls up the sleeve on his studded leather to inspect where the spirit stabbed him. Bringing his glowing mindblade closer he inspects the unbroken skin in the aura of its light. He looks disturbed although the flesh on his arm is as undisturbed as his armor was.


----------



## Brazeku (Apr 30, 2008)

"I ah... I don't feel well.  Something seems off."  Gravan rubs his hand on his head and sits down heavily.   "That was.. ah... some sort of evil spirit.  I believe.  As for the sigil, I don't know.  Perhaps it was summoned or created.  Maybe I've seen it before, but my head's a little foggy right now."


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 1, 2008)

'I saw that siggil in my nightmare while that thing had me under its spell...''i dont know if the drfeam has some meaning or it just is a way of pining people down...


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 3, 2008)

Spirit? Like a ghost? questioned Syfer as he puts away his claws, Mind if I hang on to this? he asks raising up the dagger.


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2008)

Inamar peers at Weylan's 'injured' arm and nods, relieved.

"At least it doesn't seem like it can hurt us," she decides. "Do you think the goblins sent it after us? There might be more. What was that magic you used against it?"


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2008)

"It's blows may not have left any marks, but that doesn't mean they're harmless." Weylan shakes his head, trying to clear away the nagging whispers at the back of his mind by his brief contact with the shadow creature.


----------



## Voadam (May 6, 2008)

It is still among the short hours of darkness before the first rising of a sun upon the new day. The hooting sounds of an owl can be heard in the distance.


----------



## Pyrex (May 6, 2008)

"We may as well get what rest as we can in the time remaining before dawn.  We'll have a busy day tracking those goblins."


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

Inamar looks up from her frowny inspection of Weylan's apparently unmarked arm and shrugs.

"I wonder where that owl is," she says, appropos of nothing, as she ventures back to where her bedroll lies and sits down.

"That old druid's badger makes me want a pet. What do you think, Weylan? Should I get a pet?"

She regards the warrior with her strange violet eyes. They don't quite glow, but always seem to reflect more light than is actually hitting them, like a cat's.


----------



## Voadam (May 6, 2008)

The party tries to go back to sleep, though thoughts linger on the small spectral assailant, its yellow sigil, and the meaning of its appearance and actions.

In the morning Weylan and Gravan still feel significantly off, but Rooth and NR4ZN seem to have thrown off the effects of whatever happened to them the night before.

Rooth guides the party as she tracks the goblin band's progress. Weylan again ranges ahead and to the sides with his uncanny speed while NR4ZN takes up point for the rest of the party followed by Gravan, Inamar, and then Syfer as rear guard, now sporting the goblin's dagger that Weylan lent him.

The day progresses returning some sense of normalcy as the sound of wind through the familiar types of trees, the scampering of chipmunks and squirrels, and the chirps of various birds are well known and even peaceful. Weylan's scouting even spooks up a family of deer that bound off deeper into the woods. 

About mid-day Rooth notes an area where the goblins and worgs seem to have made camp in a small clearing, she even is able to point out where they made a cooking fire.


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

(hee...didn't mean to slow the pace there. )

Inamar drifts into the now-deserted camp and scuffs at the ground. A sudden impulse grips her, and she concentrates for a moment to see if there are any of those strange auras about that tell her magic is in the area.

(scanning for residual magic auras)


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 7, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

Rooth studies the ground trying to make out how many hostiles shes looking for. 'Camp obviusly here'  she says to no one in particular pointing a finger to the ground in front of her, she starts looking for the tracks leaving the camp, and will follow them as she finds them. 'I think we getting close so stay 60 feet behind me. I want to se them before all our noise reaches them' Rooth will move as silently she can while tracking.


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2008)

Inamar concentrates but finds little that glows to her senses. There is the Gannu goblin's knife that Syfer now bears, the tattered green cloak that Weylan wears, her staff, the moon-marked bottles from the fallen goblins in the druid's home. She sees no new auras here.

Rooth moves carefully as she tracks, noting where a few wandered off into the bushes, and one side track where a number of goblins apparently wandered off as well before returning. She notes a few spatters that might be blood, forming a little trail this way. Investigating she finds a spot among some tall vine choked trees where it looks like a number congregated, the tracks are numerous and overlayered. While observing the ground she spots the ends of some vines that have been cut near a spot where more blood fell. Glancing up a creak in the trees draws her attention and she sees dangling from high above a goblin, its head lolling at an angle hanging from the looped vine that holds it suspended in the air. It looks like one of its arms is bloody.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 7, 2008)

Rooth snifs the air and waits for the others to catch up with her 'anyone knows what type of vine that is?' 'might bee on of those bad vines...' If the vine is a normal one, Rooth will climb up in the vine and scout in all direcctions and cut the dead goblin down.


----------



## Pyrex (May 7, 2008)

"Looks more to me like he had a disagreement with his fellows and they strung him up."


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2008)

*Inspector Tarzan Holmes*

Insects buzz around the dried blood on the ground.

Rooth inspects the vines and does not believe they are of the rapidly animate variety. She begins to climb the tree and gets closer to the dead goblin. It's cowled clothing is reminiscent of the shapes of the spectral figure that attacked during the night, though made of the hides of various animals and in various shades of brown. The goblin appears thoroughly dead, its orangeish skin beginning to gray, its tongue extended, face mottled, no breathing, and limbs looking stiff. The blood seems to have dripped from its right arm, stains can be seen that soaked through the long sleeve, plastering it to the corpse's arm. It bears a small stone knife at its belt, about as big as the white one Syfer now bears. 

The vine around its snapped neck was definitely tied. It looks like the vine was cut off at the bottom and up above where a branch makes a convenient work station. The cut vine portion was then used to fashion a noose of sorts that was knotted back into the hanging vine.


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 8, 2008)

So, how did he die?  calls Syfer, who is keeping an eye out for an ambush of any sort.


----------



## Brazeku (May 9, 2008)

"Perhaps a sacrifice?  That seems the kind of thing one of these little beasties would do.  Have you ever had to clean up after a Goblin?  They're, ah, always leaving things like this behind.  And they trample the ferns." Gravan looks about cautiously.   "There are very likely more around here, too.  We should be prepared." .


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2008)

"They hanged him," Inamar says gravely, peering up. "I wonder why. Maybe he insulted the leader..."

"We should cut him down, don't you think?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 10, 2008)

Rooth snaps the vine letting the gobling fall


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2008)

Crack. Fssh-whoomp! The goblin body falls to the ground, providing those down there a better look. The blood soaking through its sleeve and the snapped neck seem to be the only wounds on it. There is a little blood spilled over the top of its leather knife sheath, Gravan notices.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

Inamar backpedals away from the dead goblin, face all squinched up in disgust.

"Ew ew ew ew...it smells AWFUL," she complains. "Can we go now? Which way?"


----------



## Pyrex (May 13, 2008)

Weylan shakes his head, "Looks like they're doing our job for us..."


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 14, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

Rooth keeps tracking the goblins... 'stay behind again people' she starts moving as fast she can without making to much noise.


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2008)

Rooth tracks the goblin's path back to the camp, as she goes her eyes spot something new at the first of the blood spatters. A small piece of wood she originally overlooked, visible from her different angle as she returns this way, it appears to have been used for whittling. It looks like a symbol carved into the side of the stick. A line with a looped end, a diagonal slash across it. A quick glance at the scene and Rooth concludes the stick was tossed here near where the dried blood spatters start. Rooth remembers the symbol from her dreams. 

Rooth soon finds the path the goblin party headed out, heading deeper into he forest.


----------



## Brazeku (May 17, 2008)

"We should, ah, proceed carefully.  I think foul magic is afoot here.  I, ah, believe they sacrificed this one to deliberately slow the progress of pursuers."

Gravan shakes his head to clear some of the fog away and peers deep into the forest.   "Rooth, ah, is this the path?  We should put the most combat ready first.  They're probably expecting us,"


----------



## Voidrazor (May 17, 2008)

After its long silence, it is a mild shock to hear NR4ZN's deep processed voice. Its tone is strange in a way that is hard to identify, sulky? "Again, I am willing to stand in lead of the regular marching order, lady Inamar. But given my serious malfunction during the last engagement, I also understand if you want me elsewhere."


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2008)

Inamar looks poleaxed. _How did I wind up in charge?_

"If you're not hurt, you can go first," she says slowly, trying to feel her way through unfamiliar territory.

"But if you're still damaged, you probably shouldn't."


----------



## Pyrex (May 19, 2008)

"We don't necessarily need to attack them yet.  We need to know where they're going."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 19, 2008)

"Circuit level and binary diagnostics have failed to reveal the source of the error after 19 repetitions. This is the first time I have encountered an error that could not be traced. It is possible that the malfunction was caused by the inherent nature of the creature/phenomenon we encountered. But further system degradation can not be ruled out. I am requesting your judgement as to how to proceed lady Inamar."


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2008)

NR4ZN again takes point for the main group at Inamar's direction as Rooth picks up the trail of the goblin troop and Weylan begins his ranging again. The trees rise higher as you go along, providing more of a canopy cover that blocks out direct sunlight. Vines become more prevalent, creeping up in dense mats to choke the dark massive trees. 
As you travel Weylan feels a bit more tired than he expected, a little sapped of energy. He is reminded of the mass on the back of his neck when he turns to look from side to side.

Hours pass and the party travels throughout the day. 

As evening draws near and you prepare for camp Rooth feels you have made progress and gained a little on the goblins. 

During their night watches Gravan and Rooth both note the coming of a storm.

In the morning the wind picks up and the sky becomes overcast with swift moving clouds. The rustle of the leaf-covered branches throughout the forest is loud and you can judge the relative speed of the wind from the rise and fall of the noise. The air tastes fresh and vibrant, it is invigorating.

As you begin your trek again rain begins to fall in scattered showers that can be heard hitting the canopy, but few drops make it through the leafy bowers. A few more hours on the goblin's trail and the rain starts to intensify, making it through the canopy. Rooth calls a halt at one point where a slashing curved blade mark is hacked into the trees at waist height. Rooth recognizes this as markings for the edge of goblin territory.

The rain is really pouring throughout the forest now and trees are swaying hugely. The occasional crack can be heard as a branch breaks off and crashes to the ground.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 20, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

'The goblin territory starts here' 'I know you are sort of or totaly in coman Itularde'... 'I therfore recomend stealth, to find out who many they are, and what kind of defenses they have' she looks up at the rain and storm. 'Would be a good time to do that, we get concealment from them, and im hoping they dont know we are comming' 'we have no evidence that they know of us. Arent they quite loud if they feel treathen?'


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2008)

"What?!" Inamar shouts over the ceaseless pounding roar of rain on an endless sea of leaves. Her normally fluffy violet hair is slack and dark against her head now, with her long bangs hanging almost down to her nose; giving her a 'wet rat' look. Fortunately it seems to be a fairly warm rain, as her clothes are definitely not suited for any kind of chill. The water doesn't seem to have any effect on the blue marks on her skin, although her agitation makes them move more quickly and jerkily.

"Loud?!"

She pauses then adds, "Did you say stealth?! I can barely hear MYSELF talk! Or even SEE through this! Can't we just find a cave or something?!"


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 22, 2008)

"It might be good to get out of the rain, especally with how some of the branches are falling" says Syfer, who's fur is now soaked flat,  "but I don't know how well goblins hear and smell, and the rain.."  he takes a look around "it'll cover us well"


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2008)

The temperature starts to drop and what felt like relatively warm rain allows the wind to whip away body heat faster.

Rooth is confident the party could press on, but it would be miserable. There are more heavily bowered areas off the trail that could provide some shelter, or the group could search for a cave to securely shelter in. Rooth and Gravan feel that the increasing rockiness apparent in parts of the terrain here indicate the area is suitable for such to possibly be about.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2008)

There is a flash as the world becomes illuminated brightly for a brief second. There is a pause with just the pounding rain for a few seconds then a tremendous BOOM of thunder crashes through the forest.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 26, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

Rooth will hide as good she can at a dry spot at the cave entrance and keep watch.


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2008)

(have we found a cave? I thought he was saying there might be one around, but we'd have to locate it first )

Inamar shrieks and latches onto Weylan's arm when the lightning strikes close, then doesn't let go. She shivers as the wind gets stronger, and the jungle heat is swept away by the chill of the storm.

"What are we going to do?" she wails...though in the fury of the elements, she's barely audible.


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2008)

Rooth begins the process of searching for shelter, while there is the bower created by certain arrangements of trees, she presses deeper into the rocky terrains looking for a cave that would not be susceptible to lightning strikes.

The party soon becomes wet and the wind carries away more body heat.

A heavy branch splinters and falls striking NR4ZN's broad frame, but his armored form shrugs off the impact.

The party becomes more bedraggled, but Rooth spots a shallow cave opening that looks like it could hold all but NR4ZN. Rooth believes there is even a nook where she could work on a fire with a little shelter from the wind.


----------



## Pyrex (May 27, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "What are we going to do?" she wails...though in the fury of the elements, she's barely audible.




"We get under cover before our luck runs out." Weylan shouts over the fury of the storm



			
				voadam said:
			
		

> The party becomes more bedraggled, but Rooth spots a shallow cave opening that looks like it could hold all but NR4ZN. Rooth believes there is even a nook where she could work on a fire with a little shelter from the wind.




Weylan pulls the cave opening, keeping an eye out for an outcropping to keep NR covered.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 28, 2008)

NR4ZN stations itself just outside the cave without comment. The robot faces outward, tirelessly scanning for threats. Rather than seeming bedraggled b the storm, the pounding rain slowly scours away the mud and dust that had coated it.


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2008)

Inamar scrambles desperately into the cave and huddles against a stone wall, knees up to her chest and arms wrapped around them, hugging herself.


----------



## Brazeku (May 30, 2008)

"Goodness, what an awful evening!" Gravan muses, almost absentmindedly.  I've not seen a storm so wretched since father Magnus sneezed when he was casting that control weather spell.  Ah, my drenched rags are no match for nature's fury!"  He turns his gaze outside, peering past the enormous machine man in an attempt to see when, or if, the storm will pass.


----------



## Voadam (May 30, 2008)

*Is it cold in here?*

The storm rages throughout the day, into the night, and thoughout the next day, the crash of thunder and snapping branches and occasionally whole trees makes the prospect of travelling onward daunting.

NR4ZN and Rooth remain vigilant, the giant metallic construct buffeted by the occasional branches and his visual sensor's obscured by the thick rain but he remains apparently unperturbed.

Weylan and Gravan beging to feel a little easier in their minds as time passes in this natural setting. Despite the violence of the storm it feels natural to this reality and starts to dispel the unease and dislocation that the spectral goblin's touch induced. Gravan still feels disturbed on a fundamental level, but the edge starts to come off.

Unfortunately Weylan and Inamar start to feel horribly chilled and weak. Their faces are flushed and a quick check reveals their flesh feels warm to the touch. They notice as they reach for water flasks and food that their hands shake a little.

ooc Weylan and Gravan heal up to 2 wis damage each.

Weylan suffers 2 dex and 3 con damage, Inamar suffers 1 dex and 1 con damage.


----------



## Brazeku (Jun 2, 2008)

"Oh my, look at you both!  You look terrible.  We can't go anywhere until this is, ah, dealt with.  I'll go and fetch some herbs to brew a nice, warm curative tea.  It tastes like the inside of a dead coyote but it's good for a fever!"

Gravan does his best to tend to their illness (Heal check is +7 due to wisdom loss, I believe) and then turns towards NR4ZN.

"Ah, my good metal lad?  Would you be a kind fellow and accompany me on an, er, herb gathering expedition?  We'll not travel far, probably.  ...Really I'm not all that sure how far we'll travel.  Anyway, we can also gather some berries, and I'll prepare a delightful repast!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2008)

Inamar, huddled as she is, gives Graven a look of miserable gratitude and coughs. The moving blue marks that crawl sluggishly in her skin flare with momentary light as she does.

"Thanks," she says weakly. "Didn't think it'd get -cold- in the jungle. It's always so hot..."

After a moment she lies down on her side, curled into a damp, coughing little ball.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 2, 2008)

Leaning against the cave wall Weylan grumbles to himself "First a tree growing out of my neck now I come down sick from being out in the rain?  Wonderful."

OOC:  When making further saves agains the disease, Weylan will spend a PP to activate his _Elan Resistance_ ability granting him a +4 to the save.  Just let me know when to spend the points.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2008)

Gravan is quickly able to gather some useful herbs after observing Inamar and Weylan's condition. These are to be steeped into a hot tea to be ingested.

[sblock]You diagnose their conditions as the onset of filth fever after its initial incubation period. You can treat the underlying disease in each (~10 minutes but needs to be done twice over two days each) and the symptoms (doubling ability damage healing from 1/day or 2/full rest day to 2 and 4/day respectively). One day of full rest under your care should get Weylan back to full recovery. Pressing on would mean he would still be suffering some symptoms (ability damage).[/sblock]


----------



## Brazeku (Jun 4, 2008)

"I think that we should stay put for a while, er, at least until this illness passes.  It'll take about a day, maybe two if I feed you the wrong berries.  We should at least wait until I have some tea for you.  No sense fighting through the jungle while you're ill!" Gravan sets about preparing the herbal tea, humming cheerfully to himself.

Gravan's thoughts turn inward.   _Hmm, Tuor always said something about bedside manners, how they made people, ah, recover more quickly.  What should I say?  I need to think of something._

Once the tea is prepared, Gravan approaches his charges with a steaming kettle.   "Ah, here you go.  Um.  Well drink up, you probably... won't die?"

Gravan smiles and nods at a job well done.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2008)

Taking the day to rest under Gravan's competent but not entirely reassuring care seems to do the trick.

Both Inamar and Weylan's fevers break and given another night's rest they have fully recovered from the effects. Gravan feels back in his right mind again as well. With the return of daylight and calm air the air turns warm and humid again.

During the day there are only a few periods of rain as lesser storms seem to move through the area and only one of them brings occasional thunder and lightning.

One of the lightning bolts does crash near to the party though, striking a tree that crashes within feet of NR4ZN.

NR4ZN [sblock]The bolt was close enough to set off electromagnetic sensors and for a warning diagnostic to report that normal insulation and electricity conductive rerouting systems are currently partially compromised, some systems would be at risk from direct exposure to external electrical current.[/sblock]

The storm has done a number on the woods. There are branches that broke off and crashed to the ground, occasional whole trees that were too rigid and snapped midway up the trunk, and some where the soil was loose and the trees toppled from the base exposing numerous roots and large amounts of soil. Sunlight pierces in among some new holes in the canopy and dapples on the moisture covered leaves.

The morning of the day after the full rest Rooth makes her way back to finding the trail of the goblins, the rains washed away tracks and she does not expect to see signs of their passing until the party comes upon an encampment of theirs. Also with fallen trees and debris the course of the trail is sometimes obscured and requires some ranging to pick it up again after blocked points and some awkward maneuvering to scramble over downed trunks.

Eventually the party does come upon what Rooth identifies as the goblins' encampment, places where a fire pit was excavated, wild strawberry plants that Rooth notes should have been bearing fruit are picked clean, and there is a little clearing space. A great tree is split by lightning and parts of it lie facing two different directions. At the base of the tree the bark is  scorched and burned black and there is the chewed on but definitely burned corpse of a large wolf creature. 

Looking around it appears lightning struck near here relatively closely multiple times.

Rooth also notes large numbers of odd tracks seeming to originate from here. Not worg, rat, or goblin, but some sort of large insectoid tracks. Odder yet Rooth finds two sets where the size of the marks seem to grow from tiny to increasingly large as if the creatures grew as they walked.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 6, 2008)

Rooth frowns and looks worried as she explain the findings to the others 'has there been some sort of summoning here?' she asks out loud to no one in paticular.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2008)

A little subdued from her sickness, though feeling much better, Inamar marvels as the group walks at the sheer power of the storm. The wind and rain, and the lightning! Shattering trees bigger around than she was! The thought of it was both scary and yet delightful...would she ever be able to grasp power like that? Once, the question would have been ludicrous. Now she looked at the markings crawling over her hands and arms...and wondered.

At the campsite she eyes the worg-chewed tree with some trepidation, but at Rooth's question she concentrates...trying to see what was behind the air here, if there were any traces of magic still drifting like smoke after a fire.

(Detecting Magic to see if there's a residual aura)


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> A little subdued from her sickness, though feeling much better, Inamar marvels as the group walks at the sheer power of the storm. The wind and rain, and the lightning! Shattering trees bigger around than she was! The thought of it was both scary and yet delightful...would she ever be able to grasp power like that? Once, the question would have been ludicrous. Now she looked at the markings crawling over her hands and arms...and wondered.
> 
> At the campsite she eyes the worg-chewed tree with some trepidation, but at Rooth's question she concentrates...trying to see what was behind the air here, if there were any traces of magic still drifting like smoke after a fire.
> 
> (Detecting Magic to see if there's a residual aura)




Inamar's eyes flash with a blue light as she concentrates and a second sight comes upon her. Vague shadows appear before her eyes, almost after images compared with the solid illuminations of her staff, the Gannu's knife, and the druid's cloak that Weylan now wears. These afterimages seem most concentrated over the corpse of the worg.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2008)

Curiously, Inamar goes over to the dead wolfish body and hunkers down.

"There's a sort of...magic in the air here... Around the body."

She looks back at Rooth.

"Maybe they used magic to kill it. Or did something to the little...bugs and things that get into dead bodies?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2008)

Looking closer Inamar can see that the worg was not just burned, there is a big slash across its throat.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2008)

"Or," Inamar goes on, gathering steam. "MAYBE...they -sacrificed- it!"

She points triumphantly at the beast's slit throat.

"And raised unholy DEMONS! Demons that feast on blood! Ugly and horrible, to drive anyone mad who sees them!"

She pauses at that and adds, "Except the goblins, of course."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Rooth looks at Inamar and the very dramatic behaiviour shaking her head. 'If we had moved into them on the start of the storm we migh have been able to stop this.... un-natural act'


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 10, 2008)

Feeling better after a day of rest, Weylan takes a look around the abandoned encampment.

"It seems odd that lightning would strike so many times so closely.  I wonder if instead of a sacrifice, the goblins got in a fight here.  Perhaps with another of the local druids?" Weylan asks with a questioning glance towards Gravan.


----------



## Brazeku (Jun 12, 2008)

"It could be, although I sincerely hope not.  Calling weather this, um, severe down is no good for the forest or anything in it.  Ah!  I mean, look at these trees!" Gravan scuds around on the ground, straightening any bent saplings and righting uprooted bushes or small trees.

"Poor little plants.  Poor big tree!  No one I know would ever destroy a tree like this.  They're like brothers to us.  And much more agreeable than a regular brother!  Some of the worst, ah, quarrels I've ever seen were between two brothers at the monastery.  it was all fun and games until one of them tricked the other into eating a deathcap.  The mood turned a little sour when he had to be reincarnated as a troglodyte.  Try sharing a room with that!  ...But I digress."

[sblock]Gravan is going to try a knowledge nature (+9) to see if this could possibly be natural, and if not he'll cast detect magic.  Does Gravan know of any other druidic orders in the region?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2008)

"Well..." Inamar says uncertainly. "The only magic I see is here by the wolf. So I don't know. I suppose if there was a spell cast on the clouds, that would be too high for me to tell..."

She shrugs.

"It's interesting and all, but does it really matter? We still have to follow them, no matter what."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2008)

*Gravan knowledge*



			
				Brazeku said:
			
		

> [sblock]Gravan is going to try a knowledge nature (+9) to see if this could possibly be natural, and if not he'll cast detect magic.  Does Gravan know of any other druidic orders in the region?[/sblock]





[sblock]Absolutely could have been natural, powerful storms are not unknown in Wildwood, though this was a particularly strong one.

Supposedly there is only one order of druids throughout the world, but in effect local circles are autonomous units and can conflict.

The local circle includes Tuor Felagund (the treant) Zallon (a dover druid), a swamp hag of some sort, a fey or elf of some sort, and one other Tuor has not told you anything about. Each of the Circle members may be alone or the head of a number of other druids. For instance Tuor is your patron. You have not heard that there are any druids among the goblins. The hag's swamp desmesne is closest to these parts of the goblin lands with the great river feeding into her marshes and bogs.

Druids can also go wandering or take on a solo hermitage or guardianship such as the Bloodthorne Guardian did. He was in contact with the Circle, but not anyone directly outside of the Circle until his lands were invaded and the Eye of Night stolen from his caretaking.

You are not aware of any other Circles or local hermit druids however, though you are sure Tuor knows of nonlocal Circles and has business with them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Brazeku (Jun 17, 2008)

Gravan furrows his brow as he cleans up the carnage.  He speaks while he works.

"This looks like it could well have been just a regular old storm.  At most, I'd guess that some, ah, magic could've been used to call down the bolts.  As for this wolf... well maybe a few scavengers were here, at the carrion?  Hmm.  Inamar, you're probably right, we should move on.  ...Now that I've finished fixing these poor trees."

"Although these tracks, I don't know what on earth they are."


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 17, 2008)

Weylan nods "Onward it is then."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 18, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

Rooth snifs the air takes another good look aorund the dead wolf to me sure she didnt miss anything. 'We better start following them'.

Rooth starts moving after the tracks as fast she can while beeing alert, she snifs the air now and then taking breaths of humid air, her ears pointing forward catching sounds of birds. Her eyes moving from left to right spoting small animals on the way.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2008)

The party heads out, the evidence of the force of the storm is abundant with downed trees and branches. The earth is damp and tracks show up more easily, goblin, warg, rat, and other.

After a few hours of travelling Rooth notes a split in the trail with markings heading down both trails. A smaller band of wargs and goblins seems to have split off down the left hand trail while the main band continues on the right.

The left hand band will probably move swifter than the main group.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2008)

Inamar looks one way, then the other, then looks at Rooth.

"Which way?" she asks. "I don't think we should split up..."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 22, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Inamar looks one way, then the other, then looks at Rooth.
> 
> "Which way?" she asks. "I don't think we should split up..."



 'Left small fast group' 'right bigger slower group'
 'If we are out to kill them' Rooth lifts a eyebrown at them all 'we should pick up the speed and attack the smaller group fast and quick' 'then backtrack to follow the bigger and take them out with less bull headed tactics'


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 23, 2008)

"I think it's more important we find their encampment than it is to wipe out every last one of them.  The question is, which group is heading home?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with Rooth says Syfer after a few seconds, the first thing he's said in quite some time take out both groups, that way we won't have to worry about more goblins when we find their camp.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2008)

"So...left first?" Inamar prods, swaying theatrically to and fro as she tentatively starts down that path. "Also...maybe we should consider not killing one and seeing if we can get it to talk?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "So...left first?" Inamar prods, swaying theatrically to and fro as she tentatively starts down that path. "Also...maybe we should consider not killing one and seeing if we can get it to talk?"




Rooth passes Inamar by some feet and nods at the comment about not slaying them all.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2008)

"We should certainly capture one if we can."


----------



## Brazeku (Jun 29, 2008)

"Left path... right path.  A smaller group is easier to deal with.  Ah, and it's less likely that one can escape and flee to their camp.  We should certainly capture one, or more than one.  Plus, the quicker group is likely going to warn of pursuit.  Perhaps we should, erm, make haste."

Gravan shifts into his wild form.
"Well then.  Left path.  Shall we away?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 30, 2008)

After more than a day of standing and following mutely, NR4ZN's voice rumbles to life. "With your approval Lady Inamar, I will use non-lethal measures only." With that, The robot turns towards the path on the left, standing just a fraction of an inch taller.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2008)

"Uh...okay," Inamar agrees, a little taken aback by NR4Z's sudden speech. After the initial surprise clears though she walks alongside the large robot, occasionally glancing up at it's 'head-equivalent-.

"Are you feeling better now?"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 4, 2008)

The party takes the left path after the swifter but smaller worg splinter group and heads down the trail. Weylan ranging, Rooth occasionally verifying that tracks continue on the path, then NR4ZN acting as point for the main party's travel formation.

Devastation from the storm is evident as the party eventually comes across two downed large trees, one lying diagonally across another, both blocking the trail and forcing either circumnavigating through dozens of yards of heavy brush on either side of the trail or precariously climbing over the downed trunks with the branches making this awkward.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 4, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

Rooth climbs the nearest three looking around spotting for the goblin group


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2008)

As Rooth starts climbing, Inamar calls up after her, "Hey, if you have any rope or something, drop it down here as you go. It'll make it a lot easier on the rest of us."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 4, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> As Rooth starts climbing, Inamar calls up after him, "Hey, if you have any rope or something, drop it down here as you go. It'll make it a lot easier on the rest of us."




'Just a little climb to take a peek Inamar' she yawns to him giving him a dont worry about me look 'with some luck their just donw the bend'


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 4, 2008)

"I am as close to fully functional as I have ever been since the crash Lady Inamar."

As they approach the fallen trees, NR4ZN stays just behind Rooth. "Caution! This may be an ambush."


----------



## Brazeku (Jul 7, 2008)

Gravan glances upward at Rooth, whose skilled climbing can't be matched, even in wild form.  He stays silent, wary of alerting any foes who may lurk in ambush on the other side of the fallen trees.
_I think, if push comes to shove, that I'll take the long way._


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2008)

The mature trees in this part of the forest stand 50 to 60 feet high. Rooth approaches the fallen trees that lie across the path, hops onto the downed trunk of one and then onto the nearest stout tree trunk and begins shimmieing her way up the thick trunk of a taller tree that survived the storm. Moving from branch to branch as she can she must still hug the trunk with both hands and clamp on her legs at some points. She glances further down the track as she goes but does not immediately spot any ambushers down there and it looks clear from her immediate view but she knows the higher she climbs the farther she will be able to see.

However, at about 35' feet up as her hand pulls on a leafy branch above her it exposes the black striped red fur of a large fanged multilimbed creature looming above. Gravan, watching quietly from below also immediately spots it.

Initiative!
Rooth
Gravan
Red
Weylan
Syfer
NR4ZN
Inamar


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 7, 2008)

~waits for the monster~


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 7, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

Rooth squeeks a small cry and tries to get back safe to the ground as fast she can. 

ooc: Initiative (1d20+3=6)
Shifts into her lycantropic form. Double moves until she get down.
AC:21


----------



## Brazeku (Jul 8, 2008)

"Agh!  Spider!" Gravan shouts as Rooth scrambles back to land.  He takes a step back, and shifts into human form.  Then he casts entangle, careful not to catch rooth in its radius, but encompassing as much area around the creature as possible, including part of the ground if possible, so if it drops into the bushes it will be entangled as well.
"Take some potshots.  These things are gross."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2008)

"Spider? Where?"

Inamar shades her eyes and searches the spot Rooth just tried to escape from.

Init: 11
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1653539/


----------



## Voadam (Jul 8, 2008)

Rooth squeeks a small cry and tries to get back safe to the ground as fast she can. Rooth begins to scamper down the trunk hurriedly moving from 35' down to 25' up. Her skin hardens and she looks pronouncedly more bestial as she activates the lycanthropic blood in her veins.

Gravan turns back to his human form to be able to speak and shouts out a warning about spiders and begins to invoke a druidic mystery thrusting his arm up towards the tree and clenching his hand into a fist. The upper branches of the tree start to twist and writhe around the creature. The area Rooth is climbing on seems unaffected but the back of the tree and ground cover behind the tree starts to writhe as well.

Gravan's cry allows an easy spotting of the red furred creature for the rest of the party on the ground. Large fangs and claws on four legs are evident as it scrambles. To Gravan's dismay the black striped beast seems superbly adapted to maneuvering dextrously in the heavy growth of magical plants and scrambles swiftly out of the confining grasp of the branches to snap at Rooth with its large white teeth that draw blood. It maneuvers on four limbs with clawed feet that turn inward like a sloth's and also uses its powerful looking long prehensile tale in its movement. It bites and continues down the trunk a little to wait below her at about 15' high up on the tree.

Rooth takes 4-2= 2 damage from the bite.

Initiative:
Weylan
Syfer
NR4ZN
Inamar 
Rooth
Gravan
Red


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 8, 2008)

Suprised by the sudden appearance of the spider-sloth-thing, Weylan quickly manifests his mindblade then hurls it at the creature.

(+4 to hit, 1d6+2 damage)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfazed by the turn of events, NR4ZN reaches behind itself as a large compartment opens to meet its hand. The warzoder retrieves a great and terrible chain. "Lethal countermeasures initiated." 

The middle links are the size of a human fist, but they grow larger, over two feet wide and wickedly spiked at the ends. Taking a half step forward, it spins the chain up to speed vertically. Then the robot jumps nearly three feet straight up as it arcs the chain up and over the furred creature. The vicious chain end then descends, shortly after its apex, but aided by NR4ZN's considerable mass, upon the red and black beast.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 9, 2008)

Upon the first sounds of an attack, Syfer is ready, whipping out his tigerclaw and approaching the felled trees. What is that thing? he asks as he hurrys forward.


OOC: July 13 I'm leaving for a week of vacation, syfer will follow the group and attack whats needs to be


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2008)

Inamar gasps in startled fear as the creature emerges, and she flings a hand out. Eldritch power crackles up her arm and sizzles through the air towards it!

(Invis castle is being mean. Feel free to roll for me if you see this before I can edit it in. Attack bonus is +4...+5 if it's within PBS range. 1d6 damage)


----------



## Voadam (Jul 11, 2008)

Suprised by the sudden appearance of the spider-sloth-thing, Weylan quickly manifests his mindblade then hurls it at the creature. His haste however causes a rare mistake and he throws the blade into the downed tree beside him, exploding into psychic energy harmlessly against its wet bark.

Upon the first sounds of an attack, Syfer is ready, whipping out his tigerclaw and approaching the felled trees. What is that thing? he asks as he hurrys forward and leaps upon the downed trunk, ready to spring upon the creature should it come lower.

Unfazed by the turn of events, NR4ZN reaches behind itself as a large compartment opens to meet its hand. The warzoder retrieves a great and terrible chain. "Lethal countermeasures initiated." 

The middle links are the size of a human fist, but they grow larger, over two feet wide and wickedly spiked at the ends. Taking a half step forward, it spins the chain up to speed vertically. Then the robot jumps nearly three feet straight up as it arcs the chain up and over the furred creature. The vicious chain end then descends, shortly after its apex, but aided by NR4ZN's considerable mass, upon the trunk of the tree where the red and black beast was a moment before. The creature dodges as swiftly on the tree among its branches as Weylan does unhindered on the ground when fighting.

Inamar gasps in startled fear as the creature emerges, and she flings a hand out. Eldritch power crackles up her arm and sizzles through the air striking the beast and eliciting a howl of pain!

Initiative:

Rooth
Gravan
Red 
Weylan
Syfer
NR4ZN
Inamar


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 12, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

_*Down fast!*_

Rooth looks at the spider watching what or who has its attention.


ooc for all:[sblock] If the spider is not attacking her, she will get to a stable branch and use her Composite Longbow 1d8 - Attack (missile): +5 
If the spider is attacking her she will trie to reach ground as fast as possible screaming: 'Distract it from me!!!' [/sblock]


----------



## Brazeku (Jul 13, 2008)

"What the..." Gravan's face scrunches up as he regards the creature.  "Well... ah, not a spider."

Gravan transforms back into his wild form and tosses a rock above the creature, hoping to drive it down to where it can be fought on the ground.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 15, 2008)

red-furred creature


----------



## Voadam (Jul 15, 2008)

Rooth looks at the creature watching what or who has its attention. Seeing as it is crouched ready to spring upon her after having drawn first blood with its fangs she tries to reach ground as fast as possible screaming: 'Distract it from me!!!' . Unfortunately in her haste her grip slips and she plummets falls! The creature lunges again for her and its fangs slash through her armor on her flailing shin but her shifted skin is thick enough to prevent the teeth from tearing her again with such a glancing snap of the thing's jaws. She tries to roll with the fall but is buffeted by a couple branches on her way down and WHUMP lands painfully with the wind knocked out of her.

"What the..." Gravan's face scrunches up as he regards the creature.  "Well... ah, not a spider."

Gravan transforms back into his wild form and tosses a rock above the creature, hoping to drive it down to where it can be fought on the ground.[/QUOTE]

The creature snarls and chases the fallen Rooth who lies relatively helpless on the ground with the wind knocked out of her from the painful fall. NR4ZN lashes again with his chain but the creature is too swift and evades the heavy metal links.

Syfer springs however and catches the beast with a rake of his bag nakh drawing a yowl of protest from the red-furred creature.

The beast darts down and lands another bite upon Rooth, drawing more blood, though again her active lycanthropic heritage helps.

Initiative:
Weylan
NR4ZN
Inamar
Rooth
Gravan
Syfer
Red Vore

Rooth is prone and took 14 total damage this round.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2008)

(OOC - Hee, did I miss a turn?Sorry if I did...Enworld 2 seems as slow as Enworld 1 sometimes, and it's really annoying.   )

When Rooth falls, Inamar yelps, "Oh no!" She dashes to the shifter's side and reaches out to put her palm against her shoulder. There is a white sizzle of light where their skins meet, and a loud, if muffled, CRACK noise. Life giving energy rams through Rooth!

(Cure light wounds! For...uh...a big 5 damage healed.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1663291/ That includes the +1 from the staff)


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 15, 2008)

Seeing Inamar tend to Rooth, Weylan moves towards the bottom of the tree and tries again, manifesting and throwing another mindblade at the creature.

(+4 to hit, 1d6+2 damage)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 15, 2008)

NR4ZN switches to spinning its chain horizontaly. With great sweeps of the heavy metal weapon, the robot attempts to knock the felinoid beast back and interpose its armored frame between the creature and Rooth.

[sblock=OOC]I just noticed that I hadn't updated NR4ZN's attack bonus for the new level. It should be +7 (+6 Str +2 BAB -1 Size)[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 15, 2008)

Rooth stands up and tries to move away from the beast


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2008)

Seeing Inamar tend to Rooth, Weylan moves towards the bottom of the tree and tries again, manifesting and throwing another mindblade at the creature. The blade impacts next to the creature on the tree then dissipates.

NR4ZN switches to spinning its chain horizontaly. With great sweeps of the heavy metal weapon, the robot attempts to knock the felinoid beast back and interpose its armored frame between the creature and Rooth. The chain smacks into the tree as the creature scrabbles along the trunk out of harms way, moving with a surety that is suggestive of an oversized squirrel. As the large construct moves he does place himself over Rooth but his movement exposes himself to the creature's instinctive predator response and it clamps jaws down on the metallic arm partially denting in the warzoder's dermal plating and causing a spark.

As it withdraws its fangs it spits and hacks, apparently not caring for the taste of zoder armor.

When Rooth falls, Inamar yelps, "Oh no!" She dashes to the shifter's side and reaches out to put her palm against her shoulder. There is a white sizzle of light where their skins meet, and a loud, if muffled, CRACK noise. Life giving energy rams through Rooth!

Rooth stands up and shielded by the zoder stumbles away from the beast. 

Initiative:
Gravan
Syfer
Red Vore
Weylan
NR4ZN
Inamar
Rooth

Rooth healed 5 and NR4ZN took 4 damage (after DR).


----------



## Brazeku (Jul 18, 2008)

Gravan moves towards the creature, flanks if possible, and tries to take a bite.

[sblock=ooc]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1667317/[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2008)

Gravan moves towards the creature and flanks with Syfer. In his plant form he lunges forward with surprising speed and clamps his toothy maw upon the creature, catching its fur but not breaking the skin. 

Syfer lunges but catches his bagh nak on a branch of the tree and his blow does not come close to connecting.

The creature snaps its jaws onto Gravan's woody form and painfully tears off some of his bark in a spray of sap. briefly holding onto the tree with its hind legs and its long tail wrapped around a branch it lashes out with its front claws as well. One claw rakes ineffectually at the air while another gouges Gravan's bark but not penetrating it. The creature then gets its paws back on the tree and ascends five feet higher on its trunk.

Initiative:
Weylan
NR4ZN
Inamar
Rooth
Gravan
Syfer
Red Vore

Gravan takes seven damage.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 21, 2008)

Seeing the creature climb back out of melee reach, Weylan manifests and throws another mindblade.

"Slippery isn't he?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 21, 2008)

NR4ZN swings again, this time aiming to sweep the creatures legs off of the tree rather than trying to connect with the creatures body mass.

(OOC: trip attack)


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2008)

Seeing the creature climb back out of melee reach, Weylan manifests and throws another mindblade. Again the psychic blade spectacularly smashes harmlessly into the trunk of the tree.

"Slippery isn't he?" Weylan remarks.

NR4ZN swings again, this time aiming to sweep the creatures legs off of the tree rather than trying to connect with the creatures body mass. Unfortunately the chain becomes entangled in a branch before it comes close to the beast.

Initiative:
Inamar
Rooth
Gravan
Syfer
Red Vore
Weylan
NR4ZN

Gravan takes seven damage.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 21, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

Rooth aims and Fires a arrow (1d20+5=14) with her Composite longbow.


----------



## Brazeku (Jul 23, 2008)

When Gravan's turn rolls around:

Gravan thinks hard.  _This is obviously some kind of... dire lemur.  What is the dire lemur's natural enemy?  Think, Gravan think!  It is... it is the dire fossa!  Yes!  They're eternally locked into a struggle for jungle dominance!  I must become like the fossa!_

Gravan tries to keep the creature distracted by making 'fossa-like movements', staying just out of melee range so the creature is still easy to hit with ranged attacks.  (He uses a full defense action, bringing his AC to 31.)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm back from vacation now.

On Syfers turn:

Keeping an eye on the creature, Syfer climbs his way up to an even level with it. 
[sblock=ooc](whats the Red Vore's current height?)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2008)

Flush with her success in targeting the wily beast, Inamar flings another iridescent blast of arcane energy at it!

(feel free to roll for me...+5 to hit and 1d6+1 damage, assuming it's Point Blank)


----------



## Voadam (Jul 28, 2008)

Flush with her success in targeting the wily beast, Inamar flings another iridescent blast of arcane energy at it! Her aim is off however and the blast explodes into a branch spectacularly.

Rooth aims and Fires an arrow with her Composite longbow. The creature snarls and dodges as the arrow hisses through the air to lodge into the trunk of the tree where the beast was moments before. 

Gravan thinks hard.  _This is obviously some kind of... dire lemur.  What is the dire lemur's natural enemy?  Think, Gravan think!  It is... it is the dire fossa!  Yes!  They're eternally locked into a struggle for jungle dominance!  I must become like the fossa!_

Gravan tries to keep the creature distracted by making 'fossa-like movements', staying just out of melee range so the creature is still easy to hit with ranged attacks. 

Keeping an eye on the creature, Syfer climbs his way up to an even level with it, lifting himself 10' up into the branches. 

The creature angles around the trunk dodging NR4ZN's whirling chain attack to snarl at Syfer and savage his arm with a bite before agilely climbing another 10' up the trunk and partially around the other side gaining more cover from the branches.


Syfer is 10' up, takes 7 damage. The vore is up 20' now 

Initiative:

Weylan
NR4ZN
Inamar
Rooth
Gravan
Syfer
Red Vore


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 29, 2008)

"Lady Inamar, my Lords, perhaps we should just leave. There is nothing to be gained in fighting this beast". NR4ZN delays in taking action, ready to cover a retreat or attempt another attack.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 29, 2008)

Growing frustrated at his continued failure to hit the creature, Weylan tries one more time; manifesting and throwing his mindblade.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2008)

Growing frustrated at his continued failure to hit the creature, Weylan tries one more time; manifesting and throwing his mindblade. His aim is much better but the swiftly ascending creature evades the mindblade yet again.

NR4ZN pauses. "Lady Inamar, my Lords, perhaps we should just leave. There is nothing to be gained in fighting this beast". 

Initiative:

Inamar
NR4ZN (delaying)
Rooth
Gravan
Syfer
Red Vore 
Weylan


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 29, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

Rooth fires another arrow.

ooc: [sblock]Invisible castel is broken. please roll for me [/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 4, 2008)

Weylan shrugs, "I'm willing to let it go if it's willing to let us."

Weylan manifests another mindblade, but holds off on attacking just yet.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2008)

Rooth fires another arrow. The shaft thunks into the tree and the creature scrambles up higher. Under the onslaught of attacks it seems to be withdrawing up higher into the tree.


Weylan shrugs, "I'm willing to let it go if it's willing to let us."

Weylan manifests another mindblade, but holds off on attacking just yet

Syfer is 10' below the creature on the tree's trunk. It is an easy climb but the beast is obviously in its element up here.

Initiative:

Gravan
Syfer
Red Vore 
Weylan (delaying)
Inamar
NR4ZN (delaying)
Rooth


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 5, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

Rooth snarls trough her troath "Syfer, let it be" and put her bow back on her back. "lets find those goblins' 'easier to kill' she says with a twisted smile on her shifted face.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2008)

Inamar scowls, but nods.

"Fine...fine. If it leaves us alone, we'll leave it alone. Stupid...tree rat."

She sends another blast up, aiming not at the creature, but at the tree right under it, trying to scare it further away.

"Get out of here, tree rat!"

She backs away then, slowly, with her hand still out and ready to keep blasting.

"Lets go. I'll heal you guys when we get some distance. I don't want it dropping on us again."


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 5, 2008)

Still facing the furred creature, NR4ZN moves to the fallen tree at a spot on the opposite side of the path from the beast. "I can help boost my lords and ladies over the tree."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2008)

The creature scrambles back up into the leafy shelter of the tree's upper branches, driven off by the party's assaults. Observing the tree knowing the creature is up there you realize the foliage is thick enough that it might conceal a nest of some sort. Or perhaps it is merely a convenient concealed place for the creature to observe possible prey that make their way over the choke point of the downed trees across the path.

With bow, mindblade, and eldritch bolt at the ready you cover each other as you make your way over or around the barrier, NR4ZN's large frame enabling him to offer steadying aid to make the transition easier.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2008)

Once they're clear of the fallen tree, and seem out of the tree-beast's territory, Inamar says, "Okay, lemme see who's hurt...I'll see if I can fix you up."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 11, 2008)

'Im fine, just some scratches' Rooth looks down the trail and starts tracking again


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2008)

Moving down a little ways you pause a bit to catch your breath and gain a second wind. Luckily the fall and bites from the creature were not too serious and you are all soon good to go again.

Gravan [sblock] Upon further consideration of the beast now that you have time to think on it, its appearance, actions, and the ease with which it maneuvered among the entangling vines of your spell you do not think it is a dire lemur. You think it is called a vore, a carnivorous mammal loosely related to the sloth family but superbly adapted to high speed arboreal maneuverings and rapid ambushes. They normally ambush lone prey at forested choke points where their speed in difficult terrain gives them an advantage, but they are also known to defend their hidden tree nests if a creature gets too close to them.[/sblock]

Ooc reserve points for healing are sufficient to get everybody to full.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 13, 2008)

Weylan resumes scouting, following the trail of the goblins.


----------



## Brazeku (Aug 17, 2008)

[sblock]OOC: I've been having trouble actually making posts.  I hope this message actually comes through![/sblock]

Gravan looks back at where the creature was, pensively.  "Hmm, you know my lemur judgment may have been hasty. I've been known to call lemur on many creatures... once it got me in a spot of trouble with some particularly hairy halflings." A pained and almost frightened expression comes across Gravan's features and he rubs a spot on the side of his head.

"But that animal - Perhaps it was actually a Vore!  I haven't seen one of those outside of the dusty old encyclopedia druidica that we kept around the monastery.  If I, ah, recall correctly, odds are we had probably disturbed its tree nest."

[sblock]I'm not sure how reserve points work, but Gravan will heal everyone as necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2008)

"Whatever," Inamar declares dismissively. "It was a nasty beast, and now we don't have to worry about it." The blue runes curl and twist over her skin as she scowls impatiently.

"Shouldn't we be catching up to them? Seems like we can't be too far behind..."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2008)

The party presses on, Rooth tracking and Weylan scouting ahead. The vore as Gravan names it does not pursue, seemingly content that none continue up into the tree it was lairing in.

The day passes as you head down this smaller side track occasionally traversing small debris brush on the trail and patches of squishy mud which reveal tracks consistent with the large wolf-like worg mounts favored by goblins.

It is approaching evening when Rooth finds evidence of a tussle, broken branches, torn up mud, and crisscrossing tracks. Blood spilled onto the ground in places and drag marks lead further down the path.

Weylan and Rooth both catch the scent of a wood fire and some roasted meat as the wind shifts.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 21, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

Rooth determines the direction from where the firecamp smell comes from and whispers to the others 'camp fire ahead' pointing in the right direction 'be quiet'


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2008)

Scanning the ground quickly here the campfire is in the direction of the drag marks.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 23, 2008)

"Well, what are we waiting for?" wispers Syfer impatiently "Kill all but one cause we need to interrogate one, right." and he draws his tiger claws.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 23, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger*

Rooth glances back on the others giving them a wicked smile 'lets go and crush them'


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2008)

Inamar takes a deep breath and nods.

"All right, sounds good." Then she adds curiously, "I wonder what they were dragging. I guess they went hunting or something. Maybe there'll be some left for us."

She follows the others, using the druid's staff as a walking stick through the thick underbrush.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 26, 2008)

The party draws weapons and creeps forward, NR4ZN staying in the middle of the path makes less noise than he would knocking down trees in the underbrush, but he is not what you would call stealthy.

Luckily the noise does not seem to be noticed by the heavily shaded encampment. The spot seems to have been picked for an area where the canopy from the trees is intact and blocks a lot of the direct sunlight.

Rooth and Weylan note a pair of orange-skinned goblins up and about tending a piece of spitted meat over a campfire. A hide lean-to provides more shade for what looks like a heavily wounded large wolf-like worg and its goblin rider as well as another 2 worgs, all sleeping. Some torn carcass lies on the other side of the campfire.

The party's presence seems to have been unobserved so far.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 27, 2008)

(OOC: Assuming they are within surprise round charge range, I'll take the action below)

After actually managing to be relatively stealthy, NR4ZN's thunderous charge is jarring. But the robot's huge strides cross the intervening distance to the lean-to in a moment. It swings its spiked chain from nearly 20' away with immense force, causing servos to whine. But the blow is aimed at a goblin's shoulder, using a blunt side of the weapon.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2008)

*Surprise!*

Surprise round

Initiative
18 Syfer
16 NR4ZN
14 Inamar
13 Gravan
4 Rooth
3 Weylan

Surprised goblins and worgs
18 Goblin 1 2
15 Goblin 3
7 Worgs 1-3


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 28, 2008)

*Rooth stays et the edge of camp*

Rooth cunningly waits at the edge of the camp where she was crawling up towards the campfire.  As the other trow themselves into the fight.
*Better to hit the from afar* she thinks as she nocks a arrow on her bowstring.

Attack (missile): +5 (1d20+5=24) - Composite Longbow 1d8 (1d8=7)

ooc: [sblock] As long Rooth is using ranged weapon, she will hold her action to everyone is done with their attack and shoot at the most injured enemy [/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 28, 2008)

Syfer creeps up behind the closest Goblin and swings his steel claws at the small thing "Rahhhhhhhhh" he yells after he hits the goblin.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2008)

Syfer creeps up behind the closest Goblin at the cook fire and swings his steel claws at the small thing. His claws rake across the goblin's back but it is protected by its hardened leather armor."Rahhhhhhhhh" he yells after he hits the goblin. The orange skinned chef exlaims "Hiddukel salvar-me! Ataque. Nós estamos sob ataque!" <goblin language>[sblock]Hiddukel save me! Attack. We're under attack![/sblock]

After actually managing to be relatively stealthy, NR4ZN's thunderous charge is jarring. But the construct's huge strides cross the intervening distance to the lean-to in a moment. It swings its spiked chain from nearly 20' away with immense force, causing servos to whine. But the blow is aimed at a goblin's shoulder, using a blunt side of the weapon. The goblin does not stand a chance as the chain smashes into the wounded creature with great force. The wolf like creatures snap awake from the disturbance of the assault.

Surprise round

Initiative
14 Inamar
13 Gravan
3 Weylan
3 Rooth (readying a shot)

Round 1
18 Syfer
18 Goblin 1 2
16 NR4ZN
15 Goblin 3 out
7 Worgs 1-3


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 30, 2008)

Weylan moves up with Syfer, hoping to take the first goblin down quickly.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2008)

Inamar lifts a hand to direct her palm outward towards one of the goblins. Energy coruscates between the symbols in her skin in crackling purple-blue arcs, finally striking out from her hand in a hurtling ball of light!

(Eldritch Blast Gob 1 from within point blank shot range if possible)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2008)

Inamar lifts a hand to direct her palm outward towards one of the goblins. Energy coruscates between the symbols in her skin in crackling purple-blue arcs, finally striking out from her hand in a hurtling ball of light! The ball flies forward and strikes the goblin Syfer struck at eliciting a yelp of pain from it.

Gravan considers his options.

Weylan moves up with Syfer, hoping to take the first goblin down quickly. His mindblade lashes out striking the goblin and wounding it heavily.

Rooth cunningly waits at the edge of the camp where she was crawling up towards the campfire. As the other throw themselves into the fight. _*Better to hit the from afar *_she thinks as she nocks a arrow on her bowstring. Sighting carefully she lets fly and the arrow whizzes past Weylan to strike the wounded goblin, dropping it.

Initiative
Round 1
18 Gravan
18 Syfer
18 Goblin 2
16 NR4ZN
14 Inamar
7 Worgs 1-3 
3 Weylan
3 Rooth


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 3, 2008)

Voadam said:


> "Hiddukel salvar-me! Ataque. Nós estamos sob ataque!" <goblin language>[sblock]Hiddukel save me! Attack. We're under attack![/sblock]




Rooth tries to spot who the goblin is referring to as some kind of chief. 

Spot (1d20+7=20)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 4, 2008)

Seifer moves to the worg and attacks it, with one goblin dead we need the other he thinks as he attacks


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 4, 2008)

*Weylan, AC 22, 28/28hp, 5/6pp*

Manifesting a _Force Screen_, Weylan moves to attack the wargs, interposing himself between them and Inamar.

OOC: Sorry for not posting for a while, I've had trouble getting to ENWorld.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 5, 2008)

OOC: Did the goblin NR4ZN attacked die? My intent in mentioning using the flat of the weapon and aiming at the should was to indicate that N was doing nonlethal. But I forgot to specify that OOC.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2008)

Inamar nervously takes a stumbling step back, trying to keep a balance between far enough for comfort and close enough for a good shot. Magical power, raw and only barely shaped crackles from her hands in an indigo burst!

(Will take a 5' step back as needed if anyone closes with her, fire at goblin if he's still alive by her turn, otherwise at closest worg.)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2008)

Gravan slaps a hand to his neck. "Ow." he says and is momentarily distracted.

Seifer moves to the closest worg and attacks it, with one goblin dead we need the other he thinks as he attacks, his metal tiger claw drawing blood and a howl of pain from the rousing wolf beast.

The goblin draws forth a stone knife that hung from his waist and slashes at Weylan, catching the swift warrior who is saved by the toughened leather jerkin he wears.

NR4ZN inspects his target, and is gratified to see that it still breathes.

Inamar nervously takes a stumbling step back, trying to keep a balance between far enough for comfort and close enough for a good shot. Magical power, raw and only barely shaped crackles from her hands in an indigo burst! This bolt of raw power sails over to the last standing goblin and strikes him squarely in the chest.

Snarling, the worgs start to rise and NR4ZN and Syfer lash out at the one Syfer attacked, spiked chain and tiger claw both connecting with the wolf-like beast, the combined blows dropping it back to the ground.

The second two attack Syfer and NR4ZN respectively. The one on NR4ZN fails to pierce his metallic hide, while Syfer is caught in the second one's jaws, though he manages to keep his feet despite the worg's worrying him back and forth before releasing its grip on the tiger-like humanoid.

Manifesting a Force Screen, Weylan moves to attack the wargs, interposing himself between them and Inamar. The goblin takes a swing at the warrior but he is too swift for the orange-skinned chef. He shouts out "	
Askar, precisamos de fugir! Vamos sair daqui!"[sblock]"Askar, we need to flee! Let's get out of here!"[/sblock]

Rooth tries to spot who the goblin is referring to as some kind of chief. [sblock] He seems to be shouting out to the worg that is biting Syfer.[/sblock]

Gravan looks at something off to the side and says "Oh dear." as he slides to the ground.

Initiative
Round 1
3 Rooth 
Round 2
18 Gravan
18 Syfer
18 Goblin 2
16 NR4ZN
14 Inamar
7 Worgs 1-3
3 Weylan

ooc Syfer takes 10 damage.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 11, 2008)

Rooth closes in on the worg attacking Syfer and tries to pin it to the ground

Grapple check: +5 (1d20+5=18)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2008)

Rooth closes in on the worg attacking Syfer and tries to pin it to the ground. It turns on her and snarling sinks its teeth into her grasping hand eliciting an exclamation of pain from the ranger.

This wounded wolf is now facing NR4ZN and Weylan while the unwounded one faces Rooth and Syfer. The knife goblin is currently unengaged while Inamar has been careful to stay on the periphery of the fight while being close enough to blast her eldritch bolts with precision.

Initiative
Round 2
18 Syfer
18 Goblin 2
16 NR4ZN
14 Inamar
7 Worgs 2-3
3 Weylan
3 Rooth

ooc Rooth takes 5 hp damage.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 11, 2008)

*Rooth Shifter Ranger HP: 17/22*

Rooth snarls and tries again failing for the second time 'hes the boss' she manages to say 'he will be a good interrogation subject'

Grapple check: +5 (1d20+5=15)


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 12, 2008)

NR4ZN moves to take a postion between the two worgs. There is something that hints at dispiritedness to the robot's posture, as it sends the business end of the anvil-sized last link of its spiked chain hurtling towards the head of the wounded wolf.

(OOC: If any AOO's should present themselves, NR4ZN will attempt lethal attacks at the wounded worg and non-lethal ones at the other.)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 13, 2008)

"Ugly beast" he yells at the worg, anger in his words" He brings his tiger claw back and swings as hard as he can (oocower Attack +1)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2008)

"Ugly beast" Syfer yells at the worg, anger in his words. He brings his tiger claw back and swings as hard as he can, slashing deeply into the wolf's side and eliciting a howl of outrage from the beast.

The goblin chef takes off down the trail, surprisingly quick on such short legs. He looks back expectantly towards the worgs in the fight.

NR4ZN moves to take a postion between the two worgs. There is something that hints at dispiritedness to the robot's posture, as it sends the business end of the anvil-sized last link of its spiked chain hurtling towards the head of the wounded wolf. With a loud "crunk!" the chain smashes into its skull, staggering the beast with the force of such a disabling blow. Horrifically, it still stands, though foam starts to come out of its mouth and its eyes look glassy.

Initiative
14 Inamar
7 Worg 2
7 Wounded worg 3 
3 Weylan
3 Rooth
18 Syfer
18 Goblin 2
16 NR4ZN


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 15, 2008)

Rooth runs after the Worg while she draws her Longsword. If she catches up she will attack.

Speed 30' -Attack (handheld): +5+1 -Longsword MW [+1 Attack] 1d8 dmg


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2008)

For a second Inamar waffles, looking back and forth between the terrifying worg monsters, and the fleeing goblins. Abruptly she realizes that either one is fine, but she has to do SOMEthing or miss her chance! She concentrates again, feeling the momentary rush of vertigo as power rockets up her arm, gathers in a blue-violet smear above her palm...and then lances out at her target!

(Eldritch Blast. Targeting fleeing goblin if I still can. Otherwise wounded worg.)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 17, 2008)

For a second Inamar waffles, looking back and forth between the terrifying worg monsters, and the fleeing goblin. Abruptly she realizes that either one is fine, but she has to do SOMEthing or miss her chance! She concentrates again, feeling the momentary rush of vertigo as power rockets up her arm, gathers in a blue-violet smear above her palm...and then lances out and strikes her target, knocking the fleeing goblin off its feet!

The worg engaged with Syfer and Rooth howls in protest then ducks the swinging blows of the chiao and shifter as it withdraws from the melee to stand over the downed goblin 30' down the trail. It turns with a snarl back towards the battling party and the remaining worg.

The last worg staggering with the crushed skull tries to bite the metallic thing that assaulted it, but ends up snapping air closer to Weylan than NR4ZN. The head blow seems to have seriously addled it.

Initiative
3 Weylan
3 Rooth (action declared)
18 Syfer
18 Goblin 2
16 NR4ZN 
14 Inamar
7 Worg 2
7 Wounded worg 3


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 17, 2008)

Seeing that the wounded Worg has drifted his direction, Weylan slices at it with his mindblade, hoping to put it out of its misery.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 17, 2008)

Seeing that the wounded Worg has drifted his direction, Weylan slices at it with his mindblade, hoping to put it out of its misery. The blade slashes at the beast's thick hide but fails to penetrate to a vital spot, it still stands.

Rooth runs after the Worg while she draws her Longsword. As she closes with it she slashes but the snarling beast is ready and evades her blow.

Initiative
18 Syfer
16 NR4ZN 
14 Inamar
7 Worg 2
7 Wounded worg 3
3 Weylan
3 Rooth


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 18, 2008)

Syfer approaches the worg that ran, keeping a 10' space between it and him.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 18, 2008)

'By the teeth of my grandmother! how hard can it be!' Rooth yells out in frustration running and lashing at the worg once more.

Attack (handheld): +5+1 -Longsword MW [+1 Attack] 1d8 dmg (1d20+6=22, 1d8=3)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2008)

Yet more energy swirls out of Inamar's hands and lances out at the fleeing worg with an unearthly crackling noise, and the thick smell of ozone lingering in the purple-stained air in its wake.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 19, 2008)

"Lady Rooth, could you attempt to get the wounded canoid to surrender? It must know at this point that continued hostilities are almost certain to result in its death." As it speaks, NR4ZN takes several ground eating strides towards the fleeing worg, while bringing its chain whirling up to speed. The robot then sends the blunt end whistling towards the beast, attempting to incapacitate the creature without killing it.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2008)

Syfer approaches the worg that ran, keeping a 10' space between it and him. 

"Lady Rooth, could you attempt to get the wounded canoid to surrender? It must know at this point that continued hostilities are almost certain to result in its death." As it speaks, NR4ZN takes several ground eating strides towards the fleeing worg, while bringing its chain whirling up to speed. The robot then sends the blunt end whistling towards the beast, attempting to incapacitate the creature without killing it. Unfortunately the chain snags on a branch, and though the branch snaps and is wrenched off the tree, it fails to hit the worg.

Yet more energy swirls out of Inamar's hands and lances out at the fleeing worg with an unearthly crackling noise, and the thick smell of ozone lingering in the purple-stained air in its wake. The beast is barely able to scramble out of the way of the blast but it remains unharmed by the bolt.

The worg snarls and clamps its jaws down on Rooth's arm savaging her and this time successfully throwing her to the ground.

The heavily wounded worg launches itself towards NR4ZN in a sudden spastic rage. Weylan slashes but the foam spitting beast's maniacal focus on the warzoder draws it away before Weylan can properly react. Its powerful jaws clamp down on the zoder's back leg and there is a wrenching sound as the beast tears with all its might and penetrates the zoder's armor heavily. Sparks erupt from the zoder's leg and the beast collapses, its last great effort costing it greatly as the eyes start to glaze.

'By the teeth of my grandmother! how hard can it be!' Rooth yells out in frustration lashing at the worg once more from the ground. Her blow lands solidly, drawing more blood from the snarling beast that looks less smugly triumphant than it did a moment before standing above the downed shifter.

Initiative
3 Weylan
18 Syfer
16 NR4ZN
14 Inamar
7 Worg 2
3 Rooth 

ooc Rooth had already run up to next to the fleeing worg so she still has a move action if you want, though you are threatened.

Rooth took 10 damage and is prone. NR4ZN took 14-4=10 damage but resisted the trip.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 20, 2008)

As it focuses on Rooth, Syfer closes the distance with the Worg and grabs it Get off Mutt he mutters as he wrestles with it.

(ooc:grapple attempt, to become a pin if it's not dead before then [+6 grapple])


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 20, 2008)

Voidrazor said:


> "Lady Rooth, could you attempt to get the wounded canoid to surrender? It must know at this point that continued hostilities are almost certain to result in its death."





Rooth yelps in pain and tries to flank the worg with Syfer 


 Grapple check: +5 (1d20+5=9)


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 22, 2008)

*Weylan, AC 22, 28/28hp, 5/6pp*

"Unfortunately I don't think it's smart enough to surrender NR."

Now that Rooth has moved into a flanking position, Weylan moves to surround it and stabs with his mindblade.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2008)

Inamar unleashes yet another blast of magic energy at the fleeing worg, then looks at her hand, suddenly wondering what the limits of this power are. If she can hurl bolt after bolt, apparently inexhaustibly, what else might it accomplish?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2008)

"Unfortunately I don't think it's smart enough to surrender NR."

Now that Rooth has moved into a flanking position, Weylan moves to surround it and stabs with his mindblade. The psychic blade sinks into the side of the beast drawing a great howl of pain.

As it focuses on Rooth, Syfer closes the distance with the Worg and grabs at it. The beast spins quickly though and clamps its jaws down on Syfer's arm, savaging the chiao brutally and trying to hurl him to the ground, "Get off Mutt" Syfer mutters as he wrestles with it. The worg's jaws release after a moment of worrying and the warrior manages to stay on his feet. 

Initiative
16 NR4ZN
14 Inamar (action declared)
7 Worg 2
3 Rooth (prone, action declared)
3 Weylan
18 Syfer (disabled)

ooc syfer takes 9 damage pushing him to disabled


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 23, 2008)

Jets of blue fire erupt from small vents spaced about NR4ZN's frame. Although the robot teters and its leg seems ruined, the zoder manages to hop over to Syfer's fallen form. Standing over the felinoid, it makes a final attempt at subdual, arcing its great chain down on the worg with a two-handed overhead strike.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 24, 2008)

Jets of blue fire erupt from small vents spaced about NR4ZN's frame. Although the robot teters and its leg seems ruined, the zoder manages to hop over to Syfer's fallen form. Standing over the felinoid, it makes a final attempt at subdual, arcing its great chain down on the worg with a two-handed overhead strike. The great chain crashes down on the beast's head in a powerful blow, knocking it unconscious.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 27, 2008)

Syfer kicks the fallen Worg and flops to the ground "Stupid mutt" he says with a sigh, looking at his damaged arm, the blood flowing freely and staining his fur.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2008)

Inamar wedges the staff in her shoulder and cracks her knuckles before taking hold of it again.

"That went pretty well," she comments. "Now what?"

She strolls forward to the group and looks everyone over, trying to get a sense of who needs healing.

(sound off yer HP  )


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

ooc: [sblock]Rooth down 10 hp, healing healing [/sblock]

'Stupid wolf thing, i would gut you slowly if i could' she snarls to the worg holding a hand on her fresh wound 'you better answer our questions or i will get my way with you'

Intimidate (1d20-1=3) ooc: nice roll, NOT


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 30, 2008)

*Weylan, AC 22, 28/28hp, 5/6pp*

"It looks like Syfer is in need of your ministrations."

Weylan moves a few yards down the path while Inamar tends to the wounded, keeping an eye out should those who fled return with reinforcements.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Syfer HP 1/20*

I'm tore up really bad says syfer in reply to Weylan's comment.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 1, 2008)

NR4ZN replies, splitting its attention between Syfer and the unconscious worg (worgs?), "My autorepair systems are engaged. Estimated time of completion is ten minutes, thirty five seconds. Does anyone have ropes with which to bind the survivors? My chain may suffice for one, but that solution is less than optimal."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking over the downed goblins and worgs, it looks like this unconscious worg will survive and come out of it soon but that the only other survivor will be one of the goblins, the others are either dead or bleeding out.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2008)

"No rope," Inamar chirps. "Too heavy."

She heals whoever needs healing, then inspects the goblins and worgs.

"Might not need rope. There's only two alive, and they're in bad shape. I don't think they'll be trying to escape anytime soon."

Straightening up, she looks at the others.

"So...that's one bunch. What's the next move? Find the other half?"

(OOC - I'll cast a CLW on anyone who's still hurt after their reserve points are spent.)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 4, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> "So...that's one bunch. What's the next move? Find the other half?"




'That is the plan as far i remember' 'can you heal the worg so we can make him talk?' 'i got a rope we can tie the worg up with before you do your thing'

ooc: [sblock]just realized the worg was unconscious [/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 6, 2008)

"You can talk to those creatures?  I can speak goblin, but I've never known someone who spoke wolf."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2008)

NR4ZN's self repairs continue until he is once again at full external integrity.

Syfer catches his second wind and shakes off the pain in his arm. It won't slow him down for the present.

Inamar brings the druid's staff over to Rooth and blue light flows from the runes floating under Inamar's skin. The cerulean light floods out through the staff into Rooth and the shifter feels healing life energy flow into her. For a moment the two women are linked and bonded together soul to soul, then the magic finishes and Rooth is healed, though she still feels as if she still needs a good rest.

Moving over to Gravan the young druid is slumped against a tree with no wounds upon his body. However he is not responding as you approach. He does not even turn his head. There is a slight discoloration on his neck however and one hand is clasped shut while the other is open.

As you catch your breath and rest it looks like you will just have to deal with the one goblin and one worg. Groans from the two indicate they might regain consciousness soon.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 9, 2008)

Rooth starts tie the two prisoners up with her rope 'can anyone check if those nods are right?'


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2008)

Rooth ties up the prisoners' limbs. The worg is the first one to rouse, first whimpering softly but then snarling as it opens its eyes and finds the non goblins standing over it and its comrades incapacitated. It lunges with snapping jaws once but then finds the bonds that Rooth tied holding it firm and its eyes shift from side to side from party member to party member, evaluating its threats.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2008)

Inamar looks over at the worg, then at Rooth, then around to everyone. She's crouching by Graven, feeling his forehead. Her forehead is creased with concern.

"Something's wrong with Graven," she says quietly. "I can't fix it...he's not hurt. I think he's sick. Can any of you help him?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Inamar looks over at the worg, then at Rooth, then around to everyone. She's crouching by Graven, feeling his forehead. Her forehead is creased with concern.
> 
> "Something's wrong with Graven," she says quietly. "I can't fix it...he's not hurt. I think he's sick. Can any of you help him?"




Rooth walks over to Gravan and starts inspecting him if she can notice anything unusual 'look at his hands' she tries to open his clasped hand

Spot (1d20+7=8)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2008)

Rooth is able to pry open Gravan's hand and the body of a small crushed spider, a brilliant crimson red, falls out upon the ground.

Gravan's breathing starts to slow.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 16, 2008)

Voadam said:


> Rooth is able to pry open Gravan's hand and the body of a small crushed spider, a brilliant crimson red, falls out upon the ground.
> 
> Gravan's breathing starts to slow.




'God dammit! a spider!' Rooth empties one of her Oil flasks and tries to trap the spider with it.

Handle animal ??? Grapple??? (1d20+1=4, 1d20+5=10)
ooc: dont know if the rolls can be applied, the rolls sucks anyways


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2008)

Inamar blinks confusedly at Rooth's antics.

"I...uh...think it's dead," she points out. Then she realizes that Graven is worsening.

"Rooth, can't you draw the poison out? Stop playing with bottles and dead spiders and help Graven!"


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 16, 2008)

Weylan takes a closer look, wondering if the spider had bitten Gravan or if something wrong with his neck is preventing him from breathing normally.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> "Rooth, can't you draw the poison out? Stop playing with bottles and dead spiders and help Graven!"




'How would i do that? i have no skill at healing poison!'


----------



## Voadam (Oct 17, 2008)

*Gravan RIP*

The crimson spider does not move, it appears the life was crushed out of it.

Weylan peers at Gravan's neck and the redness there radiates from a little bump like that of an insect bite.

Gravan's eyes do not move or react as people move around him and his breathing seems to have stopped.

Inamar [sblock] You feel a twinge of pain through the staff and feel a snap like a twig breaking cleanly, the link you felt to Gravan through the ritual is no more.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2008)

Inamar's mouth falls open in horror, and she reaches out to touch Graven's forehead.

"A spider," she says in a voice barely above a whisper. "We're fighting goblins and ratmen and...and monsters...and he dies because of a SPIDER!"

In a sudden fury she bounds to her feet and starts smashing the staff against the tree Graven is slumped against.

"THAT! IS NOT! FAIR!"

The runes in her skin flash bright blue and start moving erratically and quickly over her. Her hands flare with energy and she falls to her knees and punches the ground as hard as she can. The earth under her fist explodes back up at her, drenching her with sod and grass.

"I hate this place," Inamar whispers, staring into the crater she's made in the ground. "I want to go home."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 20, 2008)

Rooth in desperation tries to heal Gravan 'I might be lucky nad can remove the poison' she crouch over Gravan and tries to suck some of the poison out.

Heal (1d20 2=3) 
ooc: IC is just beeing mean with me.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 20, 2008)

NR4ZN reverts to silent robotic stoicism, seeming to pay more attention to making sure the captives can't get free than, Gravan, Rooth's vain attempts to help him, or Inamar's dismay at his loss.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2008)

Rooth's efforts unfortunately prove fruitless and a pall falls upon the group as their number is reduced by the hazards of the Wildwood.

NR4ZN silently inspects the bonds and verifies their security as the goblin begins to stir he mumbles "Heim? O que está acontecendo? Oh minha cabeça." to which the wolf snarls a reply "Os outros estão mortos. Nós estamos presos." goblin[sblock]"Huh? What's going on? Oh my head." and "The others are dead. We are prisoners."[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 21, 2008)

Weylan cocks his head, then tries to conceal his suprise as the large wolf speaks in a language he understands, then turns to the others.

"We should give him a proper burial.  It is all we can do under the circumstances."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 24, 2008)

Pyrex said:


> Weylan cocks his head, then tries to conceal his suprise as the large wolf speaks in a language he understands, then turns to the others.
> 
> "We should give him a proper burial.  It is all we can do under the circumstances."




 'yes' Rooth says with a effort swallowing some tears 'nature will surely have him back' 'must you soul live for ever Gravan' with that she starts making a hole.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2008)

It takes work but a shallow grave is dug for the fallen druid.

The two prisoners mutter to each other softly under the impassive but watchful vizored view of NR4ZN but do not make a break for it or escape their bonds.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2008)

When it's done, Inamar whirls on the goblin and its weird talking wolf. The work of burial has dissipated most of her fury, but there is still anger dancing in her eyes, and powering the sullen blue glow of her marks.

"Alright you! Tell us where the rest of the goblins are, and how many there are and where they're going!"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2008)

The goblin looks frightened and shouts out "Ahh! O que você quer louca!" 

goblin [sblock]Ahh! What do you want crazy woman?[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 29, 2008)

Syfer, still sitting behind the wolf after kicking it, finally stands up. He walks his way toward where Inamar is questioning the goblin, his tiger claw still in his hand. He walks up to her and asks, "Is he squeeling?" Glancing at the terrified looking goblin.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2008)

"He's...saying something," Inamar decides after a moment's thought. "Not just squealing."

She gives the others a quick look.

"Anyone speaking goblineese?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 31, 2008)

Rooth nods to Inamar. 'Hes asking what we want'
Rooth approaches the goblin repeating Inamars words "Alright you! Tell us where the rest of the goblins are, and how many there are and where they're going!" she snarls beeing sure she shows as much teeth's as she can.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2008)

"Yeah!" Inamar declares truculently, pointing at Rooth. "What she said!"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2008)

He jabbers "Gah! Os arredores do povoado estão desta forma. Você está em Worgmordida do território. Não sei talvez cinquenta por Goblins grande família, um escore de famílias grandes? Nós estávamos indo para falar com a Pedraescavações em nome do nosso novo líder. Eles estão em sua mina e não vai nenhum lugar.." His words seem to trip over each other.

Goblin [sblock]Gah! The outskirts of the village are this way. You are in worg's bite territory. I don't know maybe fifty goblins per big family, a score of big families? We were going to talk to the stone diggers on behalf of our new leader. They are in their mine and not going anywhere."[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 4, 2008)

Rooth translate the Goblin 'Gah! The outskirts of the village are this way. You are in worg's bite territory. I don't know maybe fifty goblins per big family, a score of big families? We were going to talk to the stone diggers on behalf of our new leader. They are in their mine and not going anywhere." she looks at Inamar.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 4, 2008)

Weylans eyebrows raise as he hears the goblin's description of their encampment.

"A straightforward assault seems rather unlikely to succeed if he's reporting their numbers even remotely accurately."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2008)

The goblin asks Rooth "Você é da elfos? Estás a invadir o nosso território?" [sblock]""Are you from the elves? Are you invading our territory?"[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 9, 2008)

Voadam said:


> The goblin asks Rooth "Você é da elfos? Estás a invadir o nosso território?" [sblock]""Are you from the elves? Are you invading our territory?"[/sblock]




'This little scum is asking us if we are from the elves and if we are invading their territory'


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2008)

The goblin whispers to the worg who snarls a response, though Rooth manages to catch the words

[sblock]Acho que eles estão a partir de madeiras condenado a morrer. Veja as grandes caminhadas gato? [I think they are from the fey woods. See the big walking cat?]  



Sim.[Yes.][/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 11, 2008)

Voadam said:


> The goblin whispers to the worg who snarls a response, though Rooth manages to catch the words
> 
> [sblock]Acho que eles estão a partir de madeiras condenado a morrer. Veja as grandes caminhadas gato? [I think they are from the fey woods. See the big walking cat?]
> 
> ...




Rooth starts to translate the words as they are spoken by the goblin or the worg. 'Inamar what do you think we should do?'


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 11, 2008)

Syfer walks up to the goblin and crouches down. I'm no mere cat little goblin. he says cooly, looking at the tied up goblin. At Rooths comment to Inamar Syfer asks, Rooth? He said something about a new leader..and needing to talk to stone diggers. Ask him about those. He runs his tigerclaw lightly along the goblins chest.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2008)

Inamar's eyes widen in momentary panic.

"Uh?!" she stammers. "You're asking me?!"

The young woman looks around, as if seeking the answer written down on earth or tree trunk, then says haltingly, "Well...uh...we can't attack a goblin city by ourselves. We either have to figure out a way to go in where they won't kill us...or we need to get help?"

After a second she adds, "Maybe these elves would help us. If they hate the elves, the elves might hate them."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 12, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> Syfer walks up to the goblin and crouches down. I'm no mere cat little goblin. he says cooly, looking at the tied up goblin. At Rooths comment to Inamar Syfer asks, Rooth? He said something about a new leader..and needing to talk to stone diggers. Ask him about those. He runs his tigerclaw lightly along the goblins chest.




Rooth ask the Goblin about the stone diggers and add 'He dont like to called kitten if you did not notice'


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 12, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> After a second she adds, "Maybe these elves would help us. If they hate the elves, the elves might hate them."




'Where does the Elves live?' she hisses the words 

Intimidate (1d20-1=14)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 14, 2008)

The goblin looks very nervous and discomfited by Syfer and Rooth 

"Existem várias minas, deste lado do rio trabalhadas por famílias diferentes. Nosso tratados com os elfos e os homens cão permitir isso! Nós estávamos indo para o escavador meus pedra para buscá-las a aderir a mina Gannu em suas selenite. 

"Diga-lhe que estou arrependido! Sinto muito! 

"Os elfos vivem nas matas condenado a morrer, o que foi outrora o centro do gnomo tribunal há muito tempo. Depois que ele roubou sua torci-o em um local de luz com a sua queima sidhe mágica como eles distorceram muitos animais e feras que agora falar e andar."

Rooth translates:

"There are various mines on this side of the river worked by different families. Our treaties with the elves and dog men allow it! We were going to the stone digger mine to get them to join the Gannu in their moonstone mine.

Tell him I'm sorry! I'm sorry!

The elves live in the fey woods, what was once the heart of the goblin court long ago. After they stole it they twisted it into a place of burning light with their sidhe magic as they twisted many animals and beasts who now talk and walk."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 16, 2008)

Syfer smiles at the goblin. He then looks back and says Moonstone, like the dagger NR4ZN gave to me?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2008)

"That dagger was magical moonstone," Inamar corrects Syfer. "It's even better. But even regular moonstone can hurt most of the rat-goblins. What I'm still fuzzy on is if moonstone hurts the Gannu, why are they mining it?"

She shakes her head. "Anyway...ask him where the rest of the group that left the druid's grove went. I don't think we can attack a whole city of goblins, but maybe they're not going there."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 16, 2008)

Rooth open her eyes showing surprise 'must be a good story back this mining' 'ive been told this gobs arent exactly the most organized lot'


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2008)

After Rooth translates the goblin replies:	
Eles estavam tendo pernas para novos bone-chefe da Gannu minas. Ele quer que a regra Gannu todos e fazer a sua magia rock. Dê Gannu osso pernas potência que servem para além estrelas. Dragãofogo cruzado morte para aqueles que dele. 

[They were taking new chief Bone Shins to the Gannu mines. He wants to rule all Gannu and do his rock magic. Give Gannu who serve Bone Shins power beyond stars. Dragonfire death for those who cross him.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2008)

"Eles vão para a mina Gannu, não morder o worg aldeia."

[They go to the Gannu mine, not the worg bite village.]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 19, 2008)

Rooth snarls at the goblin 'who is in charge of that mine little one?' she readies her weapons and scratch her head 'and while your at it' 'what is that Dragonfire death you talk about'


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2008)

"Ask how to get there," Inamar urges Rooth. "To the mine. Ask the way."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2008)

"O Gannus. Ennis, Alabresi, Cabranes, Rosemar. Óssea pernas em breve terá a seu cargo. Ele comandos dragão fogo. Qualquer que atravessam lhe são queimados com fogo dragão. Mas ele chama a sua energia a partir de estrelas com gema mágica para premiar os seus favoritos ou convocar funcionários e monstros."

["The Gannus. Ennis, Alabresi, Cabranes, Rosemar. Soon Bone Shins will be in charge. He commands dragon fire. Any who cross him are burned with dragon fire. But he calls power from stars with his gem magic to reward his favorites or summon servants and monsters."]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 25, 2008)

Rooth looks around at the rest of the gang 'seems this mine is where we should hit fast and hard?' 'I definitely dont like Goblins wielding any form of powerful weapon' 'this dragon fire seems nasty'


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2008)

Under questioning the goblin provides instructions on how to get to the two mines he talked about. Heading on the track you are following will eventually wind to the Stone Digger flint mines his small band was heading for. From there you can take a track that will lead to the Gannu moonstone mine.

Rooth gets a general picture in her head of the terrain and it seems that where the trail split before and the larger slower band headed out the other way could lead to the Gannu mine.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 27, 2008)

'What you think Inamar' 'should i start poking this gob in the back and make him show us the way?'


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 27, 2008)

So what will we do about that? asks Syfer, pointing at the Worg.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 28, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> So what will we do about that? asks Syfer, pointing at the Worg.




Rooth glares at the worg 'a quick death would be proper for his kind you ask me' she looks at the others 'what about mister warforged here' 'he at last got some efficient tools to handle him with'


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2008)

Inamar scowls at the goblin and turns away, thumping the druid's staff against the ground as she tries to think.

They'd stopped the goblins from getting allies, and that was good. But there was a whole CITY out there. And these mines...they'd try again, wouldn't they?

"Okay," she says, talking out loud to sound out her thoughts.

"We can either go to the Gannu mines and see what's going on their ourselves...or we can do what these guys were going to do and try to get the 'stone diggers' whatever they are, on our side. I'm just thinking if we can do that, we'll make it harder for the Gannu in the future, you know? Plus, we might need help before it's all over."

Inamar turns back to look at the captive again. "We should ask him where the mine is, but also ask him about the Stone Diggers. And..." She smirks. "They must have been carrying something to the Diggers, don't you think? Like gifts or something, to get the alliance. Grease a few palms, right?"

She nudges the goblin with her staff. 

"Ask him."


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 29, 2008)

NR4ZN, who had been standing motionless and mute, animates. "I am not aware of possessing any systems which would prevent the wolf creature from attacking us once freed, Lady Rooth. The robot hesitates, "It is not my place to argue. Yet, I am compelled to request that we find an alternative to executing catured prisoners. If no other solution presents itself, I could brake one of its legs, then personally loosen the canine's bindings once the rest of you are clear. But, I shall act as you command Inamar."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 29, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Inamar scowls at the goblin and turns away, thumping the druid's staff against the ground as she tries to think.
> 
> They'd stopped the goblins from getting allies, and that was good. But there was a whole CITY out there. And these mines...they'd try again, wouldn't they?
> 
> ...




Rooth translates.



Voidrazor said:


> NR4ZN, who had been standing motionless and mute, animates. "I am not aware of possessing any systems which would prevent the wolf creature from attacking us once freed, Lady Rooth. The robot hesitates, "It is not my place to argue. Yet, I am compelled to request that we find an alternative to executing catured prisoners. If no other solution presents itself, I could brake one of its legs, then personally loosen the canine's bindings once the rest of you are clear. But, I shall act as you command Inamar."




'Better take all four legs and the tail to be honest' 'i rather see it executed though'


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2008)

(OOC - Bump, so Voadam can get bettah)


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2009)

The goblin nods morosely towards one of the dead goblins who has a belt pouch containing white moonstones.

He gives directions Rooth feels she can follow to the Gannu mines, if he is being truthful, and some information about the Stone Diggers. They run a different set of mines that quarry rock for stone tools and weapons. Politically they double deal between the two goblin factions, providing stone to the mercantile faction tool crafter clans who trade with the goblins' dover neighbors, but also to the militant factions who want stone weapons to eradicate the elves if they can sway the faust chief to war.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 6, 2009)

Rooth draws the planed way to the mines in the ground with a stick, explaining to the group what way would be the best to take along the route.

'She looks hard on the goblin 'no need to doubt your tale, is it?' 

Sense motive 1d20+2=16


----------



## Voadam (Jan 6, 2009)

Drowned Hero said:


> Rooth draws the planed way to the mines in the ground with a stick, explaining to the group what way would be the best to take along the route.
> 
> 'She looks hard on the goblin 'no need to doubt your tale, is it?'
> 
> Sense motive 1d20+2=16




He seems to be scared and not lying.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2009)

Inamar looks from the terrified goblin to her companions, an uneasy expression crossing her face. Butterflies churned in her stomach.

"What do we do with him now?" she asks softly.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 12, 2009)

"We can't let him warn the others, we can't bring him with us, we can't trust him to just leave if we let him go and leaving him bound and helpless is even worse than a clean death.  As distasteful as it is, I don't see as we have any option but to execute him."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 13, 2009)

_*We cant afford leaving them behind and at the same time im afraid they will think im evil for doing the necessary. Sometimes killing is the only right thing to do*_

ooc gm: [sblock]Im not stedy at the rules, but if it has no other implication then the socil within the group, Rooth will kill the wrg and goblin so they can advance. Justifying it as a necessary action to take care of the security of the group. or the pack as Rooth feels it.[/sblock]


Rooth moves swiftly towards the warg pulling her Longsword from its sheet and in a glance of the eye cut the wolflike things troath from side to side. 

'had to be done'


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2009)

Rooth kills the warg quickly, the goblin looks terrified and starts to plead but Rooth moves grimly towards him as well.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 13, 2009)

OOC: Is it too late to do anything about the executions? If not NR4ZN will do the following:

As Rooth moves to slay the Worg, NR4ZN speaks in its customary calm modulated tones, "My lords, please .... But it is too late, the ____ opens up the huge but helpless wolf from ear to ear.

When Rooth turns to the goblin, the warzoder moves into the way, but tentatively. "I must object. The goblin has been helpful and poses little threat. If he is bound to my chest and gagged he will not escape, and is too small to slow me."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2009)

Voidrazor said:


> OOC: Is it too late to do anything about the executions? If not NR4ZN will do the following:




OOC The first one yes. I'll allow you to intervene on the second.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2009)

"And what will you do next time we acquire a captive?  Just how many goblins can you carry before it does slow you down?"

Weylan places a hand on NR's chest, allowing Rooth to finish the regrettably necessary execution.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 14, 2009)

NR4ZN's head swivels to Inamar, but otherwise the robot remains still as a statue. "I shall obey your will in this Inamar. But even putting ethics aside, it is qute possible that mercy will serve us better than severity."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2009)

Inamar looks from Weylan to NZ, her eyes widening in sudden panic.

"Me?" she squeaks. "Why me? What makes you think I know what to do? I'm not a warrior."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 15, 2009)

"I will defend Syfer, Rooth and Weylan even if it should mean my destruction. But you have been designated as my current owner. It is your commands that I follow."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2009)

The movement of a rune under Inamar's skin catches her eye for a moment as it's no longer blue but now green-tinged aquamarine color floats around to the hand holding the vine staff the druid gave her as his champion.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2009)

Inamar squints at the changed mark, then shakes her head. She's never understood those things. Sometimes they seemed hauntingly familiar, mostly though they were meaningless scribbles to her eyes. Maybe the mad wizard would know what they meant. It definitely wasn't worth trying to find HIM again to find out.

She looks at the goblin, then wrenches her eyes away.

"Weylan," she says quietly. "You really think we should kill him?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 17, 2009)

Syfer grabs the terrified goblin with his free hand and lifts him to eye level.

I think we can let him go Weylan,he says looking into the goblins eyes cause if I see him again, I'll sever his little head from his little body. Syfer smiles and a deep growl emerges from his throat, continuing to look stare at the goblin a moment longer before dropping it to the ground. Either way, I don't care.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 21, 2009)

Weylan looks from Inamar, to Syfer, to the struggling captive, "It it always difficult to determine the best path when what is right, what is prudent and what is expedient are at odds.  I don't we believe we can trust him not to warn the others if we let him go; but if you are all willing to accept that risk I will bear it with you."

[goblin]
"Run little runt.  Leave these lands and do not return.  My friends counsel mercy.  Do not give me cause to regret their kindness."
[/goblin]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 21, 2009)

With a flick of his mindblade Weylan frees the captive's bonds and the trembling goblin flees into the woods like a spooked rabbit. For such short legs frightened goblins make good time when running.

The orange-skinned goblin's disappearance leaves the party to contemplate their next move. To head out for the Gannu mines of the druid's enemy or to attempt to subvert the Stone Diggers.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2009)

Inamar watches the goblin scamper off, then looks at Weylan accusingly.

"I didn't mean DON'T kill him," she points out. "I just...NZ sort of explained why he didn't want to. I wanted to know why we should."

She looks at the hand she's gripping the vine staff in and tries to find that discolored rune again for a moment, then rubs her hand absently.

"All right, so...should we go for the Gannu and hope we get there before he can warn them? Or go to the Stone Diggers and try to stop them from teaming up?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 22, 2009)

"Let's try and turn the Stone Diggers against the Gannu.  There are simply too many of them for us to handle ourselves."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 23, 2009)

Rooth sees the goblin run away into the woods... 'Seems faith is going to play out its role' she crunches down and listen to the others making the decision of what way to take.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2009)

Inamar nods at Weylan in agreement, then gestures with the staff.

"I think that's a good idea. Lets do it!"

She starts marching, then looks back to make sure people are coming with her.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 23, 2009)

Happy to see things moving along again, Weylan follows Inamar.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 24, 2009)

NR4ZN moves with Inamar then maneuvers a few giant-gaited steps ahead, so as not to leave her on point. If someone more soft-footed wishes to scout ahead, I am certainly amenable."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 24, 2009)

Syfer falls in on the groups right flank, keeping an eye on the forest while following the group.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 2, 2009)

*To the Stonedigger Mines*

Rooth leads the party following the goblin's directions. The air still is heavy with the taste of rain from the storm but the journey over the rocky forest is relatively uneventful.

The party arrives from the south and spies the base of a hill with stone thrusting through the earth as evening begins to fall. There is a shored up entrance into the hill on its eastern side and various paths lead away from the entrance in different directions. One heads east towards the Gannu mines, one large winds out of sight to the north, another heads in a northeasterly direction and one winds west.

No activity is currently going on around the surface that can be spotted from this distance but Weylan spies some small plumes of smoke coming from the far side of the hill around its north western side.

The party is a good distance away still and under the thick cover of vine wrapped trees.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 2, 2009)

'Whatever way we take, east to gannu mines, northeast, north, west or into the hill itself we might get gobs into out backs' 'i would rather wait to dark and wipe them out one by one and as silent as we can' Rooth takes out her weapons one by one taking a look at them making sure they will be up to the challenge.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 3, 2009)

"We should scout around the other side of the hill and get a look at the activity over there."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2009)

Inamar nods and says, "Okay, you two go do that. NZ and the rest of us will stay here so we don't accidentally make noise."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 10, 2009)

Pyrex said:


> "We should scout around the other side of the hill and get a look at the activity over there."






Shayuri said:


> Inamar nods and says, "Okay, you two go do that. NZ and the rest of us will stay here so we don't accidentally make noise."




'Lets do that Weylan' 'we can move fast and silently'


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 10, 2009)

Nodding, Weylan moves out with Rooth.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 10, 2009)

The two head out stealthily and circle around the rocky hill reconoitering quickly and returning to report. There are two entrances, one big and one small corresponding to the paths. The big one has seen the most traffic and the path is well worn coming out of it. The smoke is coming out of small vents in the side of the hill and not a suface camp fire. There are no goblins or wargs visible at the moment on the surface.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 11, 2009)

Returning to the group Rooth draws in the sand the thing she observed with Weylan 'seems theyr all inside the hill' 'im afraid its gonna be a lot of fighting when we enter' 'Weylan you have any idea of how many gobs we can run into?' 'im not sure if i so good tracking'

Survival; 1d20+2=5


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 11, 2009)

Weylan shakes his head.  "I'm not really much better at tracking than you are; but if they're a relatively self-sufficient community I'd expect a few dozen."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2009)

"That's...a lot of goblins," Inamar points out nervously. "Even if they don't all fight. And what are going to do with the...little baby goblins? Maybe we should think this out better."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Feb 15, 2009)

'Well, if the try to fight us, I'll fight back. But if the little ones run, let them.' Says Syfer 'I have a question, are we trying to keep one living this time, ya know, fer questions?' Syfer pulls a bottle of scorpion venom from a pouch and grips the bottle tightly.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 16, 2009)

"My memory files my be corrupted. But I thought the reason for going to the Stone Digger mines rather than the true enemy was diplomacy. Wouldn't fighting this clan make them more likely to join forces with the Gannu clan?" NR4ZN's modulated tone makes it difficult to tell whether the robot is actually confused, admonishing, or something else.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2009)

Inamar slaps her face.

"You're right...I'm sorry...I just saw goblins and I'm so used to fighting goblins... But how are we going to ally with goblins against other goblins? They'll attack us on sight!"

She frowns in consternation.

"Maybe we can sabotage them though, at least. Stop them from allying with each other."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2009)

"Diplomacy may well work if we can get them talking before they attack.  If one or two of them panic we can try parrying for a few moments to see if they calm down.  It's at least worth a shot."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2009)

Weylan, NR4ZN, and Inamar know from their time at the dover village that there were peaceful contacts after the settling of the dover/goblin war. Goblin traders would come to the village to trade and they were a source of stone that dover craftsmen use in their tools.

Rooth has long had dealings fighting goblinoids and her experience is that goblins will work with others but they are sneaky and willing to betray or abandon their fellows. Its the bigger goblinoids who show more discipline or bestial ferocity.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 24, 2009)

Rooth hunches down on all four muttering 'i guess we can negotiate with the gobs' 'they tend to treacherous ways if we can find something to offer them' 'and as long they dont got a strong leader that will otherwise' she picks the ground with a nail 'i better scaring them then talking to them' 'its a good idea to let someone else then me talk to the bugs'


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 24, 2009)

"I can speak with them once we decide how to convince them to help us."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 26, 2009)

'Any clue on how we can bait theses gobs?'Rooths says to no one in particular 'im out of ideas'


----------



## Voadam (Feb 27, 2009)

From your vantage point you note a goblin emerge from the hill and blink into the evening's sun. He apparently has not spotted you yet.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2009)

Inamar's eyes widen and she tugs on Weylan's sleeve and points.

"Shh! Look! There's one now!"

She hunkers down a bit.

"Who speaks their crazy moon-language? We should try to talk to it."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 2, 2009)

"I can speak with them, let's see if this one is ready for a chat."

Sneaking away from the group a ways, Weylan steps out from behind a tree to where the goblin should be able to see him and calls out.

[Goblin]
"Hallo there!  My friends and I would like to speak with your tribe!"
[/Goblin]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2009)

The goblin's head spins around as he hears the salute in goblin "Olá seu[sblock]Hello your . . . [/sblock]" he starts to say but cuts off and his ears shoot up in surprise as he sees Weylan who towers over the little orange fellow. The fact that Weylan is unarmed and a little distance away seems to reassure him but his eyes show a mixture of fear, hate, and avaricious evaluation. "Você quer fazer um acordo com a Pedra Escavadoras? Quem eo que é você e quem . . . são seus amigos?[sblock]You want to make a deal with the Stone Diggers? Who and what are you and who . . are your friends?"[/sblock] After that last he starts scanning around.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 4, 2009)

Rooth takes cover and hides behind some vegetation keeping low.

hide (1d20+5=12)


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 4, 2009)

NR4ZN remains utterly immobile, waiting for a cue from Weylan or Inamar.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 4, 2009)

[Goblin]
"My name is Weylan.  My friends and I would like to deal with the Stone Diggers.  If you would like to hear our deal I will invite my friends to come out of the woods."
[/Goblin]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2009)

Wariness, fear, avariciousness, and obsequiousness war across his face but greed seems to win out and he gives a wide teeth showing smile. "Tudo bem então. Bem-vindo à Pedra Escavações. Será sempre um prazer fazer negócios. Estou Uido Alabresi. Está interessado em negociação para pedra suprimentos? Nosso pedreiras são famosos em todo Selvagem Madeira! Pergunte a qualquer Cães ou o mesmo o fadas.[sblock]All right then. Welcome to the Stone Diggers. We are always happy to make deals. I am Uido Alabresi. Are you interested in trading for stone supplies? Our quarries are famed throughout Wildwood! Ask any even the doggies or the fairies.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2009)

A bit encouraged by the goblin's change in attitude, Inamar stands up and even gives a wave to the goblin before murmuring to Weylan, "Good job. Whatever you said worked. So...anyone have any ideas how to stop them from making a deal with the bad goblins?"

She had already split the goblin race into two distinct mental divisions, it seemed. Bad goblins and good goblins.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 9, 2009)

[Goblin]
"Very well, I will ask my friends to come out so we can continue our discussion.  Do not be alarmed, my companions are somewhat... unusual."
[/Goblin]

Weylan calls out to the others,
"Come on out, slowly and with your hands empty; we don't want him to panic."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2009)

He does not seem worried as Inamar steps out. "Então me diga, que tipo de negócio que você deseja fazer? O que você traz para a Pedra Escavadoras?"[sblock]"So tell me, what kind of a deal do you wish to make? What do you bring to the Stone Diggers?"[/sblock] he says to Weylan in anticipation.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2009)

"What's he saying?" Inamar asks eagerly. The goblin's obvious friendliness was encouraging, and she was happy they'd taken the right course of action.

"Is he welcoming us? Will there be a feast?"


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 16, 2009)

As the others start to come out into the open, Weylan translates for them.

"He wants to know know what sort of deal we'd like to make and wants to know what we offer in return."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2009)

As the goblin turns his broad smile upon Inamar, it is clear that goblin physionomy is dissimilar to human in some aspects, their mouths are wider and they apparently have more teeth.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 16, 2009)

"Well, what do we have to barter with?" asks Syfer as he puts away his tiger claw and the bottle of poison and steps out next to Weylan.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 16, 2009)

NR4ZN steps into view slowly, hands held high and metallic palms out. "We have moonstone. That is what the Gannu were going to try to buy them off with. Although I think they only buying time to create weaponry. In the long term, the Gannu will use their incipient technological advantage to enslave the Stonediggers."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 16, 2009)

Weylan nods "We can use the moonstone to sweeten the deal if we need to, but given they're miners, they may not value it highly.  What we can really offer them is help remaining independent from the Gannu."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2009)

The goblin's eyes goggle as NR4ZN steps into view "O que é isso? É isso o que você está oferecendo a Pedra Escavadoras?" [sblock]"What is that? Is this what you are offering the Stone Diggers?"[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 19, 2009)

[Goblin]
"He is not for trade, he is a mighty warrior, and one of my companions.  We are here to speak of the Gannu tribe.  They wish to conquer the tribes in this area and take over your lands.  We are here to ask you to help us stop them."
[/Goblin]

OOC: Weylan would rather drag this out some.  Pyrex wants to get things moving.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 22, 2009)

ooc:[sblock]Rooths been hiding and not intervening, she will keep low until the talking is done.

Like the game too, just so that is wroten  [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2009)

The goblin winces at the fact that you are not there for a straight deal but considers NR4ZN and Syfer with a calculating evaluation and says he will take you to see Emar Pooler, current head of the Stone Diggers to make your presentation. The Stone Diggers are always looking for deals and allies so you will get a chance to make your case.

He begins to lead the way inside the hill to the underground mine, calling out that he is coming with outsiders.


ooc does Rooth wish to remain hidden and follow at a distance or reveal herself?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2009)

Inamar tags along, sticking close to Weylan side, even bumping against him frequently as she looks around at the goblin warrens.

"You have to tell me everything they say," she says softly. "Before you even answer them. Okay?"


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2009)

Weylan nods "As much as is possible I will do so.  Right now he has agreed to hear us out and is taking us to his leader."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 24, 2009)

Rooth walks towards the others joining them as discreetly as possible.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2009)

The party is led into the dark mouth of the mines and down into the hill. The rock and dirt have been rough hewn out leaving well worn passages supported by timber stands. NR4ZN is quite cramped and must maneuver carefully to navigate the mine tunnells.

As you progress more goblins start to show up, some looking nervous, some with big grins, and a few with hostile scowls. Uido, the goblin they met outside speaks to one of these goblins and sends him running ahead. Side chambers used for residences, working, and other tasks are glimpsed, though many are unoccupied. It is surprisingly vast and seems designed to hold numerous goblins, though not many are in evidence. Also glimpsed are sights of goblin statues, carvings representing goblins and various beasts or symbolic images. 

The party is led into a chamber down below where Uido the goblin presents them before a rotund goblin with spindly limbs who he declares to be the chief of the Stone Diggers. Flanking him are some goblin guards with stone tipped spears and some miserable looking goblins with broad smiles plastered on their faces who look like servants bearing wooden platters with cups and a drink as well as a pile of dried insects. Stone art is plentiful here including a great carving of a set of scales tipping to one side. The chief bears the most ostentatious clothes of any goblin you have seen including numerous stone amulets about his corpulent neck.

"Bem-vindo à pedra escavações. Sou chefe Emar Pooler. Estamos felizes de lidar com todos, sejam eles goblin, dover, ou outros. Eu entendo que você está aqui para falar da Gannus e procurar algo de nós. Não estamos interessados em guerra ou de conflitos, mas vou ouvir suas notícias e ofertas.." translation [sblock]Welcome to the stone diggers. I am chief Emar Pooler. We are happy to deal with all, be they goblin, dover, or other. I understand you are here to talk of the Gannus and seek something of us. We are not interested in war or conflicts but I will hear your tidings and offers.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 28, 2009)

NR4ZN doesn't have the ability to wink or give a sly look, but nevertheless there is an odd tone to the robot's deadpan. "Weylan, I believe it will be OK if you tell the goblin leader about how the offworlder amongst the Gannu is building units like myself to enslave the Stonediggers. Do you understand?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Rooth suspicious as she is, will keep an eye on any goblin that is in her sight.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 30, 2009)

After translating the goblin cheiftan's greeting, Weylan begins telling the chief about the demon working with the Gannu and their plans for conquest.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 4, 2009)

The chieftan listens and considers as Weylan describes the Gannu threat, the chieftan says little, occassionally taking up a dessicated beetle from the wooden platter a serving goblin holds for him and chews on it as he listens. He seems to be soaking up Weylan's stories, though it seems to be eliciting calculations and not horror in the fat chieftan.

goblin[sblock]"So the Gannus will seek to displace Galak and rule the goblins. You say their demon leader commands great fire magics. Do go on and make your case of why one leader will be better for the Stone Diggers over another. Either side would have need of stone weapons if there is a conflict, after all. But the Gannus are on the mining side of the river as we are while Galak and the goblins he directly commands are on the other side. These are considerations to be weighed. What do you add to the scales to be weighed?"[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 4, 2009)

[sblock=Voadam OOC]Can I, for dramatic effect, have NR4ZN break off a stalactite and then shatter it against a reinforced point of its armor? Or would I have to make a bunch of checks to attempt it?[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2009)

Voidrazor said:


> [sblock=Voadam OOC]Can I, for dramatic effect, have NR4ZN break off a stalactite and then shatter it against a reinforced point of its armor? Or would I have to make a bunch of checks to attempt it?[/sblock]




Voidrazor[sblock]Sure, though I'd prefer these discussions to be had in the ooc thread. [/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 6, 2009)

Weylan translates for the others before spending a moment in thought.

(_quietly, amongst his comrades_)
"Obviously his tribe would suffer under the rule of the demon.  How do we impress upon him the need to stand up for his own freedom?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 7, 2009)

"Perhaps you should suggest that if the Gannu's program progresses, they will have need of slave labor in their mines, but stone weapons will become obsolete. And perhaps you could also suggest that while Galak has a use for Chieftain Pooler, new leadership might consider him to be a loose end. I will demonstrate my point for him about obsolescence."

NR4ZN turns, and with a powerful blow, breaks off a stalactite. The robot then brings the makeshift weapon, point on, against its own chest, shattering it.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 7, 2009)

The chieftan starts to ask what the golem is doing then shouts for his guards to be ready but to hold. The goblins ready their spears as NR4ZN smashes the stalactite and the goblin servants scream and cower, spilling the contents of their trays, some of which skitter away. NR4ZN smashes the stone against his armor strongly enough to shatter it, but internal sensors warn him about stressed internal structures that are not fully repaired. Some of the guards look scared but all are on a hair trigger for flight or fight. Some of the spears are trained on NR4ZN but at a word from Poole some are trained on the least armored member of the party, Inamar.

The chieftan starts to speak in the barking dover tongue that the party is using among each other.

"A fine demonstray . . . showings of strength. You could be goody allies indeed. Tell me if you are truly wanting to buy alliance with Stone Diggers. As you can tell, I huv worked with Doverspeak in trade with doggies so I speaks your speaky good. I am willing make dealy with you."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 8, 2009)

Inamar's mouth falls open, then she grins. Her symbols flare with a clean, almost white light for a moment.

"I understood that! We can talk to him!"

She then says in passable Dover, "Hail great chief of the Stone Diggers! We do wish alliance with your great tribe. The Gannu will come soon. They seem strong, but they have a great weakness that we know. One type of blade only will cut them! Without this knowledge, they may attack you, but with it you will be strong!"

She glances at Weylan quickly, then adds, "We would offer this to you as allies."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 9, 2009)

Rooth relaxes a bit when the goblin makes it a fact that negotiation was intended. Even so she keep an eye on everything moving in the room. in truth she didnt like these small creatures at all, but she knew to keep the thought for herself.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 13, 2009)

[goblin]
"The Gannu would not be kind masters, and they would threaten the Dover as well as the Stone Diggers.  If our help securing your continued freedom is not enough we should be able to negotiate favorable trade terms at which the Dover would buy your stonework."
[/goblin]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2009)

(Bump! Voadam, you out there?)


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 23, 2009)

Voadam posted a thread a while back that real-life was temporarily complicated which would make his access somewhere between spotty and nonexistent for a few weeks.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2009)

(Bumping off the 4rth)


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2009)

The chief considers, mulling over your offers, then smiles. His smile exposes many teeth. "Knowledge of Gannu weakness is goody. Help deal for better trade with doggies is goody. But to not deal with Gannu need more for Stone Diggers. Stone Diggers deal with all, to cut off, need big gains. Many things strong allies can provide." his eyes turn calculating, planning as possibilities occur to him "Stone Diggers woo grub witch Andolyn." He gestures to your guide. "He go present her new Digger offer. You go with? Convince of Gannu threat, convince of Digger good place to go, of you as digger allies? You convince Andolyn join diggers is goody, goody. Witch food much goody." He pauses and thinks. "Or you go Digger barrows. Barrow keeper send help word, worm monster attack helper in Bethesda barrow during storm. I plan send warriors, but you go show strength, kill worm? Would be goody for diggers, me like." He stops and gets a particularly excited avaricious gleam in his eye. "Oh, or go Barren Hill. Other goblins start mine barren hill. Beast come, kill goblins. Claim open for new mine. Who kill beast, claim mine first, get mine." He looks a little sly, "Gannu think of mine, but you kill beast make claim, Diggers get mine, Gannus no get mine. Is goody goody for Diggers, no goody for Gannu. What you think?" He smiles as you consider the options he offered.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 19, 2009)

Rooth scratches her leg not really paying attention to the negotiation as her attention where on the security aspects of the party.

_*Wonder what these little guys eat around here Think im a bit hungry*_


----------



## Pyrex (May 19, 2009)

Weylan nods as the lists ways that the group could help the Stone Diggers and thus gain them as allies against the Gannu.  

"That sounds good.  We will help the Stone Diggers, then the Stone Diggers will help us against the Gannu, yes?  Will you give us a few minutes to discuss your requests?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2009)

Inamar shifts her weight from foot to food as she mulls the offer.

"Well, convincing a witch to ally against the Gannu would be good," she murmurs to Weylan. "It'd stop them from allying with her. And maybe I could learn something about these powers I have."

She scratches a welt on her arm consideringly.

"But then again, keeping a mine out of Gannu hands would also be important."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 20, 2009)

NR4ZN's attention remains focused on the goblins aiming spears at Inamar, seemingly oblivious to the ones aimed at itself. Without turning its head the robot says, "Perhaps we should speak to the witch in order to demonstrate good faith, but also swear to gain the Stonediggers the mine as well *after they* demonstrate good faith by initiating hostilities with the Gannu."


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 24, 2009)

Not being a negotiator, Syfer has kept quiet until now "Your plan is good NR4, but we should also think about that worm, killing it would free up some of their warriors for defense, but this witch may prove to be a valuable ally against the Gannu."


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2009)

Inamar thinks, then shrugs. 

"Okay. Lets talk to the witch. Then we can keep the mine out of Gannu hands, and finally we'll cap things off by killing the worm so the Diggers can protect themselves. I figure, if we help them that much, they might pass the world along we're good allies."


----------



## Pyrex (May 26, 2009)

"The witch it is then."

Then, to the cheif, "We will help you negotiate with Andolyn, then, when you help us against the Gannu, we will help you with your other troubles."


----------



## Voadam (May 28, 2009)

"Excellent! Very goody! Handsome Uido here was goings out to bring new offer to her, he will lead that way. Show Andolyn respect. She is powerful food magics." A servant has recovered enough to bring a tray back to the chief and he grabs a dried beetle and crunches it loudly. "Here, me offers before you go, goody black shells for new allies to celebrate deal!" He instructs the servant goblin girl who brings the tray forward to offer up. This is one with dried beetles, not the squirming live one.


----------



## Pyrex (May 29, 2009)

Trying to cover his distaste at the goblins idea of haute cuisine Weylan accepts one of the dried beetles from the serving girl and shares the ceremonial snack with the cheif.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 29, 2009)

Root looks intensely on the so called food hoping she isn't offered one, that in despise of her hunger.


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2009)

*Yummy*

The beetle crunches audibly as Weylan stoically eats the offered treat and the chief smiles and gives him a pleased look that says 'didn't I say they were fantastic'. The servant notices Rooth's intent stare and steps forward with the tray, her big smile eager to please.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 31, 2009)

Root fakes a smile and takes one of the bugs 'i will take this with me to enjoy it  at a later time when i get hungry' 'im very pleased'


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2009)

Inamar eyes the platter dubiously...then decides to try it. After all, what's the worst that could happen? If it was bad, she'd just...well, okay not spit it out, but after all they'd been through, surely a bad tasting morsel was the very LEAST of their worries.

So she takes one of the beetles and without giving herself time to look at it or think about it, pops it into her mouth and gives it just enough chewing not to choke on it before swallowing. 

Only after she swallows does she pause to consider the taste in her mouth.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 31, 2009)

Other than monitoring the server for signs of betrayal NR4ZN ignores the bugs, remaining stoic and ... well mouthless.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2009)

As you swallow down the offered crunchy treats, which wouldn't be so bad if the legs didn't catch and require further chewing to get down, the chief says pleased "Excellenty! We will eat goody slugs to celebrate when you return with food witch!" as an extra enducement for success.

Uido takes you out and starts leading you along one of the trails that headed in a direction other than the Gannu mine direction. About a half mile hike later after splitting off to a smaller path you come upon a low broad hut made of thatch and vines. Hanging under the eves of the roof can be seen bunches of herbs and plants drying as well as the corpses of a variety of small animals hanging by their hind legs or by their necks. One small bundle of bones seems almost to form a symbol from the way they are tied and hang.

The door hangs open, which gives Uido some pause "Isso é estranho, eu nunca vi isso antes de abrir. Bem, melhor deixá-la para fora e gritar saber que estamos aqui.[sblock]That's odd, I've never seen it open before. Oh well, best shout out and let her know we are here.[/sblock]"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 3, 2009)

NR4ZN stops and turns to Inamar. "Should we call out and ask for Andolyn's permission to approach? I do not know the protocol. But since our mission parameters stress peaceful contact, perhaps that is best."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2009)

*Hello?*

Uido cups his hands around his mouth and shouts out "Olá! Saudações grande Andolyn, cozinheiro que torna deliciosa pântano repolho tortas! É Uido da Pedra Escavações."

[sblock]Hello! Greetings great Andolyn, cook who makes scrumptious swamp cabbage pies! It is Uido of the Stone Diggers.[/sblock]

There is no immediate answer or stirring within.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2009)

Inamar leans sideways to try to peek in the door from a distance, but it doesn't work too well. So she calls out, "Hello in there? Miss Witch? Would it be okay if we talked for a second? We won't waste your time, we promise. And it'll be worth your while."


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 8, 2009)

Weylan waits a minute or so for her to respond, then, 

"Let's take a look and see if she's nearby."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 9, 2009)

"She may be injured. Inamar, I believe the potential emergency overrides normal mission parameters. I will procede." NR4ZN heads for the door, but will halt immediately if asked to stop.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 9, 2009)

"Hold up just a moment.  It would be rather rude of us to just barge in her front door if she's just out back working in her garden or something.  Having her view us as trespassers or thieves isn't a great negotiating position."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2009)

"No, he's right. If she were just hurt, she'd be calling for help," Inamar decides. "Lets go take a look."

She trots forward and carefully bumps the door open with a foot. "Hello? Are you home? Are you well?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 10, 2009)

NR4ZN stops abruptly when Weylan speaks, then moves forward, ready to shield the rest of the party with its body should there be hostiles inside.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 10, 2009)

Root fiddles with her weapons making them ready and watches the rear.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 10, 2009)

There is no answer to Inamar's call. Peering inside the entry way you see an unoccupied room. The aromas of various herbs and plants permeate the air here. There is a woven reed mat upon the threshold. A wooden bench and chair inside face a firepit where the embers have long since turned to cool ash. A forked stick lies next to the fire pit, perhaps it was used as a fire poker or other tool. The chair sits next to a wooden table near one of the window openings. There is a wooden plate upon the table as well as a crockery pitcher and some clay mugs. The openings have animal skin curtains bound by vines. 

Openings to a small hallway and to a larger room can be made out.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2009)

Inamar hesitates on the doorstep and concentrates for a moment. In her eyes the world seems to dim and fade until the only light is the 'light' of nearby magical effects. Through these new eyes she cautiously surveys the witch's house for curses or other nasty tricks.

(using Detect Magic...if magic is found, she'll concentrate longer to pinpoint the source.)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 15, 2009)

Root gets uncomfortable without knowing why. Maybe the bodylanguage of the others?
Root stays behind the rest in alert of any sign of danger.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 15, 2009)

While Inamar stands at the threshold looking for signs of magic or foul play, Weylan makes a quick circuit of the outside of the hut looking for signs of recent activity.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2009)

Inamar's eyes focus in and she starts to see sparkles of magic in the entryway. The reed mat definitely, the vines holding the curtains, the platter on the table, and the stick near the fire. The sparkles are a shifting array of colors, changing magic you think (transmutation).

Weylan's quick circuit does not reveal recent activities, but he thinks he spies vents that indicate there are underground chambers. At one point while checking it out he thinks he hears a thump from below.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2009)

Inamar blinks and shakes her head, clearing the magical sight. She eyes the mat inside the door distrustfully.

"I think this mat here has some spell on it. Not sure what, but if I was going to have something to keep people out, that's one place I'd put it."

"Lets move it out of the way before we go in. And watch out for the curtains by the windows too."


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 17, 2009)

"Hold up just a moment.  I think Andolyn may be in her basement."

Standing near one of the vents he then calls out, hoping to be heard by anyone "downstairs".  "Hallo down there!  We have come to speak with Andolyn, on behalf of the stone digger tribe."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2009)

Weylan thinks he hears renewed muffled thumping in return but no words.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 17, 2009)

Weylans brow furrows as he ponders for a moment, "I can hear struggling from below, I believe she may be bound in her basement.  If you can bypass the mat we should try and find the entrance to her basement."

While Inamar deals with the mat, Weylan takes another look around, checking for another entrance to the basement/root cellar/cavern he's hearing the noise from.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 18, 2009)

NR4ZN heads in, drawing a massive spiked chain from a compartment that opens at the approach of its armored hand. The warzoder moves quickly, searching for a trap door.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2009)

"What am I supposed to do about a cursed doormat?" Inamar complains...but she steps back and considers, then reaches out and makes a grabbing gesture in midair. The moving tattoos on her skin flash with blue light, and a ghostly double of her hand appears momentarily, grabbing at the mat.

(Mage Hand, trying to scoot the mat over enough to get past it without walking over it)


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2009)

*Initiative! NR4ZN up next*



Voidrazor said:


> NR4ZN heads in, drawing a massive spiked chain from a compartment that opens at the approach of its armored hand. The warzoder moves quickly, searching for a trap door.




As soon as NR4ZN steps inside the rush mat rises up like a large snake and attempts to strike out at the warzoder's face, its fibers rattling as it moves. It's strike is succesful but the zoder is able to easily fend it off as it attempts to wrap itself around his head.

Inamar summons forth a ghostly hand that reaches out to grab the mat but dissipates instantly upon contact with the writhing reeds.

The mat strikes again at the construct but the zoder is able to evade the blow entirely and the mat gathers itself upon the floor in a bunch as if coiling for another strike.

Over on the table the platter rolls awkwardly skrunches itself and moves to position the pitcher between it and the party, perhaps an attempt to hide?

Weylan searches around outside but finds no other entrances until he comes back to the windows near the front.

NR4ZN 9
Rooth 8
Syfer 6
Inamar 22
Platter 21
Mat 21
Weylan 14
Curtain vine 14


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 18, 2009)

"This place never ceases to facinate me, a living doormat!" exclaims Syfer. He pulls the tiger claw and sighs "So, why is it trying to kill us?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 18, 2009)

'What is that!' Rooth manages to cry out loud before she plunges into the thing with her Longsword.

Attack (handheld): +6 (mw included) - Longsword MW [+1 Attack - 1d8, crit 19-20/x2] (1d20+6=7, 1d8=7)


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 19, 2009)

hellrazor111 said:


> "So, why is it trying to kill us?"




"Because we're trespassing.  It's her guard dog."

Weylan manifests a mindblade, and not having room to maneuver around the 'zoder and Rooth, elects to throw it at the doormat; but his throw goes wide.

Attack: (1d20+4=5)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 19, 2009)

"Until it attacks one of you, damaging the mat would violate mission protocols. I will try to move it out of the way." NR4ZN steps diagonally inside the house but away from the riled up doormat. Then the robot gabs for the thing, using the reach of its metallic arms to impede the thing's opportunity to strike back.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2009)

*Inamar up.*

NR4ZN moves in avoiding the vine that Inamar warned about then turns and grabs the rug. It tries to spring at the Warzoder's hand but the attempt is ineffectual. The writhing mat is caught!

Rooth is stunned by the animation of the furnishings and her sword catches  in its sheathe as she attempts to draw and stab the rug.

Syfer readies his steel claws and awaits.

Inamar 22
Platter 21
Mat 21 (grappled)
Weylan 14 (declared already)
Curtain vine 14 
NR4ZN 9 (grappling)
Rooth 8
Syfer 6


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2009)

"I don't think it's really alive," Inamar says, keeping a fair distance from NZ. "It's just magicked to move like it is."

She eyes the curtain vines warily. "Do you think she'd mind if we wrecked her house to get in and save her? Witches can be funny that way."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 22, 2009)

'Seems i cant hit the thing, this is more of a wizards problem you ask me'


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2009)

The room is wide enough to avoid the vines by moving straight in, but not if you flank to the sides.

NR4ZN has a hold on the writhing mat but Inamar keeps her distance. Weylan steps in and manifests a mindblade. His aim is way off though when steps in and hurls the blade, it smashes on the table in a shower of psychic sparks.

The platter behind the pitcher on the table starts to tremble and there is a knocking sound where it's knobby wooden feet/legs rap on the tabletop.

The curtains start to sway as if from a breeze though you don't feel one.

NR4ZN 9 (grappling)
Rooth 8
Syfer 6 
Inamar 22
Platter 21
Mat 21 (grappled)
Weylan 14 
Curtain vine 14


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 23, 2009)

"Warning! The curtain is likely to also be animate. It presents a danger, yet its destruction may result in mission failure. It will take me an undetermined amount of time to render assistance." As NR4ZN speaks, it steps to the front door and attempts to throw the mat out. 

[sblock=OOC]Grapple check to throw mat. (1d20+12=15). NR4ZN will shut the door immediately if successful.[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 23, 2009)

Rooth keeps her distance to both animated textiles.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2009)

"It's not the curtains themselves, it's the vines on it," Inamar says distractedly. She edges warily past the thumping table and yells at the pottery, "Stop it! We're here to HELP her, not rob her!"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 23, 2009)

*Syfer up*

NR4ZN moves to the front door and easily hurls the mat out a distance outside of the hut in a disgruntled pile.

Rooth moves in avoiding the vine enclosed animal skins that act as curtains.

Inamar yells distractedly at the trembling pottery on the table which sort of folds up behind the picher more, though not successfully enough to get itself out of sight as it is too wide. 

Syfer is ready with his tiger claws standing near the open door as the reed mat starts to recover and right itself . . .

Syfer 6 
Inamar 22
Platter 21
Mat 21 (prone)
Weylan 14 
Curtain vine 14 
NR4ZN 9
Rooth 8


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 24, 2009)

"The mat is recovering, we should get inside now if that the plan." Seifer moves to 5' in front of the door, bringing his arm back to strike the mat if it gets close.
[sblock=ooc]
Seifer is readied for an attack from the Mat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 24, 2009)

Briefly pondering the effectiveness of arguing with crockery, Weylan manifests another mindblade and takes a swing at the reed mat before it can come up behind NR and Inamar as they enter the house

Attack: (1d20+4=20) 
Damage: (1d6+2=5)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 25, 2009)

Root stays right behind Seifer


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2009)

Suddenly Inamar experiences a flash of insight, and she looks wildly around for a trap door, or a staircase or something.

"I'll go save the witch," she claims, "and then she can call off the curses!"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2009)

Openings to a small hallway and to a larger room can be made out by Inamar.

Seifer stands inside the threshold, from here it is obvious the wooden door of the hut had simply been swung to the inside and could be closed.

Weylan slashes the mat, slicing some of the reeds and punching a hole through it but not disabling it.

NR4ZN glances around analyzing materials in here, the table, the bench, the chair, the ashes in the fire pit with the wooden poker, the curtains.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2009)

"If I was a stair down to a cellar, where would I be?" Inamar mutters to herself. She looks down the hallway, then towards the larger room, and decides to follow the hallway first. So she proceeds down the hall, looking for doors or side passages that might hide stairways down.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2009)

*Weylan up*

The larger room seems to be an eating room with a large table, Inamar dashes down the hallway and enters a dark bedroom. In the corner lies a pile of bedding. Tied between four stakes pounded in the bedding lies a gagged goblin. Numerous lacerations cover the goblin's body but it appears to still be alive.

At the entrance NR4ZN stands just inside the room, Syfer stands in the doorway and Weylan is outside with the mat. Rooth stands in line with NR4ZN and Syfer, careful not to enter the reach of the trembling vines that bind the animal hide curtains.

The mat uncoils itself and starts to slither towards the doorway where Syfer awaits it, steel claw at the ready. As it approaches his claw sweeps down and slashes, damaging more of the reeds leaving it looking very raggedy.



Weylan 14 
Curtain vine 14 
NR4ZN 9
Rooth 8
Inamar 22
Platter 21
Syfer 21
Mat 21


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 6, 2009)

Figuring there's little else to stop it, Weylan slashes at the mat again.

Attack: (1d20+4=11) 
Damage: (1d6+2=6)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2009)

Inamar's mouth drops open in horror. The first thing she thinks is that it must be a goblin that attacked and the witch overpowered! But then she realizes that makes no sense. If the witch had won, she'd be there now. And if the goblins had won, they'd have freed this one. Or killed him.

Could the witch BE a goblin?

She inches forward. "Uh...hello there. I'm Inamar. Are you the witch?"

(Assuming a positive, or not negative-seeming response, Inamar will cast Cure Light Wounds on the goblin and start undoing the ties on it.)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 13, 2009)

ooc: GM please NPC Rooth until further notice. im having some RL issues but i hope to be back on track soon.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2009)

*Syfer up next*

Weylan lashes foward and stabs his mindblade through the reed mat, but punches through it without doing much structural damage.

NR4ZN observes disturbed as Weylan and Syfer slash up the reed mat in the open doorway.

Rooth steps back careful not to step near the quivering vine cloths.

As Inamar inches towards the bound goblin, it shakes its head weakly.

Suddenly a winged form drops from over the entryway with a cackling little screech and a barbed tail lashes into Inamar's shoulder! 

Inamar 22
Platter 21
Syfer 21
Mat 21
Weylan 14 
Curtain vine 14 
NR4ZN 9
Rooth 8
Imp 

ooc Weylan barely missed, Inamar takes 1 point of damage and 1 point of dex damage. Inamar was interrupted by a readied action surprise attack and can change her action from trying to untie the goblin.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 14, 2009)

"Stupid mat." says Syfer, striking at it. "Get inside, I'll close the door on it." He looks back and asks "Why don't one of us help Inamar, there could be more of the rogue furniture."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 14, 2009)

*Inamar, Weylan up next*

Syfer hears Inamar in the back and is slightly distracted as he swings, the mat twists in the air in a counterstrike and he only glancingly strikes the mat with the non sharp part of his claws. Syfer's focus is returned to the mat fully as it lunges for his face. The chiao dextrously shifts and the reed mat does not score a hit.

Inamar 22
Platter 21
Weylan 14 
Curtain vine 14 
NR4ZN 9
Rooth 8
Imp 22
Syfer 21
Mat 21


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

(OOC - I think Inamar's shield spell is still active from before, but if not I'll amend this action.)

Taken utterly by surprise, Inamar yelps and stumbles into the room, slapping a hand to the place where the sting hit her. Numbness spreads out from the pinprick wound and she yelps in panic, "Something BIT ME!"

Then she catches sight of the thing, and anger bubbles up under her fear.

"You think that's funny?!"

Her runes blaze with blue light, and she hurls a ball of eldritch magic at the hovering creature!

(5' step away from imp, and attack with eldritch blast)
To hit: 18
Damage: 4
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2164121/


----------



## Voadam (Jul 14, 2009)

*Weylan, NR4ZN up next*

Image of the 20" tall imp

Over back in the room, the platter starts to tremble more and repositions itself so that the pitcher is between it and the hallway Inamar went down.

Weylan 14 
Curtain vine 14 
NR4ZN 9
Rooth 8
Imp 22
Inamar 22
Platter 21
Syfer 21
Mat 21


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 14, 2009)

Weylan nods, then moves in to help Inamar where he's brought up short by the platter blocking the way; which he slices out at.

Attack: (1d20+4=24) *Critical Hit*
Damage: (2d6+4=13)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 15, 2009)

Suddenly unconcerned about damage to the furniture, NR4ZN lopes with thunderous mechanical strides to Inamar's side, attempting to plow by any obstacles in the way with sheer mass. While running the robot pulls its heavy spiked chain from a built-in compartment. 

If NR4ZN still has an action when it gets to Inamar, it will blare at the imp with speaker on max, "*Step away from the human and stand down or lethal measures will be initiated. You have one second to comply*."

OOC: ready an action to hit the imp if it remains hostile.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 18, 2009)

ooc: [sblock]Im back[/sblock]

Rooth moves to where she gets a clear visual line to the Imp and pulls her bow, aiming carefully and holding her action until anyone does some move to attack the thing. 'By my tooths that thing is big'


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2009)

*Inamar, Syfer up next*

Inamar tries to step back but there is insufficient room. As she hurls a blaze of light at the reddish flying imp it strikes at her with its tail but her magical ward holds true and deflects the barbed venom dripping sting. The imp squeals in pain as the eldritch bolt flies true and blasts into the creature, burning it.

Weylan rushes in, shoving past the reed mat to get inside. The mat lunges at his face but he dextrously sidesteps the strike and maneuvers inside past Syfer. Seeing the trembling but animate wooden platter on the side table Weylan stabs through it with his mindblade, piercing it through the center and shatters it into a dozen pieces.

At this the curtain vines release their holds on the curtains and lash out at Weylan, but standing in the center he is just out of their reach. They lash back and forth like snaking whips, snapping through the air near the soulknife.

Suddenly unconcerned about damage to the furniture, NR4ZN lopes with thunderous mechanical strides to Inamar's side, attempting to plow by any obstacles in the way with sheer mass. While running the robot pulls its heavy spiked chain from a built-in compartment. NR4ZN blares at the imp with its speaker on max, "*Step away from the human and stand down or lethal measures will be initiated. You have one second to comply*."

Rooth draws her bow and knocks an arrow but the vantage is too crowded by NR4ZN and the narrow doorway to get a shot, she is ready though if one presents itself. 'By my tooths that thing is big'

The imp turns its head towards NR4ZN and utters a tittering cackle. There is puff of sulphurous smoke and the red skinned fiend disappears.

Inamar[sblock]You can still see it. It maneuvered to place you between itself and NR4ZN. There is not enough room to maneuver a 5' step away from it if you want to get off another blast without an AoO.[/sblock]



Inamar 22
Syfer 21
Mat 21
Weylan 14 
Curtain vine 14 
NR4ZN 9
Rooth 8
Imp 22


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2009)

Inamar, unable to move away from the little demonling, tries instead to release another blast of magic without creating an opening for it to exploit. Unfortunately, following the movement of its tail distracts her, and the magic spills out of her hand uselessly, burning a streak across the floor.

"Damnit!" she yelps. "Watch out, it's right between me and NZ and it has a scorpion tail!"

(OOC - Attempted to Cast Defensively, but missed the Concentration DC by 1.)
Roll Lookup


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 21, 2009)

With everyone inside, Syfer closes the door, hopeful in keeping the mat outside. He turns around and eyes the vines "STOP MOVING!" he yells at them, glaring.

[sblock=ooc]
Attempting to intimidate the vines. Can't hurt to try.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2009)

*NR4ZN and Rooth up next*

Inamar's magic spills out uncontrollably, Syfer slams the door shut and shouts at the vines to stop it. 

The mat presses against the door, but Syfer holds fast against it. 

Weylan dismisses his mindblade and starts shoving the table over to block the door. 

The vine tracks Weylan whipping through the air threateningly, ignoring Syfer's shout for now.

Initiative:

NR4ZN
Rooth 
Imp
Inamar
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 23, 2009)

NR4ZN makes a vicious grabbing swipe through the air between itself and Inamar, hoping to catch the imp. But misses.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2009)

*Gotcha!*

The imp appears on the other side of Inamar using her as a human shield between itself and NR4ZN. It stabs with its stinger, piercing Inamar's side and pumping venom deep into her flesh. It cackles fiendishly.

Beyond them the bound goblin groans weakly into its gag.

ooc 4 damage and failed save for 4 more dex damage (AC and ranged attacks go down by 2 more).

Initiative

Rooth 
Inamar
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine
NR4ZN
Imp


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 30, 2009)

Rooht snarls and breaths heavily as she shifts into her lycantropic form.
She dashes out in movement and trying to avoid the imp, get to the goblin and ungag him.


ooc:
Shifting +2 con.
AC Shifted : 21 = 10 + 2 [heavy wooden]+6 [dexterity] (downgraded t0 5)+ [+2 con +4 AC when Shifting] 
Total Hit Points: 22


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2009)

Inamar yelps and slaps the spot the little creature stung her, then scrambles away, flinging another bolt of energy behind her as she goes!

Tohit: 15 (touch)
Roll Lookup
Damage: 3
Roll Lookup

...starting to wish I'd invested in Magic Missile.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 31, 2009)

Syfer holds against the door, looking for a locking mechanism or something to jam it closed with.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 5, 2009)

*NR4ZN up next*

Rooth looks more feral, more animal-like as she snarls and breathes heavily bursting past NR4ZN, Inamar and attempting to dodge past the imp to get to the bound goblin.

The imp cackles and its stinger lashes out tagging Rooth. Her flesh stops the stinger from going deep, but the small scratching puncture is still enough for it to pump some yellowish venom into the ranger.

Rooth makes it to the goblin and gets the gag out of his mouth. She notes the goblin appears to be covered in stinger punctures.

Inamar yelps and slaps the spot the little creature stung her, then scrambles away, flinging another bolt of energy behind her as she goes! The imp barely manages to dodge the bolt and it cackles at her retreating form.

Syfer holds against the door, looking for a locking mechanism or something to jam it closed with. The bench Weylan brought is the closest thing to hand and the chiao jams it under the door handle as the mat strains against the door from the outside.

Weylan braces against the braced door jam and says to Syfer "Go! I'll keep it out."

The curtain vine strains towards Weylan and Syfer.

ooc 3-2=1 damage to Rooth, 1 dex point damage from poison.

Initiative:

NR4ZN
Rooth 
Imp
Inamar
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 6, 2009)

Rooth whimps as she understands she got poisoned but determined as she is in lychantropic state she grabs the goblin and tries again to get past the imp to her friends.

ooc: double move.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 6, 2009)

NR4ZN makes another grab for the imp, and if successful, starts crushing the life out of the infernal creature.

OOC: I'd roll but invisible castle is down.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 7, 2009)

NR4ZN reaches out with a great hand and deftly grabs the little red imp which stops cackling and lets out an audible gulp as its tail stinger ineffectually bounces off of the metal plated arm. To the zoder's suprise the imp is supernaturally resistant to his efforts to crush the life out of it and the warzoder has to exert enormous effort to get any impact. However the imp starts a rising squeal of pain.

In your minds you each hear "_Stop! I am a creature of magic! Let me go and I can grant a pact._"

Rooth starts yanking and pulls up two of the stakes holding the goblin to the bed.

for Rooth [sblock]in your head you hear "_Save me for the magic I can offer!_" This suggestion burrows into your mind DC 15 will save please  [/sblock]

Initiative:

Inamar
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine 
NR4ZN
Rooth 
Imp


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 10, 2009)

*Rooth*

ooc:Will safe (1d20+2=5)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 10, 2009)

_"A pact? I'll let the other deal with that."_ Thinks Syfer heading toward the rest. Instead of going down the hallway, he steps into the large room, looking around for doors, careful for more of the deadly furniture.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2009)

*Nothing to see if you are not drowned hero*



Drowned Hero said:


> ooc:Will safe (1d20+2=5)




[sblock]The imp's suggestion has magically persuaded you. You have to try and save the imp. How you do so is up to you.[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 10, 2009)

Rooth suddenly drops her attempt to free the goblin turning towards NR4ZN snarling wickedly. She draws her Longsword and using all her power tries to cut of the arms of the construct that is holding the imp.

Attack and dmg (1d20+6=9, 1d8=3)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2009)

"Rooth, what are you doing?!" Inamar cries out, alarmed. She launches another blast at the imp, but her distraction and the effects of the poison make it go wide and strike the wall instead.

To hit: 9
Roll Lookup


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2009)

*NR4ZN up next*



hellrazor111 said:


> _"A pact? I'll let the other deal with that."_ Thinks Syfer heading toward the rest. Instead of going down the hallway, he steps into the large room, looking around for doors, careful for more of the deadly furniture.




Syfer steps into the next room, finding himself in a large dining area with a low table set for two but more small chairs around the walls. None of the furniture shows current signs of moving. On the far end of the room an entrance to another area possibly a kitchen, which looks to have been trashed. Foodstuffs, broken crockery, overturned furniture and such can be seen in that area and spilling a little into the dining area.

Weylan continues to hold the door barred against the mat.

Initiative:

NR4ZN
Rooth (declared)
Imp 
Inamar
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 12, 2009)

Continuing to tighten its vise-like grip, NR4ZN attempts to hold the imp up like a shield. "Either she accepted the 'pact', or she has fallen under some form of psychic domination. The latter is more probable."

OOC:Grapple check to pin; damage (1d20+12=20, 1d6+6=8)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2009)

Inamar tries to blast the imp again, and wails as her shot goes wide.

"I can't HIT it! It stung me and now I can barely feel my arms!"

(To hit 11)
Roll Lookup


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 28, 2009)

Syfer moves into the "kitchen". If he does not find anything, he will return to where the rest of the group is.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2009)

Continuing to tighten its vise-like grip, NR4ZN attempts to hold the imp up like a shield, succeeding in pinning the squirming creature. 
Rooth suddenly drops her attempt to free the goblin turning towards NR4ZN snarling wickedly. She draws her Longsword and using all her power tries to cut off the arms of the construct that is holding the imp. Her sword scrapes along the warzoder's arm with screeching grate but does not appear to inflict significant penetration.

"Rooth, what are you doing?!" Inamar cries out, alarmed. 

"Either she accepted the 'pact', or she has fallen under some form of psychic domination. The latter is more probable." NR4ZN replies.

Inamar launches another blast at the imp, but her distraction and the effects of the poison make it go wide and strike the zoder instead.

Inamar tries to blast the imp again, and wails as her shot goes wide, striking the zoder instead!

"I can't HIT it! It stung me and now I can barely feel my arms!"

Syfer moves into the "kitchen". Clay pots and smashed crockery lie on the floor, wooden baking trays and spilled ingredients are knocked everywhere. Spatters are seen on different walls. The kitchen is strikingly hot, there is an active fire in the stone oven. The destruction seems to lead to a big hole in the back with what looks like a smashed and broken ladder leading to the darkness below.

ooc:

1 Pinning is one action, damaging a pinned opponent requires another attack action such as from iteratives. 

2 Firing into a grapple without improved precise shot means you risk hitting your allies, and nobody gets dex bonuses while grappling. NR4ZN's touch AC in a grapple is 9. NR4ZN was hit for 2 damage.

3 Rooth [sblock]Make another Will Save now and at the end of each of your round of actions, if successful you can act normally the next round. If not you must still follow the suggestion.[/sblock]

4 Syfer [sblock] you think you hear thrashing and thumping sounds from down below in the darkness.[/sblock]

Initiative:

NR4ZN
Rooth 
Imp 
Inamar
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 4, 2009)

Rooth will continue to attack the warforged.

ooc: invisible castle is down.
Will +2  
Attack handheld +6
Dmg weapon 1d8


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2009)

*NR4ZN, Inamar, Syfer up next.*

Rooth lashes out and again her sword screeches against an armor plate of the warzoder, creating a grating clang of metal on metal but not piercing within the zoder's polychrome shell.

ooc attack 13 misses NR4ZN's flat footed AC of 14, will save 11 fail. 

Initiative:

NR4ZN
Rooth (declared)
Imp 
Inamar
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 8, 2009)

NR4ZN makes a mechanical noise that in a human might be a sigh. Loosening its grip just slightly from the pin, the robot drops to one knee, slamming the imp, back first, on the other knee in a vicious piledriver.

OOC: Grapple 14, Damage 9.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

*Inamar, Syfer, Weylan up next*

NR4ZN makes a mechanical noise that in a human might be a sigh. Loosening its grip just slightly from the pin, the robot drops to one knee, slamming the imp, back first, on the other knee in a vicious piledriver.

The imp starts to squeal in pain.

Rooth lashes out and again her sword screeches against an armor plate of the warzoder, creating a grating clang of metal on metal but not piercing within the zoder's polychrome shell.

The imp's squeals rise higher and higher in pitch and volume. Its form trembles in NR4ZN's grip and it starts to lose the cohesion of its form. It starts to stretch and expand in the zoder's grip while its wings retract into its body. The squealing becomes punctuated by scared-sounding grunts. The torso gets rounder, the leg and arms shift orientation to that of a quadruped and a snout extends out of its face. The eyes have a flash of malevolence then turn glassy in animal fear. The bright red skin turns pink and brown bristles of hair erupt over its body. NR4ZN is left holding a squealing young wild boar.

ooc attack 13 misses NR4ZN's flat footed AC of 14, will save 11 fail. 

Initiative:

Inamar
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine
NR4ZN
Rooth 
Boar


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 12, 2009)

Rooth will continue to attack.

Will +2; Attack handheld +6; Dmg weapon 1d8 (1d20+2=14, 1d20+6=7, 1d8=1)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2009)

Inamar winces as the shot hits the warzoder.

"Sorry!" she yells. "Hold still!"

She lines up another shot, aiming for the boar's larger hindquarters.

(Eldritch Blast! 15 to hit, for 3 damage. Not sure if it's touch AC changed by transforming, but it should lose Dex to AC from being grappled. Hope it doesn't hit NZ again. )
Roll Lookup


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 14, 2009)

Syfer walks up to the broken ladder, listening to the thrashing sounds and looking as far into the darkness he can. He calls out, "Hello? Miss Witch, are you back here?" If he doesn't see/hear anything new he'll run back to the bedroom.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 14, 2009)

*NR4ZN up next*

Inamar winces as the shot hits the warzoder.

"Sorry!" she yells. "Hold still!"

She lines up another shot, aiming for the boar's larger hindquarters. Her shot is true until the boar struggles forcing the zoder to turn to keep it under control. This unfortunately places his arm in the trajectory and once again he takes the eldritch blast.

Syfer walks up to the broken ladder, listening to the thrashing sounds and looking as far into the darkness he can. He calls out, "Hello? Miss Witch, are you back here?" From down below he hears faint muffled outcries in response, separate from the crashing thumping noise.

Weylan continues bracing the door and keeping out of the way of the vines.

Initiative:

NR4ZN
Rooth  (declared)
Boar 
Inamar
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 18, 2009)

NR4ZN continues to brutally punish its transformed opponent with a series of kicks delivered with whining servos. But the robot essentially lets go,  not resisting any attempts the boar may make to escape the grapple.

OOC: Grapple 32 damage 12


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2009)

*Inamar and Syfer up next*

NR4ZN continues to brutally punish its transformed opponent with a series of kicks delivered with whining servos. But the robot essentially lets go, not resisting any attempts the boar may make to escape the grapple. Still the kicks seem to land much more solidly on the boar and ribs can be heard breaking as it squeals in pain

Rooth continues her attack on NR4ZN but is overly cautious in her attempt to not skewer the boar and fails to land a blow.

The boar breaks out of the zoder's grasp with a grunt and staggers to behind Rooth.

Initiative:

Inamar
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine 
NR4ZN
Rooth
Boar


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2009)

Inamar gapes in triumph as the boar breaks loose.

"I have you now!" she blurts joyfully, and cups her hands around each other, launching another blast of crackling violet power at the scampering impish boar!

(12 to hit for 3 damage...sigh...maybe I should just sit the rest of this fight out. It'd speed things up. )
Roll Lookup


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2009)

*Syfer, Weylan, NR4ZN, Rooth up next*

Inamar gapes in triumph as the boar breaks loose.

"I have you now!" she blurts joyfully, and cups her hands around each other, launching another blast of crackling violet power at the scampering impish boar! The boar seems much less agile than the tiny imp had been and her bolt hits true, though only inflicting a glancing blow.

Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine 
NR4ZN
Rooth
Boar
Inamar


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 21, 2009)

"Hold on, I'll be right back!" Syfer calls out to the darkness. He looks for a strong looking rope to climb down with. If he cannot find one he will run back to where the others are to assist them.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 22, 2009)

Rooth looks and snarls madly on Inamar as the attack is directed to the Imp. 
Rooth plunges forward to Inamar attacking as nothing else in the world matters then draw blood.


Will - Attack handheld +6 - Dmg Weapon (1d20+2=5, 1d20+6=24, 1d8=2)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2009)

*NR4ZN up next*

"Hold on, I'll be right back!" Syfer calls out to the darkness. He looks for a strong looking rope to climb down with. Swinging his backpack around he slips it off, digs inside and pulls out his rope. He quickly loops it around a big table to secure it.

NR4ZN
Rooth (declared)
Boar
Inamar 
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 23, 2009)

While readying its spiked chain, NR4ZN sidesteps to get a clear view of the escaping boar. Once the weapon has spun up, the warzoder sends the business end flying clear across the room.

After Rooth strikes, NR4ZN says, "Inamar, please step behind me. I will attempt to protect you."

OOC: 16 to hit, 12 damage. If Rooth triggers an AoO, NR4ZN will try a trip attack. If the boar triggers an AoO N. will attack normally but use Large and in Charge.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 4, 2009)

Syfer throws the rope into the hole before grabbing it and hopping off the edge, sliding down "Keep talking," he says, "so I can find you."


OOC: Syfer will continue to look till he finds her and the help the witch lady back up, joining the fight afterward, answering questions and only asking her name. If its a trap he will fight to the best of his abilities.

Right now my computer access is unreliable at best and will probably be able to get on during the weekend.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2009)

While readying its spiked chain, NR4ZN sidesteps to get a clear view of the escaping boar. Once the weapon has spun up, the warzoder sends the business end flying clear across the room. Wit a crack the metal links smash into the boar and it sounds like bones were broken. With a squeal the boar leaves the bedroom area and flees out towards the entryway where Weylan is bracing the door. NR4ZN again sends its chain lashing out at the boar but the angle of the entryway between the rooms is enough to spoil the shot this time.

There is a cry from Weylan as the boar crashes into him.

Rooth looks and snarls madly on Inamar as her attack is directed to the Imp. 
Rooth plunges forward to Inamar attacking as if nothing else in the world matters than drawing blood. Her swing is wild though and Inamar is able to sidestep it.

After Rooth strikes, NR4ZN says, "Inamar, please step behind me. I will attempt to protect you."

Syfer throws the rope into the hole before grabbing it and hopping off the edge, sliding down "Keep talking," he says, "so I can find you."


Inamar 
Syfer (Declared)
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine 
NR4ZN
Rooth 
Boar


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2009)

Inamar tries to manuever to get NRZ between her and the weirdly mind-controlled Rooth. In so doing, she loses track of the boar for a moment, forced to keep her attention on more immediate problems. She does try to warn the others though, calling, "Weylan! Look out for the boar! It's really a demon in disguise!"

(Withdrawing to avoid AoO, and moving around NRZ to that Rooth would have to incur AoO to get at her.)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2009)

Weylan strikes at the boar with his mindblade and pierces straight into the creature's skull. The boar writhes and starts to steam, glowing red. Weylan cries out apparently trying to yank his hand back and his mindblade out of the boar but without success.

Down in the darkness Syfer hears a great rustling of movement then is struck by a massive force that knocks him off the rope and crashing farther into the darkness banging against a wall. He is warm where the thing impacted him. He smells something warm and moist as if some swamp plants had been stewed and then baked into a pie. There is a faint thumping a little ways off, but more immediately something big is crashing towards him. There is no light source down here and the light from the entryway up above does not reach down in here at all.

NR4ZN
Rooth 
Boar 
Inamar 
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 16, 2009)

NR4ZN's spiked chain whistles through the air at Rooth with inhuman force, but the blow is awkward, due to being aimed with the blunt rather than sharp side forward. And the shifter ducks under the swing with ease.

OOC: To hit with -4 for nonlethal; damage (1d20+3=11, 2d4+9=14). NR4ZN will use a trip attack with Large and in Charge if Rooth provokes an AoO trying to get to Inamar.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2009)

NR4ZN's spiked chain whistles through the air at Rooth with inhuman force, but the blow is awkward, due to being aimed with the blunt rather than sharp side forward. And the shifter ducks under the swing with ease.

From down below with Syfer in the other room a great smashing crash can be heard.

Rooth 
Boar 
Inamar 
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine 
Darkness Thing
NR4ZN


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2009)

Rooth is up next [sblock] still under the suggestion with a will 15 save at the end of the round to break it[/sblock] looking feral and out of control in a half transformed bestial state. She is followed by the heavily poisoned Inamar whose movements are slower and slower.

Meanwhile down below Syfer has just been slammed away from his rope in the darkness as he was searching for the muffled cries of what he hopes is the witch they hope to rescue.

NR4ZN stands between Inamar and the crazed Rooth while Weylan grapples with the snarling boar that was the imp before and tries to hold the door shut against the witch's writhing guardian reed mat.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2009)

(OOC - Pinging the others...I dont' think it's my turn yet.)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2009)

Rooth again takes a wild swing at NR4ZN but the warzoder catches the blade momentarily in its chain and turns it aside deftly befor the feral-looking woman slides it out of the links with a grating sound.

The boar continues its wrestling with Weylan but suddenly Weylan slumps to the ground and starts twitching in a fit. The boar looks dazed and staggers a little, momentarily unsure of its feet.

Inamar 
Syfer
Mat
Weylan 
Curtain vine 
Darkness Thing
NR4ZN 
Rooth 
Boar


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 17, 2009)

"Gah, what the hell. Shoulda guessed a trap." says Syfer as he gets up from the ground. He listens for what hit him in order to attack and dodge it. "Where you at beastie?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2009)

Inamar sees her chance and fires off another blast of magical energy at the boar, hoping that this strange affliction will slow it's reflexes!

Attack (ranged touch): 12
Damage: 3
Roll Lookup

(Man, what I wouldn't give for Action Points in this game. )


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2009)

Inamar finds the twitching boar much easier to hit and she blasts it with magic.

Down below Syfer peers into the darkness when he hears steps near to him and a dark shadowy bulk looms out of the darkness. A warm moist cloud that reeks of skunk cabbage washes over him. 

DC 13 fort save or be nauseated


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 1, 2009)

17

"God that stinks" exclaims Syfer shaking his head. The tiger moves forward and slashes he air, hoping for a hit.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 7, 2010)

OOC: My apologies for totally disappearing.  It was uncool for me to just vanish without saying anything.  The short version is that several RL events happened in rapid succession that pretty much sucked up 4 months of my time.  If the game is still happening, I'd be happy to come back.


----------

